# Diskussions-Thread: Bestenliste SSDs von PCGH: Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD


----------



## Bennz (23. April 2012)

*Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

256gb Samsung SSD 830er


----------



## Kyoss (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Bennz schrieb:


> 256gb Samsung SSD 830er


 
Kommt bei mir im Mai beim Aufrüsten auf Ivy Bridge mit dazu


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Kyoss (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
> 5 Jahre Garantie


 
Ich habe die meisten meiner PC-Komponenten aber nur maximal 3 Jahre


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Hatte bisher immer die Intel SSDs aber nur die mit eigenem Controller. Ich schrecke noch ein wenig zurück vor SSDs mit anderen Controllern. Weiß nicht warum, ist so ein Bauchgefühl, dass eine Große Firma, die viel Wert auf Qualität legt eben mehr "drauf" hat als die Leute hinter Sandforce, Indilinx, Marvell und Co. Gerade Sandforce basierende SSDs haben eine hohe Rücklaufquote gehabt am Anfang.

Ich bin derweil sehr Glücklich, bin aber schon gespannt wer sich in Zukunft A) als Performancesieger erweist (Real Word > Benchmarks), B) nach langer Verwendung (fragmentierung) noch immer hohe Performance aufweist und C) - das wird am schwersten festzustellen sein, am zuverlässigsten ist, da ich meine empfindlichen Daten nicht nur enorm schnell sondern auch sicher haben möchte.
Sollten diese Fragen dann mal in der Heftausgabe beantwortet werden, wirds gekauft 


Kyoss schrieb:


> Ich habe die meisten meiner PC-Komponenten aber nur maximal 3 Jahre


 Ich hab bei all meinen Festplatten auch immer 5 Jahre Garantie gewählt, wenns zur Wahl stand. Irgendwo hab ich aber mal gelesen, dass das nur ein Herstellerwert ist und gar nicht in jedem Land gilt - weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr genau wo ich das gelesen hab und ob ichs so richtig im Kopf hab


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
> 5 Jahre Garantie


 
Was die Garantie bringt muss sich noch zeigen... wenn die SSD ähnlich oft ausfällt wie die Vertex2 bringts mir auch nix wenn ich immer auf Garantie ne neue bekomme, die Daten sind weg und ich hab den Ärger.

Hoffentlich sind die 5 Jahre der Vertex4 nicht nur Marketing sondern tatsächlich aus der Überzeugung erwachsen, dass die SSD tatsächlich in der Regel 5 Jahre fehlerfrei läuft...


----------



## Folterknecht (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
> 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## jojo0077 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was die Garantie bringt muss sich noch zeigen... wenn die SSD ähnlich oft ausfällt wie die Vertex2 bringts mir auch nix wenn ich immer auf Garantie ne neue bekomme, die Daten sind weg und ich hab den Ärger.
> 
> Hoffentlich sind die 5 Jahre der Vertex4 nicht nur Marketing sondern tatsächlich aus der Überzeugung erwachsen, dass die SSD tatsächlich in der Regel 5 Jahre fehlerfrei läuft...


 Vertex 4 ist nicht mehr auf Sandforce-Basis. Von daher besteht Hoffnung auf Besserung ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Vertex 4 ist nicht mehr auf Sandforce-Basis. Von daher besteht Hoffnung auf Besserung ^^


 Immerhin der erste Schritt ist getan


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Folterknecht schrieb:


>








Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immerhin der erste Schritt ist getan



Es gibt bereits zwei Testberichte. Imo bekommt die Samsung 830 starke Konkurrenz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits zwei Testberichte. Imo bekommt die Samsung 830 starke Konkurrenz.


 
Wenn sich herausstellt über die nächste Zeit, dass die V4 ähnlich fehlerfrei über lange Zeiträume arbeitet wie die 830 dann auf jeden Fall, ja.


----------



## tripod (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

schon verlockend, aber ich bleibe weiterhin bei meinem velociraptor


----------



## joel3214 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Samsung SSD FTW


----------



## SSDler (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Samsung ist etwas teurer aber im Moment in der Qualität unschlagbar. Kaum gemeldete Ausfälle sprechen für sich und in diversen SSD Vergleichen ist die Samsung 830 auf Platz 1. Irgendwas machen die Jungs sehr richtig. Leider bin ich selbst noch mit einer Intel 320 unterwegs, die bisher aber noch gar keine Probleme gemacht hat und schnell ist.


----------



## Broow (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Da ich hier ne 256GB Samsung 830 habe, rege ich mich schon bei Pcs von kumpels auf wenn ich Spiele Starte, oder sonstige Festplatteintensive sachen lade etc. auch wenns nur sekunden bis minuten sind wos schneller sit, hast du erstmal eine SSd kommt dir der unterschied wie Jahren vor


----------



## Kubiac (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Habe nun seit ein paar Monaten die Crucial M4 128GB verbaut und habe bis jetzt nichts negatives festgestellt. Sie rennt und rennt und rennt....
Sie wird wohl noch eine Weile drinn bleiben. Der Geschwindigkeitszuwach der neuen SSDs ist nicht so dramatisch, dass jetzt eine neue her muss.


----------



## dj*viper (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Hier könnt ihr euch einen Überblick auf die Ausfallraten, Beliebtheit und Zufriedenheit der SSD's anschauen:

[Umfrage] Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's?

Natürlich könnt ihr auch mit abstimmen 


Desweiteren sind in meiner Signatur Links zu anderen beliebten SSD Themen!


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Broow schrieb:


> Da ich hier ne 256GB Samsung 830 habe, rege ich mich schon bei Pcs von kumpels auf wenn ich Spiele Starte, oder sonstige Festplatteintensive sachen lade etc. auch wenns nur sekunden bis minuten sind wos schneller sit, hast du erstmal eine SSd kommt dir der unterschied wie Jahren vor


 
Find eich auch. Wobei meine alte SSD jetzt nur noch wie eine bessere Festplatte rennt 

Ich liebäugele sehr mit der SSD 830 128GB, da sie etwas besser ist als die Crucial M4 auch wegen Garantie und Ausstattung


----------



## Elloco (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



> Da ich hier ne 256GB Samsung 830 habe, rege ich mich schon bei Pcs von  kumpels auf wenn ich Spiele Starte, oder sonstige Festplatteintensive  sachen lade etc. auch wenns nur sekunden bis minuten sind wos schneller  sit, hast du erstmal eine SSd kommt dir der unterschied wie Jahren vor





-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Find eich auch. Wobei meine alte SSD jetzt nur noch wie eine bessere Festplatte rennt
> 
> Ich liebäugele sehr mit der SSD 830 128GB, da sie etwas besser ist als die Crucial M4 auch wegen Garantie und Ausstattung



Ich habe auch eine Samsung 830. Ein Backup mit Acronis dauert etwa 2-3 minuten.
 Letztens bei meinem Schwiegervater Backup einer Samsung F4 20 min.


----------



## Hannesjooo (23. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

128 GB 830er Unanständig schnell.


----------



## Lowmotion (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Die Crucial M4 ist doch nach der letzten Firmware schneller? Wird das nun irgendwann getestet?


----------



## spw (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Corsair performance pro 256gb...da kann die samsung 830 baden gehen !!

Selbst der wechsel von meiner immer noch verwendeten problemlosen ocz vertex 2 auf die corsair war seeeehr spürbar


----------



## Sammla (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Samsung 830 - Bisher unerreicht.

Läuft nun seit rund 1800 Betriebsstunden in meinem System und überzeugt mich in Sachen Schnelligkeit immer wieder aufs Neue! 

Leider hat das Geld damals nicht für die 128GB Version gereicht.. Meine 64GB Version (Damals ~110€) ist schon zu 90% voll.. Windows wächst halt mit zunehmender Dauer 

Wenn wieder Geld da ist kommt eine 128GB.. oder sogar einen 256GB? Mal schauen wie sich die Preise entwickeln. Mittlerweile geht das ja wirklich voll in Ordnung! (1€ pro GB bereits geknackt)


----------



## PanikGOW (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Also ich muß auch sagen, das ich mit meiner Crucial M4 sehr zufieden bin. Vieleicht würds ja noch besser wenn ich die neue Firmware darugespielt habe.


----------



## streega (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

3 Jahre altes Dell XPS mit OCZ Agility 3 ... verblüfffend ... das Gerät ist nicht wiederzuerkennen.


----------



## stylezwieback (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

wo ist die vertex4?
ich habe eine neben mir liegen und keine andere 128er schafft 840 Punkte im as ssd.
die wichtigen 4k bereiche kann sie in unerreichter schnelligkeit handlen.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Samsung SSD 830 Series 256gb


----------



## ile (24. April 2012)

Kyoss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die meisten meiner PC-Komponenten aber nur maximal 3 Jahre



Dürfte bei SSDs aber anders sein.

Und wie manche wieder auf Sandforce schimpfen, total übertrieben. :roll:


----------



## blackout24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



spw schrieb:


> Corsair performance pro 256gb...da kann die samsung 830 baden gehen !!
> 
> Selbst der wechsel von meiner immer noch verwendeten problemlosen ocz vertex 2 auf die corsair war seeeehr spürbar



Woher glauben eigentlich alle, dass die 830 so besonders schnell ist? Ne CPP oder ne Plextor M3 machen die Nase oder auch ne M4 in bestimmten Bereichen.


----------



## dj*viper (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

die beste/schnellste SSD ist immer noch die Corsair Performance Pro, da führt kein weg dran vorbei!
danach kommt die neue plextor M3S.
aufm dritten platz ist die m4.

das ist fakt !


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

Auf was beziehst du diese Fakten wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Die SSD 830 ist aber schneller als die M4


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

und je nach anwendungen sollte man auch die sandforcebasierten mit toggle nand nicht vergessen


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Die SSD 830 ist aber schneller als die M4


 
Nachweis? Beim Booten schonmal nicht, da ist sie sogar langsamer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim einlesen aller Dateien für Virenscann ist sie auch nicht schneller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RTW112 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

OCZ ist ja ein großer Hersteller. Mit den Sandforce Controllern gab es ja bei der Vertex 2 große Probleme mit Ausafällenm, aber auch bei andren Herstellern.
Wie ist das jetzt mit der Pentrol und der Octane die beide hier von PCGamesHardware empfohlen werden mit. Mich interessieren diese echt sehr.
Übriges der Unterschied zwischen Petrol, Octane und Octane S2 ist das der Controller wie übertaktet nur ist.

Die 128Gb Version Petrol wird auch gerade für 94 Euro bei Zack Zack verhökert, würde wissen ob ich da zuschlagen sollte. Dank Trim sollte ja die Leistung beibehalten werden in Zukunft. Will ja eine SSD nur damit BS schneller startet udn Programme wie Browser (Opera) schneller Start klar sind. Sonst ist es egal ob es 2 Sekunden länger dauert mit den laden.


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

@ blackout24

wenn du alle benchmarks gepostet hättest aus dem test, wären auch welche dabei wo die samsung schneller ist


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Auf die Tests der PC Games würde ich da nicht allzuviel geben. OCZ hat so ziemlich jedes Vertrauenspolster, was sie mal hatten aufgebraucht durch Sandforce geschichte und gefälschte Bewertungen bei Geizhals. Von den beiden hörst du auch sonst nichts auf anderen Seiten. Wenn sie so toll wären täte man das wohl. Lieber rund 20 Euro drauflegen für ne M4 oder Samsung.

@thom_cat Beim kopieren von Gigabyte großen Dateien (7 Sekunden vorsprung) wie Filmen die man natürlich ab besten auf ner SSD lagert, weil es null Vorteil gegenüber einer Festplatte bringt.   Macht man auch jeden Tag.
Da sind Virenscann und Boot wohl gängigere Alltagsbelastungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RTW112 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Ok danke .) Aber ich schätze mal viele nehmen Abstand von OCZ warum OCtane noch nicht so bekannt ist. Laut Preisliste wird die 128Gb Version Octane ja mit am häufigsten gesucht schon mal.
OCZ ist ja auf seine eigene Controllermarke Indilinx Everest umgestiegen 

PS: sehe gerade muss meine Signatur mal überarbeiten, habe schon lange kein Athlon mehr^^ aber naja war ja 3 Jahre nicht mehr online hier.


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



> @thom_cat Beim kopieren von Gigabyte großen Dateien (7 Sekunden vorsprung) wie Filmen die man natürlich ab besten auf ner SSD lagert, weil es null Vorteil gegenüber einer Festplatte bringt.   Macht man auch jeden Tag.
> Da sind Virenscann und Boot wohl gängigere Alltagsbelastungen.



wenn man so argumentiert kann man auch gleich sagen es gibt im alltag keine wirklichen unterschiede 
man sollte schon umfassend schauen und nicht nur teilbereiche beleuchten.

aber immerhin schonmal mehr als nur ein as ssd benchmark 

ich schaue aber nachher auch nochmal nach passenden werten!


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. April 2012)

Laut PCGH Tests ist die SSD 830 im Alltag schneller, außerdem hat sie eine super Ausstattung und 5 Jahre Garantie, das macht schon viel aus. Außerdem gibt's die für 140€ jetzt, besser geht's ja kaum!

Zudem geht es mir um die 128GB-Version, alle Tests darunter sind unbrauchbar für mich.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Laut PCGH Tests ist die SSD 830 im Alltag schneller, außerdem hat sie eine super Ausstattung und 5 Jahre Garantie, das macht schon viel aus. Außerdem gibt's die für 140€ jetzt, besser geht's ja kaum!
> 
> Zudem geht es mir um die 128GB-Version, alle Tests darunter sind unbrauchbar für mich.



In dem PCGH Tests werden auch irgendwelche OCZ SSDs angepriesen zum Teil wie ich gehört habe. 
Wer braucht schon austattung jedes halbwegsmoderne Gehäuse hat auch Einbaurahmen in die 2,5 Zoll passen.
Und irgendwelche Kits zum Festplatte spiegeln das ist eh Käse.

M4 128 GB zur Zeit nur 122 Euro. Wer nicht die Version mit inkl. Einbaurahmen will kauft sich einfach einen seperat
für 5 Euro. Slim Version 124 Euro.


----------



## Rizoma (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Die Samsung kostet aber derzeit 125€ und für 1-3€ mehr nehme ich lieber ne Samsung als eine M4


----------



## guidoevo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Habe seit ca. 4 Monaten die Corsair 60 GB drin und seit einer Woche die Kingston HyperX 120 GB. Ich kann nur sagen: ''Bohaaaaa....
Ich hätte mir nicht vorstellen können das man so einen Leistungsschub bekommt. Was haben einige den immer mit dem Sandforce? Ich habe Arbeitskollegen die haben schon länger eine SSD im Rechner und haben bis heute keine Probleme mit dem Controller. Ich glaube in ca. 4-5 Jahren kann man sehen wie langlebig die SSD wirklich sind, vertraue keiner Werbung....


----------



## Sammla (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Ich habe das Gefühl es entwickelt sich hier ein Apple-Samsung oder AMD-Nvidia-Battle 

Beide SSD's nehmen sich rein garnichts! Die M4 mag zwar schneller im booten sein, der Unterschied ist aber kaum spürbar.. Oder zählt ihr jedes Mal die Sekunden die verstreichen bis ihr euren Internetbrowser öffnen könnt?  
Die 830 finde ich persönlich einfach etas schicker. Und das ist der momentan einzige Unterschied


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Bei der SSD 830 ist zudem noch der Vorteil, dass das Firmware-Update einfacher geht!


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Firmware Update der M4 kannst du auch einfach aus Windows machen. Und ein USB Stick erstellen ist keine Kunst.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Laut PCGH Tests ist die SSD 830 im Alltag schneller, außerdem hat sie eine super Ausstattung und 5 Jahre Garantie, das macht schon viel aus. Außerdem gibt's die für 140€ jetzt, besser geht's ja kaum!
> 
> Zudem geht es mir um die 128GB-Version, alle Tests darunter sind unbrauchbar für mich.


 
Wo siehst du 5 Jahre Garantie?
Laut Samsung (im Handbuch) hat man 3 Jahre Garantie 

Habe mich gestern zum Kauf einer Samsung 830 in der 128Gb Version durchringen können.
Gib dir doch einfach mal einen Ruck, das Geld sollte gut angelegt sein (Edit: natürlich auch, wenn du dich für die M4 entscheidest)


----------



## stolle80 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Aber bei Spielen bringt eine SSD 0,0 nix an FPS.


----------



## Elloco (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Aber bei Spielen bringt eine SSD 0,0 nix an FPS.


 
ABER...Die Spiele starten schneller. Alan Wake braucht bei mir 5 sek. bis Manü. Crysis und Crysis 2 deutlich spürbar schneller.
Und bei MP wird man auch nicht auf dich warten müssen mit einer SSD.


----------



## blackout24 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Bei BF3 kannst du dir am Anfang die Jets schnappenn, wenn du als erster auf der Karte bist.


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Aber bei Spielen bringt eine SSD 0,0 nix an FPS.


 
Wenn der Datenträger des Spiels limitiert bringt das sehr wohl FPS 

Aber eine SSD kann die Ladezeiten um teilweise ein VIELFACHES verschnellern. Wer bei BF3 mit eine rguten normalen Festplatte eine Map neu lädt braucht zwischen 1 und 2 Minuten, während die SSD mit 15 Sekunden darüber lacht 

Ich finde Ladezeiten, egal wo sehr wichtig und bei Spielen kommt da ja auch was zusammen. Würde man mal hochrechnen an einem Beispiel:

Du willst eig. nur eine Runde was-weiß-ich spielen, wenn du gerade nach Hause kommst. Mit dem Start des PC's gehts los, Windows braucht nur nur noch einen Bruchteil und alle zu ladenden Programme verlängern den Start gerade mal um 1-2 Sekunden. Du startest das Spiel sofort, wenn du also auf dem Desktop bist und es braucht hier wieder je nach Spiel nur ein Bruchteil der ursprünglichen Zeit. Dann willst du noch eine Runde starten oder sonstwas, eine Map muss geladen werden z.B. da kommt wieder das auf dich zu und du bist sehr wahrscheinlich damit 3x so schnell am Ziel als ein anderer mit einer durchnittlichen Festplatte. Vorausgesetzt dein RAM und die CPU limitieren nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Ne Lasermaus bringt ja auch 0,0 FPS in dem Spiel trotzdem zieht man sie ner mechanischen mit Kugel vor.


----------



## Sammla (26. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Was ich mich eigentlich frage, jetzt wo das Thema "Spiele und SSD's" angesprochen wurde...

Würde es etwas bringen eine Playstation 3 (Welche ja ebenfalls über eine 2,5" Festplatte verfügt, Bauhöhe weiß ich nicht..) mit einer SSD auszurüsten und beispielsweise diesen ewig langen Ladezeiten ein Ende zu bereiten, oder limitiert da der Prozessor das ganze nochmal zusätzlich. 

Wäre schon interessant zu wissen. Da sich meine 120GB langsam dem Ende zuneigen und die SSD Platten ja im Preis fallen, bestünde ja die Möglichkeit die PS3 mit einer solchen Platte auszurüsten. Kann man da einen Leistungszuwachs erwarten? 

Interessiert mich brennend.


----------



## tobibo (27. April 2012)

@Sammla
Einfach mal kurz googlen, wenns dich so brennend interessiert.  

www.hardcoreware.net/ssd-on-ps3-performance-guide/


----------



## Klarostorix (27. April 2012)

Die M4 gibt's gerade für unter 105 Ocken bei Hardwareversand 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S Plus running CyanogenMod 9 pre-alpha by Arco


----------



## Sammla (28. April 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



tobibo schrieb:


> @Sammla
> Einfach mal kurz googlen, wenns dich so brennend interessiert.
> 
> SSD on PS3 Performance Guide


 
Habe ich dann auch gemacht, dachte hier würde mir jemand schneller antworten als ich suchen würde 

Lohnt sich (Bei den jetzigen Preisen) noch nicht wirklich. Wird aber interessant wenn die 256Gb Versionen in Richtung 150€ gehen


----------



## tobibo (1. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht ist ja in der PS 4 dann schon standardmäßig eine drin, wer weiß...


----------



## Flayer (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Das mit der PS3 ist ja schon interessant, aber die haben keinen Test gemacht, wie sich das im Spiel selbst auswirkt, schade.....bei der installation oder beim löschen ist mir das ziemlich egal, wenns da etwas länger dauert....

Die PS4 soll übrigens in einer Version mit 12GB Flash speicher geben....den rest muß man dann auf eine exteren platte hauen.....
12 GB ist ein bischen wenig....

Aber ich habe mir auch die Samsung 830 mit 256GB bestellt, warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf....soll meine 120GB ADATA ersetzen, die in den Lappi wandert....


----------



## The-GeForce (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte mir ja liebend gerne eine Intel 520 mit 120GB gekauft. Aber da Intel sich beharrlich weigert, diese SSDs von Haus aus im 7mm Format (Höhe) zu verkaufen, werde ich notgedrungen zur Konkurrenz greifen. Ich sehe nicht ein, weil ich einen unnötigen Plastikrahmen abschrauben muss um die SSD verbauen zu können, auf 5 Jahre Garantie zu verzichten. Ich habe bereits von Garantiefällen gehört die abgelehnt wurden, weil die Schrauben des Plastikspacers aussahen, als wäre ihr Lack beschädigt.

Selten dumm von Intel. Gerade die müssten doch wissen, dass praktisch alle Oberklassenotebooks der letzten paar Jahre auf den 7mm Standard setzen. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre beispielsweise die Ultrabook-Spezifikation, die ein sehr dünnes Design aller Komponenten erfordert, von Intel. Aber wenn sie ihre Produkte nicht an den Mann bringen wollen, kann ich ihnen auch nicht helfen! Die Konkurrenz nimmt mein Geld auch gerne!


----------



## Sirius3100 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Flayer schrieb:


> Das mit der PS3 ist ja schon interessant, aber die haben keinen Test gemacht, wie sich das im Spiel selbst auswirkt, schade.....bei der installation oder beim löschen ist mir das ziemlich egal, wenns da etwas länger dauert....
> 
> Die PS4 soll übrigens in einer Version mit 12GB Flash speicher geben....den rest muß man dann auf eine exteren platte hauen.....
> 12 GB ist ein bischen wenig....
> ...



Irgendeine Review-Seite hat behauptet dass die 12GB der Flash-PS3 wenn man eine HDD einbaut als Cache verwendet würden. Das fände ich an sich super (würde mir dann sogar überlegen meine jetzige PS3 zu verkaufen und die neue kleinere mit dem Flash zu holen). Allerdings hat die das nicht belegt und ich konnte bisher noch keinen umfassenden Test zur Flash-PS3 finden (also Ladezeitenmessungen etc.).  Nicht mal Digital Foundry hat was.

Eine SSD würde ich aber nicht in die PS3 packen. Gibt auch ein paar echte Ladezeitenmessungen mit SSDs, und die Vorteile bei den Ladezeiten liegen so zwischen 5% und 50%, aber dafür soviel Geld ausgeben? Ich weiß nicht. Mittlerweile ist PS+ auch so gut dass ich es jedem mit 'ner PS3 (solange er nicht eh schon fast alle Spiele auf Bluray hat) raten würde sich das zuzulegen. Da braucht man dann aber auch fast schon zwingend mehrere 100GB Platz für die ganzen Spieledownloads.

Wenn man aber seine Spielestarts wirklich etwas beschleunigen will, kann man sich mal die Momentus XT 750GB anschauen (Seagate Momentus XT 750GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST750LX003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Soweit ich das jetzt in Errinnerung habe ist die Hybrid-Platte nach etwas Training in der PS3 praktisch genauso flott wie SSDs. Da limitieren dann nämlich eh schon andere Sachen.
Bin grundsätzlich kein wahnsinniger Fan dieser Hybridlösungen, aber wenn man nur Platz für ein Laufwerk hat sind die denke ich schon eine tolle Option.


----------



## D00msday (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Flayer schrieb:


> Das mit der PS3 ist ja schon interessant, aber die haben keinen Test gemacht, wie sich das im Spiel selbst auswirkt, schade.....bei der installation oder beim löschen ist mir das ziemlich egal, wenns da etwas länger dauert....
> 
> Die PS4 soll übrigens in einer Version mit 12GB Flash speicher geben....den rest muß man dann auf eine exteren platte hauen.....
> 12 GB ist ein bischen wenig....
> ...


 
Ärgerlich... vor ein paar Tagen gab es über ein paar Wochen lang die OCZ Vertex 3 MaxIOPS 256GB für 120€ bei Mindfactory. Da hättest du fast die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld gehabt (die OCZ ist noch einen Ticken schneller). Ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen, in Zukunft den PCGH-Preisticker zu verfolgen 

Den Unterschied bei der PS3 merkt man nur bei Ladezeiten, da diese dann so gut wie ausfallen. Im Spiel selbst gibt es auch keine Nachladeruckler mehr (flüssigeres Gameplay, wenn man das auf einer langsamen Konsole so nennen kann xD).


----------



## D00msday (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Eine SSD würde ich aber nicht in die PS3 packen. Gibt auch ein paar echte Ladezeitenmessungen mit SSDs, und die Vorteile bei den Ladezeiten liegen so zwischen 5% und 50%, aber dafür soviel Geld ausgeben? Ich weiß nicht. Mittlerweile ist PS+ auch so gut dass ich es jedem mit 'ner PS3 (solange er nicht eh schon fast alle Spiele auf Bluray hat) raten würde sich das zuzulegen. Da braucht man dann aber auch fast schon zwingend mehrere 100GB Platz für die ganzen Spieledownloads.
> 
> Wenn man aber seine Spielestarts wirklich etwas beschleunigen will, kann man sich mal die Momentus XT 750GB anschauen (Seagate Momentus XT 750GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST750LX003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Soweit ich das jetzt in Errinnerung habe ist die Hybrid-Platte nach etwas Training in der PS3 praktisch genauso flott wie SSDs. Da limitieren dann nämlich eh schon andere Sachen.
> Bin grundsätzlich kein wahnsinniger Fan dieser Hybridlösungen, aber wenn man nur Platz für ein Laufwerk hat sind die denke ich schon eine tolle Option.


 Diese "echten Tests" müssen dann aber auf fiktiven Daten beruhen. Die Ladezeiten sind nicht mit SSDs zu vergleichen. Ingame-Nachladeruckler entfallen auch, wobei das die langsame PS3 auch nicht schneller im Bildaufbau werden lässt, hehe.

Diese HDD da würde ich nicht empfehlen. Davon werden Ladezeiten höchstens schneller, als bei einer 5400er Festplatte, aber im Grunde ist es eine 7200er Festplatte. Gegen SSD kommt auch keine HDD mit 10k Umdrehungen an. 256GB sind für eine PS3 schon extrem groß dimensioniert. Kein Mensch kopiert so viele Spiele auf eine Festplatte, außer Daten-Messies ^^ Wer spielt denn schon 10 Spiele gleichzeitig? Spätestens nach dem 3. Spiel hat man keinen Just mehr auf die anderen. Auf eine Konsole gehören eh nur 1-2 Sportspiele, 1 Ballerspiel und 1 Rollenspiel - damit ist alles abgedeckt, Spiele zum allein, sowie zum Gruppenzocken. Alles andere ist Ballast und bremst das Spielvergnügen.


----------



## Naennon (16. Oktober 2012)

öhm.. Crucial m4 anyone? oder is hier Sandfurzblenderei angesagt?


----------



## Sirius3100 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



D00msday schrieb:


> Diese "echten Tests" müssen dann aber auf fiktiven Daten beruhen. Die Ladezeiten sind nicht mit SSDs zu vergleichen. Ingame-Nachladeruckler entfallen auch, wobei das die langsame PS3 auch nicht schneller im Bildaufbau werden lässt, hehe.
> 
> Diese HDD da würde ich nicht empfehlen. Davon werden Ladezeiten höchstens schneller, als bei einer 5400er Festplatte, aber im Grunde ist es eine 7200er Festplatte. Gegen SSD kommt auch keine HDD mit 10k Umdrehungen an. 256GB sind für eine PS3 schon extrem groß dimensioniert. Kein Mensch kopiert so viele Spiele auf eine Festplatte, außer Daten-Messies ^^ Wer spielt denn schon 10 Spiele gleichzeitig? Spätestens nach dem 3. Spiel hat man keinen Just mehr auf die anderen. Auf eine Konsole gehören eh nur 1-2 Sportspiele, 1 Ballerspiel und 1 Rollenspiel - damit ist alles abgedeckt, Spiele zum allein, sowie zum Gruppenzocken. Alles andere ist Ballast und bremst das Spielvergnügen.


 
Sorry, aber hast du dir überhaupt irgendwelche Tests durchgelesen? Gibt 'ne Menge Tests zu PS3-Spielen mit SSDs und/oder Hybridlaufwerken. Die Ladezeiten(!) einiger Spiele werden dadurch deutlich verringert (z.b. GT5) und bei einigen wenigen Spielen die bisher Probleme mit dem Nachladen von Texturen o.ä. haben sind diese weggefallen.
Ein Unterschied zwischen der Momentus XT und SSDs ist mir dabei aber nicht bekannt (bei der Momentus muss man den Vorgang natürlich 1-2 mal "antrainieren" bevor die Platte wirklich schnell ist). Und so wahnsinnig schlecht ist die Momentus XT in der Praxis auch nicht. Die Leistung im PC-Bereich liegt in der Praxis(!) imho so ziemlich auf halbem Weg zwischen HDD und SSD (in der Gesamtbetrachtung), siehe z.b.: Ergebnisse: Windows 7 Bootup/Shutdown & Startzeit für Applikationen : Seagate Momentus XT: Hybrid-Festplatte, die zweite oder http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=806&Itemid=60&limit=1&limitstart=6

Und wie gesagt alle Tests zur PS3 zeigen dass sowohl die Momentus XT als auch eine echte SSD die Ladezeiten teils deutlich verkürzt, aber es zwischen den beiden kaum einen Unterschied mehr gibt (hab jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt keine Lust die Tests zusammen zu suchen). Die PS3 hat halt eh nur SATA 1 weshalb natürlich viel Leistung einer SSD einfach verloren geht (auch wenn die Latenzen natürlich deutlich niedriger sind. Aber die PS3 Spiele sind meist so designed das eben vieles sequentiell läuft).

Im Desktop-Bereich würde ich trotzdem keine Hybridlösung verwenden. Da ist man mit 'ner SSD+HDD-Kombo einfach deutlich flexibler (wenn ich will kann ich ja auch hier einen Teil der SSD als Cache verwenden).


Und wegen dem Speicherplatz:
Alleine die PS+ Spiele die ich habe weil ich jetzt seit ca. 'nem dreiviertel Jahr PS+ habe würden wohl zusammen ca. 500GB Speicher belegen (hab aber nicht alle installiert, da mich nicht alle Games interessieren) und da der Download bei einem größeren Spiel auch gut und gerne mal 10Std+ dauern kann (das PS-Network ist recht lahm; meine 32Mbit-Leitung wird da meist nicht annäherend ausgereizt) habe ich nicht unbedingt Lust die Spiele ständig neu herunterzuladen.
Und dann verbrauchen ja auch noch einige Spiele einigen Speicherplatz auf der "Platte" (z.b. GT5 mit den Patches, und eben 'ner Installation damit die Strecken deutlich schneller Laden). Aber da gebe ich dir sogar recht. Auch wenn das teilweise auch 'ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde dauern kann bis alles von der Bluray installiert ist (2x fach Bluray ist leider recht lahm) kommt man damit sicher aus.
Wenn also irgendein schnellerer Speicher her soll (was ich nicht für wirklich nötig halte), dann ein Hybridlaufwerk. Für >240GB SSD-Speicher zahlt man einfach Unmengen und der Vorteil ist bei der PS3 wirklich nur marginal (und es wäre imho irgendwie auch lächerlich in 200€ Spielekonsole 'ne >300€ teure 500GB SSD zu packen)

Und warum maßt du dir an zu entscheiden was für Spiele auf eine Konsole gehören und welche nicht? Ich hab mit meiner PS3 und Uncharted, RDR, MGS4, GT5  etc. 'ne Menge Spaß (auch wenn mein Hauptsystem mein Spielerechner ist).

€: so hab jetzt doch noch 'nen Test zur Momentus XT in der PS3 gefunden: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ps3-hard-drive-upgrade-guide?page=3
Dort ist die Momentus meist näher an den 7200-HDDs als an der SSD. Manchmal ist sie dabei sogar etwas langsamer (da limitieren dann wohl wirklich einfach nur die RPM), aber leider ist der Test mit der alten (sprich der 4GB-SLC-)Momentus. Die neuen mit 8GB sollen teils deutlich schneller sein (hatte da auch mal irgendwo einen Vergleichstest gesehen; aber kA wo das war).


----------



## scipioandrej (16. Oktober 2012)

Naennon schrieb:


> öhm.. Crucial m4 anyone? oder is hier Sandfurzblenderei angesagt?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Oktober 2012)

Samsung SSD kaufen und glücklich sein. <3


Hab derer schon Drei, und es ist ein Traum wie schnell der PC doch flutschen kann ...


----------



## zappels (16. Oktober 2012)

Was mich stört, ist das es einfach keine klaren Aussagen gibt welchen Controller man dafür braucht. Ich habe eine Asus U3S6 Karte nachgerüstet um USB3.0 und Sata 6Gb/s zu haben, doch als ich dann eine Samsung dran getestet habe, war der Speed langsamer als am alten Intel sata 3 Controller. 
Diese Karte wurde aber empfohlen von PCGH. Nur was brauche ich für eine SSD? Mit welchem Controller laufen auch die nachrüstkarten auf hohem Speed. Muss ja nicht das Maximum sein, aber wenigsten mehr als der Alte Standard dürfte es schon sein. Schade dass sich damit kein Fachmagazin beschäftigt!


----------



## Chimera (16. Oktober 2012)

zappels schrieb:


> Was mich stört, ist das es einfach keine klaren Aussagen gibt welchen Controller man dafür braucht. Ich habe eine Asus U3S6 Karte nachgerüstet um USB3.0 und Sata 6Gb/s zu haben, doch als ich dann eine Samsung dran getestet habe, war der Speed langsamer als am alten Intel sata 3 Controller.
> Diese Karte wurde aber empfohlen von PCGH. Nur was brauche ich für eine SSD? Mit welchem Controller laufen auch die nachrüstkarten auf hohem Speed. Muss ja nicht das Maximum sein, aber wenigsten mehr als der Alte Standard dürfte es schon sein. Schade dass sich damit kein Fachmagazin beschäftigt!



Dito, hab die normale PCIe Gen2 SATA 6GB/s Karte von Asus auf mein P7P55D gesteckt und gefüllt(!) war meine 830 damit kein bissel schneller als am alten SATA 3GB/s(!) Anschluss  Interessanterweise hab ich die gleiche Platte auch an nem 870/850 Mobo und dort ist selbst ein spürbarer Unterschied zur vorherigen C300 fühlbar. Ok, dass das P7P55D suboptimal für die Asus Karte ist, haben ja alte Tests in der PCGH mal aufgezeigt, aber dass es gleich so happig ist hät ich nicht gedacht. Deshalb flog sie wieder raus und betreib sie nun normal am alten SATA 3GB/s, mehr gibt es erst beim nächsten Upgrade


----------



## blackout24 (16. Oktober 2012)

zappels schrieb:


> Was mich stört, ist das es einfach keine klaren Aussagen gibt welchen Controller man dafür braucht. Ich habe eine Asus U3S6 Karte nachgerüstet um USB3.0 und Sata 6Gb/s zu haben, doch als ich dann eine Samsung dran getestet habe, war der Speed langsamer als am alten Intel sata 3 Controller.
> Diese Karte wurde aber empfohlen von PCGH. Nur was brauche ich für eine SSD? Mit welchem Controller laufen auch die nachrüstkarten auf hohem Speed. Muss ja nicht das Maximum sein, aber wenigsten mehr als der Alte Standard dürfte es schon sein. Schade dass sich damit kein Fachmagazin beschäftigt!


 
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn du keine Flaschenhälse erschaffen willst führt einfach nix an einer echten SATA III Unterstüzung des Mainboards vorbei z.B. durch den Intel Chipsatz. Also nix AsMedia oder Marvell pesudeo SATA III oder durch Karten.

Ob man nun SATA 1 2 oder 3 hat ist am Ende egal. SSD lohnt sich immer. Selbst bei SATA I wird es in den wichtigen Bereichen kaum gebremst die am Ende die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen. 

Das wird schon seit über einem Jahr hier immer von jedem in dem Forum gesagt. Wenn man SSD Feeling haben will kauft man sich einfach eine. Wenn man sich auf irgendwelche syntethischen Benchmark Zahlen einen Rubbeln will dann kauft man sich ein aktuelles Intel Mainboard und gut is.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Oktober 2012)

Beim U3S6 kann man froh sein wenn da überhaupt was läuft 

Das Ding auf einigen Mainboards getestet, lahm oder sonstige Probleme  . Hab dann mal für unter 15€ die Asrock SATA3-Card und eine andere USB3.0-Karte geholt und alles läuft wie es soll.

Sobald man einen nativen SATA 3GBit auf dem Board hat sollte man die SSD daran stecken und glücklich sein. Ein neues Board wegen SATA6GBit lohnt sich auf keinen Fall


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Oktober 2012)

Naennon schrieb:


> öhm.. Crucial m4 anyone? oder is hier Sandfurzblenderei angesagt?


 


scipioandrej schrieb:


>


 
Entweder ihr habt einen anderen Artikel gelesen als ich oder ihr wisst nicht, dass sowohl in den 128er- als auch den 256er-Top3 KEINE Sandforce-Controller verbaut werden.

Plextor nutzt Marvell in M3 und M5, Samsung seine eigenen, die Vertex 4 hat Indilinx Everest 2 (Marvell) und die Corsair den A_Link Media.


----------



## zappels (17. Oktober 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn du keine Flaschenhälse erschaffen willst führt einfach nix an einer echten SATA III Unterstüzung des Mainboards vorbei z.B. durch den Intel Chipsatz. Also nix AsMedia oder Marvell pesudeo SATA III oder durch Karten.
> 
> Ob man nun SATA 1 2 oder 3 hat ist am Ende egal. SSD lohnt sich immer. Selbst bei SATA I wird es in den wichtigen Bereichen kaum gebremst die am Ende die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen.
> 
> Das wird schon seit über einem Jahr hier immer von jedem in dem Forum gesagt. Wenn man SSD Feeling haben will kauft man sich einfach eine. Wenn man sich auf irgendwelche syntethischen Benchmark Zahlen einen Rubbeln will dann kauft man sich ein aktuelles Intel Mainboard und gut is.


 Ähm... ja ich habe ja eine gekauft... steht in meiner Sig. Ich wollte aber schneller Sata haben und gerade diese Karte wurde in PCGH empfohlen. Bringt mir nur nix wenns nicht läuft bzw. nicht schneller.


----------



## Sirius3100 (17. Oktober 2012)

Brauchbare SATA3-Erweiterungskarten gehen soweit ich weiß im Preisbereich >200€ los. Da kann man sich aber auch gleich ein neues Mobo+CPU kaufen.
In der Praxis spielt's doch aber eh meist(!) keine Rolle ob die SSD an Sata2 oder Sata3 hängt.


----------



## CyLord (17. Oktober 2012)

Nach der Überschrift des Artikel frage ich mich, ob man überhaupt die ,,falsche" SSD kaufen kann. Haltbarkeit wird ja nicht getestet. Die Unterschiede kommen maximal bei großen Kopiervorgängen & in Serverdatenbanken zum Vorschein. Alles andere ist doch Erbsenzählerei, wenn es um Leistung geht im Alltag.


----------



## Sirius3100 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie soll man Haltbarkeit auch testen?
Klar kann man die NAND-Zellen stark beanspruchen und so jahrelange Nutzung simulieren. Nur hält das so ziemlich jeder NAND deutlich länger aus als Zeit für den Test wäre.

Und die wirklichen Probleme treten ja meist eher mit der Firmware auf. Das lässt sich in 'nem Testszenario noch schlechter ermitteln. Selbst wenn mal eine SSD im Test kaputt geht, beweist das ja noch garnichts. Da bräuchte schon jeder Tester eine ausreichend großes Sample (=mehrere dutzend Exemplare von jeder SSD).

Wenn einem Zuverlässigkeit wichtig ist wäre mein Rat:
Einfach 'ne SSD kaufen die schon länger auf dem Markt ist und deren Zuverlässigkeit für diesen Zeitraum erwiesen ist. In der Geschwindigkeit gibt's ja eh kaum Unterschiede.

Einen Vorwurf würde ich den Testern bei verschiedenen Zeitschriften und Webseiten da aber nicht machen. Langzeittests sind eben eher in Userhand.


----------



## CyLord (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja, gab ja diverse Simulationen mit SSDs. Nach Herstellerangaben müssten die ja ohnehin ewig laufen. Das habe ich auch bloß so mal in den Raum geworfen. Ich bleibe selber bei meiner C300, weil die großen Unterschiede eben auch nicht wirklich vorhanden sind im Alltag gegenüber neueren SSDs.


----------



## MR_Metall (21. Oktober 2012)

Also an sich eine feine Sache, das nochmal hervorzuheben. Allerdings finde ich die Art und Weise der Liste sehr schlecht. Kann man nicht anders sagen, tut mir leid. 
Ich würde der Redaktion an dieser Stelle daher empfehlen, das Ganze ein wenig differenzierter zu betrachten, es ein wenig mehr an die Bedüftnisse der Leser anzupassen. Das hat auch einen logischen Grund, nämlich gibt es durchaus auch Konsumenten (mich eingeschlossen), die lediglich eine SSD mit 7mm Bauhöhe oder eine mSATA-SSD verbauen können. Wenn ihr solche SSD's ausdrücklich und gesondert auflisten könntet (vielleicht auch mit einem Test oder zumindest einem Verweis auf einen Solchen), DAS wäre mal ein schöner Artikel. So wie er jetzt hier steht, das findet man wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## xdevilx (1. November 2012)

Naennon schrieb:


> öhm.. Crucial m4 anyone? oder is hier Sandfurzblenderei angesagt?


 
ich erwarte von PCGH in der hinsicht nicht mehr viel.  objektiv ist der laden schon lange nicht mehr  und da wird scheinbar fleissig seitens samsung geschmiert  

btw meine C300 rennt seit 2 jahren problemlos und seit dieser woche liegt auch eine M4 256gb hier, no more fuckin Samsung!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. November 2012)

Ein Blick in den Artikel sagt, dass du nur Flamen willst.


----------



## valandil (1. November 2012)

xdevilx schrieb:


> ich erwarte von PCGH in der hinsicht nicht mehr viel.  objektiv ist der laden schon lange nicht mehr  und da wird scheinbar fleissig seitens samsung geschmiert
> 
> btw meine C300 rennt seit 2 jahren problemlos und seit dieser woche liegt auch eine M4 256gb hier, no more fuckin Samsung!


 
Samsung baut nun Mal zur Zeit qualitativ hochwertige SSDs mit guten Chipsätzen. Und diese werden zu vernünftigen Preisen verkauft. Was soll daran geschmiert oder ähnliches sein? 
Sollten sie lieber 50€ mehr verlangen, als "Luxus"-Aufschlag, um die Leistung zu rechtfertigen? 

@Topic: Meine nächste wird eine Samsung mit 256GB, da die Preise mittlerweile anständig werden. Meine HDD läuft dank EcoGreen-Mode allerdings auch sehr gemächlich


----------



## MarkusGathome (1. November 2012)

Ich nutze zurzeit noch ein reines HDD System. Ich habe geplant, so in ca. einem bis zwei Jahren einen neuen PC zuzulegen und dann dank Dreamspark auf Windows 8 umzusteigen und in dem Zug gleich eine SSD mit einzubauen.  Welche das wird sich dann kurzfristig rausstellen.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. November 2012)

Samsung wird in der Tat überhyped, aber hier eigentlich weniger 

Es gibt Foren und Bewertungsportale in der man bei negativen Worten über Samsung-Produkte sofort jede Menge  und Hasstiraden über sich ergehen lassen muß. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn manche eher auf eine Bewertung verzichten um nicht gemobbt zu werden


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. November 2012)

830 und 840 Pro sind gute SSDs, aber je nach Prioritätenschwerpunkt nunmal nicht die besten derzeit. Die 840 Basic bringt in meinen Augen k(aum)einen Vorteil gegenüber der 830, ist beim Schreiben gar langsamer.


----------



## INU.ID (1. November 2012)

Im Artikel wird eine Plextor-SSD (PX-256M3P) mit 256GB für 280€ empfohlen, die Crucial (CT512M4SSD2) mit 512GB für 280€ hingegen wird nicht erwähnt (ordentliche Werte und tadellose Bewertungen). Warum gibts - bei den Preisen aktuell - noch keine 512GB Rubrik? ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (1. November 2012)

Fühlt sich soweit aber ganz gut an...  
Ersetzt wurde eine Corsair F120.


Samsung 840  120GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (1. November 2012)

-Shorty- schrieb:
			
		

> Fühlt sich soweit aber ganz gut an...
> 
> Samsung 840  120TB <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=597735"/>



120tb SSD haette ich auch gern. 
Übrigens ist die Platte nur minimal schneller als meine 830 und kostet deutlich mehr


----------



## -Shorty- (1. November 2012)

Das Forum ist wohl doch nicht tot 


Deutlich mehr sind 10€ nur bedingt, vor allem als Raucher zu verkraften. xD


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

Dann ist der Preis rapide gesunken denn vor einiger zeit hat das Teil 150 Euro gekostet.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2012)

Hab meine 840 120GB für genau 100€ gekauft. Inklusive Versand und allem liegt die 830 nicht soo weit weg und ja verdammt ich hatte nen Gutschein  , also nur 70 gezahlt...

Ne im Ernst, verglichen mit einigen 830er 120TB hat die 840er zwar offensichtlich weniger Write MB/s scheint aber kaum langsamer zu sein. Weiß ja nicht was die Gesamtpunktzahl im AS SSD Bench zu sagen hat, aber die scheint mit 813 ganz gut zu sein, zumal die Platte zum Benchmark zu 52% gefüllt war (OS). Hab hier schon deutlich schlechtere Gesamtpunktzahlen gesehen, ich hoffe einfach mal das dass bei mir so bleibt.

gn8


----------



## Systemcrash (3. November 2012)

Die Unterschiede zwischen halbwegs aktuellen SSDs wirst du in der Praxis eigentlich nie feststellen


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2012)

Dann wäre der ganze Thread hinfällig oder nicht?


----------



## Systemcrash (7. November 2012)

Möglich, aber was solls? Merkt ja auch keiner den Unterschied zwischen CPUs mit 4x3,1 GHz und 4x 3,4 GHz

Ich denk solche Threads sind eher weniger wegen reiner SSD-Geschwindigkeiten interessant, eher wegen Erfahrungen bzgl. Haltbarkeit, Kompatibilität oder als Starthilfe für Neulinge denen die Auswahl einfach zu viel ist


----------



## dj*viper (17. November 2012)

hier ist mal ein bench mit der 840 pro 128gb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht schon ab^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. November 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Im Artikel wird eine Plextor-SSD (PX-256M3P) mit 256GB für 280€ empfohlen, die Crucial (CT512M4SSD2) mit 512GB für 280€ hingegen wird nicht erwähnt (ordentliche Werte und tadellose Bewertungen). Warum gibts - bei den Preisen aktuell - noch keine 512GB Rubrik? ^^


 
Die Crucial wird nicht erwähnt, weil wir sie bislang nicht im Test hatten - so wie fast alle anderen 512er-SSDs auch. Das lag einfach daran, dass wir Prioritäten setzen müssen, was die Tests angeht. Wir versuchen, immer soviele Leser wie möglich zufriedenzustellen - daher fingen wir nach den ersten Preisrutschen bei 128er-SSDs an als sie unter 1 Euro pro Gigabyte fielen. Es folgten 256er. Die 512er sind für die 02/2013 geplant - inklusive des Crucial-Modells.


----------



## polarwolf (3. Dezember 2012)

Eine OCZ kommt mir nicht in den Rechner!
Französischer Händler gibt Ausfallraten bestimmter PC-Komponenten bekannt

muss mich schon wundern, dass ihr die auf dem zweiten Platz für 120/128GB setzt!


----------



## JTRch (3. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir nebst neuem Board und i7 auch eine 512GB Samsung 830er gegönnt. Das Ding rennt wie Schmids Katze. Alles an Spielen und Programmen was viele Zugriffe benötigt (Spiele mit viel Mods, Maps etc.) werfe ich nun auf SSD Speicher. Windows 7 hatte ich in 5min installiert (ohne Updates, rein nur DVD Setup).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Dezember 2012)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Eine OCZ kommt mir nicht in den Rechner!
> Französischer Händler gibt Ausfallraten bestimmter PC-Komponenten bekannt
> 
> muss mich schon wundern, dass ihr die auf dem zweiten Platz für 120/128GB setzt!


 
„Die“ ist in den von dir geführten Statistiken gar nicht enthalten. Und einen Hersteller in Sippenhaft zu nehmen, naja - Intel hatte mal kaputte Pentium-CPUs draußen, die mit FDIV-Bug.


----------



## Zsinj (3. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> „Die“ ist in den von dir geführten Statistiken gar nicht enthalten. Und einen Hersteller in Sippenhaft zu nehmen, naja - Intel hatte mal kaputte Pentium-CPUs draußen, die mit FDIV-Bug.


Sippenhaft hin oder her, OCZ hat sich in der Statistik ziemlich abgesetzt. Components returns rates (7) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware

Damit werde ich es sicher wie bisher halten und einen großen Bogen um OCZ machen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Dezember 2012)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Sippenhaft hin oder her, OCZ hat sich in der Statistik ziemlich abgesetzt. Components returns rates (7) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware


Wo steht denn was von der Vertex 4 die sich bei uns auf Platz 2 befindet? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche bezog sich deine Verwunderung doch darauf, oder? Wie gesagt: Wir bewerten Produkte für sich, nicht stellvertretend für andere Produkte - zum Guten wie zum Schlechten.


----------



## bootzeit (3. Dezember 2012)

Die Vertex 4 ist aber schon sehr gut. Auch die übelen Ausfallraten vorhergegangener OCZ SSD´s sind bei dieser Serie noch nicht aufgetreten . Dies gilt überings auch für die Agility 4.


----------



## Zsinj (3. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wo steht denn was von der Vertex 4 die sich bei uns auf Platz 2 befindet? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche bezog sich deine Verwunderung doch darauf, oder?


Mein Beitrag bezog sich mehr auf OCZ und die Vergangenheit. Über die Vertex 4 habe ich nichts gesagt. 
Das PCGH die Vertex auf 2 setzt ist ja in Ortung. (hat ja auch was objektives)

Ob sich die Vertex 4 in die reihe ihrer Vorgänger einreiht, wird sich zeigen. 
Empfehlen werde ich sie aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Wolff1975 (3. Dezember 2012)

wo ist den bitte hier die OCZ Vector ??? also Anspruch auf Komplettion hat diese liste anscheinend nicht oder ?


----------



## biohaufen (3. Dezember 2012)

Ist die Vector jetzt die neue High-End Serie ? Denn in der Praxis ist die Vector verdammt schnell und zieht an der Vertex 4 vorbei, ist glaube ich sogar ein wenig schneller als eine 840 Pro, also manchmal.


----------



## saarlandurpils (3. Januar 2013)

Ach verdammt, diese Dinger sind einfach imme rncoh viel zu teuer.... mit ner 512er könnt man endlich mal was anfangen, aber ich geb doch keine fast 500 ocken für ne next gen Festplatte aus...
die sollen mal auf 100€ fallen, immer diese Abzocke, die sind schon lange in der Massenproduktion und lange nicht das wert für was sie verkauft werden...


----------



## hotfirefox (3. Januar 2013)

Was macht denn die Plextor M5 zur angeblich besten SSD um 120 GB?
Von den Daten her gibt es doch vergleichbare zum besseren Kurs.


----------



## WTSHNN (3. Januar 2013)

saarlandurpils schrieb:


> ..., immer diese Abzocke, die sind schon lange in der Massenproduktion und lange nicht das wert für was sie verkauft werden...


 
"Abzocke", das Wort hört man in letzter Zeit häufiger.
Vielleicht mal ein Bier weniger trinken und darüber nachdenken, was es mit dem Wort "Abzocken" genau auf sich hat.


Übrigens zahlt man heute keine 500€ mehr für eine 500GB SSD. Die Preise sind in den vergangenen Jahren stark gesunken.


----------



## saarlandurpils (3. Januar 2013)

WTSHNN schrieb:


> "Abzocke", das Wort hört man in letzter Zeit häufiger.
> Vielleicht mal ein Bier weniger trinken und darüber nachdenken, was es mit dem Wort "Abzocken" genau auf sich hat.
> 
> 
> Übrigens zahlt man heute keine 500€ mehr für eine 500GB SSD. Die Preise sind in den vergangenen Jahren stark gesunken.


 
OCZ Vector 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTR1-25SAT3-512G)
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD512BW)

Sind das keine knappe 500 du heinz?
Bei diesen oberschlauen Sprüche müsst ich mir mal eher eins auf machen...


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Januar 2013)

saarlandurpils schrieb:


> OCZ Vector 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTR1-25SAT3-512G)
> Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD512BW)
> 
> Sind das keine knappe 500 du heinz?
> Bei diesen oberschlauen Sprüche müsst ich mir mal eher eins auf machen...


 
Leider vergisst du bei deiner "Argumentation" dass du lediglich 2 Top Modelle auf listest. Wenn jemand sagt, CPU´s sind heutzutage günstig und du bringst als Gegenargument die die Intel Extreme Edition wird man dir auch nur Kopfschütteln entgegenbringen können.
Es gibt natürlich lieferbar sehr gute SSD´s mit 500 GB deutlich unter 500 Euro, siehe z.B. die Samsung 840 Basic für knapp über 300 Euro!  Die gabs auch schon in diversen Deals für 279 Euro. Denke da sind wir auch langsam in absolut fairen Preisbereichen.
Performanceoptimum gabs noch nie geschenkt, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Mit deinen 100 Euro wirst du noch lange HDD´s kaufen müssen...


----------



## Woohoo (4. Januar 2013)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die "Abzocke".


----------



## saarlandurpils (4. Januar 2013)

Ne SSD die Produktionskosten von weniger als 100€ hat für fast 500 zu verkaufen ist für mich abzocke.

Mir ging es nur darum, dass meiner Meinung nach die Preise stagnieren bzw. sogar hochgehen siehe die 830 von Samsung, natürlich im Gesamten nach unten, jedoch sehr langsam.

Bei dem heutigen Datenverbrauch finde ich 128 bzw. 256GB viel zu wenig und die 512er viel zu teuer..


----------



## blackout24 (4. Januar 2013)

saarlandurpils schrieb:


> Ne SSD die Produktionskosten von weniger als 100€ hat für fast 500 zu verkaufen ist für mich abzocke.
> 
> Mir ging es nur darum, dass meiner Meinung nach die Preise stagnieren bzw. sogar hochgehen siehe die 830 von Samsung, natürlich im Gesamten nach unten, jedoch sehr langsam.
> 
> Bei dem heutigen Datenverbrauch finde ich 128 bzw. 256GB viel zu wenig und die 512er viel zu teuer..



Natürlich gehen die Preise für die 830 hoch, wird ja auch nicht mehr hergestellt kostete genau so viel wie die 840 Basic und war etwas schneller als diese. Wer bitte braucht 500 GB für Programme?


----------



## WTSHNN (4. Januar 2013)

saarlandurpils schrieb:


> OCZ Vector 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTR1-25SAT3-512G)
> Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD512BW)
> 
> Sind das keine knappe 500 du heinz?
> Bei diesen oberschlauen Sprüche müsst ich mir mal eher eins auf machen...


 
Den "Heinz" gebe ich gern an dich zurück. Du vergisst leider, dass es auch gute 500GB SSDs im Bereich von 300€ gibt. Das muss dir vor lauter Frust über die Preise wohl entgangen sein. Desweiteren wird niemand dazu gezwungen, eine SSD für ~500€ zu kaufen. Also wo ist da bitte die Abzocke, von der du ständig schreibst? Schau dir zum Spaß mal die Preise vor einem Jahr an.

Du erwähnst die niedrigen Produktionskosten und vergisst dabei, dass sich der Verkaufspreis aus mehreren Posten (mal ganz von den laufenden Posten abgesehen) zusammensetzt. Allen voran die hohen Entwicklungskosten, die der Hersteller erstmal vorstrecken muss bevor die Serie überhaupt startet. Da kommen schnell viele Posten, die Geld im Voraus kosten, zusammen.

Wenn man also nicht dazu bereit ist, den derzeitigen Gegenwert für eine SSD zu leisten, dann muss man sich eben etwas gedulden.


----------



## saarlandurpils (5. Januar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Natürlich gehen die Preise für die 830 hoch, wird ja auch nicht mehr hergestellt kostete genau so viel wie die 840 Basic und war etwas schneller als diese. Wer bitte braucht 500 GB für Programme?



Wer hat nur von Programmen geredet?ich habe knapp 400 Gigabyte an Programmen,da ich sie alle von DVD auf festplatte speichere.2x Windows, 300gig Spiele... Ich würde gerne komplett auf Festplatte verzichten...aber bei den Preisen der ssds ist das nicht mit meinem Budget zu machen... Deshalb geht mir das alles viel zu langsam... Bei der masse an ssds auf dem Markt,bei der massenproduktion usw... Finde ich die Preise völlig überzogen... Wenn man ne neue SSD mit neuem controller entwickelt,kann ich etwas höhere Preise verstehen..wenn man aber einen seit Jahren entwickelnten controller einsetzt und ihn zu (billig) zugekauften speicherchips in ein gehäuse packt und dafür 350 bis 400 Euro verlangt ist das meiner Meinung nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## ryzen1 (5. Januar 2013)

saarlandurpils schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, diese Dinger sind einfach imme rncoh viel zu teuer.... mit ner 512er könnt man endlich mal was anfangen, aber ich geb doch keine fast 500 ocken für ne next gen Festplatte aus...
> die sollen mal auf 100€ fallen, immer diese Abzocke, die sind schon lange in der Massenproduktion und lange nicht das wert für was sie verkauft werden...



Die HDD ist wohl mit der letzte Flaschenhals in nem modernen PC. Für Grafikkarten werden doch auch mehrere 100euro ausgegeben. 

Und eigentlich reichen schon eine 128gb SSD für OS und wichtige Programme. Und die bekommt man schon für unter 100 Euro.

Ich fahr aktuell mit einer M4 250GB und die is bis jetzt noch nicht voll. Und die 130€ die ich dafür gezahlt hab, war das Geld voll auf jedenfall wert.

Als Storage reicht immer noch eine HDD.


----------



## saarlandurpils (5. Januar 2013)

Sobald man dann wieder auf die HDD zugreifen muss ist es als wäre man in der Steinzeit..


----------



## JTRch (7. Februar 2013)

Habe auf meiner Samsung 840 Basic 512GB das System und Origin Spiele sowie aufwendige Spiele installiert. Steam muss sich ein dynamisches Volumen im Stripe von zwei 2TB zufrieden geben und gemoddete Steam Spiele befinden sich auf der alten Vertex 2 120GB.

Ich bin mit der Samsung sehr zufrieden. Sollten die Preise weiter fallen, überlege ich mir die Vertex durch eine zweite 512GB zu ersetzen und die Vertex in die PS3 für die Ladezeiten einzubauen.

Trotz den SSD erstaunt es mich aber doch, wie rassig Steam Spiele auf dem Raid 0 laden. Die beiden Raptoren habe ich für Lightroom reserviert.


----------



## TheMiz (7. Februar 2013)

Könnt ihr mir erklären was eine aktuelle SSD (z.B. Samsung 840 256GB) in SPIELEN bringt?
Bei Windows ist es klar, schnelleres Booten, Programme laden schneller etc.
Aber was bringen mir die Dinger in Games?


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2013)

> Aber was bringen mir die Dinger in Games?


Arma 2 lädt z.B. viel von der Festplatte und das hat bei mir schwere Ruckler verursacht. Das hat sich mit der SSD erledigt. Mehr fps gab es jedoch nicht, aber die HDDruckler waren ein Problem. 
En Vorteil bei einem speziellen Spiel. Bei anderen Spielen ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass das Spiel schneller lädt, also die Vorteile etwas geringer ausfallen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Februar 2013)

In Diablo 3 wird auch viel nachgeladen. Es gab dazu einen Test in dem man mit SSD gegen HDD merklich mehr fps hatte und das Spiel im allgemeinen runder lief.


----------



## xXenermaXx (7. Februar 2013)

Wird da nich zu oft auf die SSD geschrieben? Ich bin auch derzeit am überlegen mir eine zu holen, aber mag nicht nach 3-Jahren schon wieder 'ne neue kaufen müssen und sie deswegen eher für's Betriebssystem einsetzen.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2013)

Also da würd ich mir keine sorgen mach.
Meine SSD hat bei 560 Betriebstagen 16744GB geschrieben (einiges an Videos bewegt) und läuft noch immer problemlos. Weiß nicht ob das wirklich viel ist, ich habe weniger erwartet.


----------



## hundestyleHd (8. Februar 2013)

Isn Witz?

Keine Ahnung was das fürn Test gewesen sein soll aber wenn die SSD da keine Integrierte GPU/CPU hatte dann is das mit den Fps kaum möglich, "merklich"...


----------



## AchtBit (9. Februar 2013)

Bei den meisten Topgames bringt die SSD nicht wirklich viel, weil die Entwickler auch ein, mehr oder weniger, autonomes File System mit verwenden. Da werden die Zugriffe intelligent verteilt und die Daten on the fly (de)komprimiert. Dirt3 läd nicht schneller von SSD. Meinen HDD tut kaum mehr als im Sekundentakt blinken um dem Decodier Prozess immer schön auszulasten. So seltsam wie es kling, die Ladezeiten sind kürzer wenn man das Game komplett entpackt hat. Der Nachteil, wahrscheinlich sinds 1000000 Dateien, was dann 4gig Platz, für die Filestruktur benötigt + Daten mit der 4k Scklacke. Ich wollts mal bei Flatout2 probieren. NeNe...ein Alptraum für lausig kürzere Ladezeiten.

Natürlich sind die Ladezeiten mit Dirt3, von SSD kürzer als von HDD, vorausgesetzt ein 8 Kern 8ghz  Profzi übernimmt den lästigen Kleinkram.


----------



## darthnerd (7. März 2013)

Also am Preisgünstigsten sind aktuell die Samsung 840er Basic?


----------



## Reeno (7. März 2013)

darthnerd schrieb:


> Also am Preisgünstigsten sind aktuell die Samsung 840er Basic?


 
Ja genau, killer P/L... hab für meine 840 Basic 500gb 235€ gezahlt!


----------



## INU.ID (7. März 2013)

Verstehe auch nicht warum sie immer nur die teuren SSDs empfehlen, wo doch gerade die preiswerten SSDs <300€/~500GB das beste P/L-Verhältnis haben (und trotzdem noch enorm schnell sind). Unter 280€ atm für ne Samsung 840er mit 500GB, wozu da noch 100€ (oder noch mehr) drauflegen?


----------



## SL1987 (7. März 2013)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Wieso wird Transcend nicht getestet ? Mit 560mb/s lesen und 530mb/s schreiben fast die snellste SSD auf dem markt ?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Ich habe die transcend SSD320 256GB, und lauft wie ein ferrari [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Windows 7 Pro X64 SP1 in maximum 15s hochgeladen mit firewall, programme, anti virus. Bei neuinstallation selbst unter 10s. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]getimed von anfang anzeige windows logo bis der completter desktop geladen ist.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
Bin aus Belgien bitte verstendniss fur schreib fehler.
[/FONT]


----------



## Lichterflug (8. März 2013)

SL1987 schrieb:


> Windows 7 Pro X64 SP1 in maximum 15s hochgeladen mit firewall, programme, anti virus. Bei neuinstallation selbst unter 10s. getimed von anfang anzeige windows logo bis der completter desktop geladen ist.


 
Bisschen langsam? Ich hab gestoppt vom Einschalten (vor BIOS) bis Windows komplett geladen war und brauchte 17 Sekunden.


----------



## SL1987 (8. März 2013)

Ich habe aber eine 30.58% Fragmentation. 

Soll aber nichts ausmachen, aber anscheint wohl ? In Anfang vor 2 Monaten waren es ja 7-8s bis full load. 

Hängt aber auch von software ab die geladen muß werden. Ich habe 12 Programme und sidebar die mit müssen.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. März 2013)

Fragmentierung macht einer SSD nix aus.

Eher der "Dirty State", der bei SSDs mit SF-Controller besonders ausgeprägt ist. Aber der ist hauptsächlich beim Schreiben bemerkbar.

Die Transcend 320 ist eigentlich uninteressant. Sind zwar tolle Werte angegeben, aber bei nicht/schlecht komprimierbaren Daten gehört sie besonders beim Schreiben zu den langsamsten SSDs überhaupt, dank Asynchron-NAND und Non-Overprovisioning. 

Ab 170€ außerdem viel zu teuer, für weniger Geld bekomme ich z.B. eine Plextor M5S die der 320 weit überlegen ist oder eine Sandisk Extreme mit Toggle-NAND.

Sicherlich werden die User mit der 320 zufrieden sein, aber das wären sie wohl auch mit einer Menge SSDs die billiger sind


----------



## SL1987 (18. März 2013)

Das begreife ich ja auch, ich gebrauche sie halt nur fuhr gaming. Die ganzen Tests und Benchmarks oder gerade die nicht/schlecht komprimierbaren Daten habe ich gar nicht.

Wenn man Tag ein Tag aus große mengen an Daten schreibt und liest kann ich das verstehen aber für mir: installieren von alles und danach fieleicht einmal in Monat mal was weg oder neu dabei eher nicht.

Fuhr mir klare Empfehlung von die SSD320.


----------



## XXTREME (2. April 2013)

Die 512er sind nachwievor weit weg von gutem P/L .


----------



## dubako (2. April 2013)

Habe seit 1,5 Jahren ne OCZ Vertex 3 im PC. Macht in aller Regelmäßigkeit Bluescreens.  Firmeware Update bei dieser Variante ist sehr kompliziert. Werde das Teil auf jeden Fall gegen eine Samsung austauschen, jene (240 GB Basic) läuft im anderem Case einfach nur gut, auch ohne Pro Zusatz !

Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist für mich eher sekundär. Daher..........

120 GB Kit für ca. 100 Euro o. 240 GB Kit  ca. 150 Euro! Wat willste mehr.


----------



## valandil (2. April 2013)

Seit gut 6 Monaten unterstützt eine Samsung 830 256GiB meinen Rechner, und das sehr ordentlich. Keine Probleme, hohe Geschwindigkeit und super Latenzen.


----------



## donchill09 (2. April 2013)

valandil schrieb:


> Seit gut 6 Monaten unterstützt eine Samsung 830 256GiB meinen Rechner, und das sehr ordentlich. Keine Probleme, hohe Geschwindigkeit und super Latenzen.


 ebenfalls. für 150€ damals das beste was man machen hat können, kurz vor der 840er


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. April 2013)

Hab seit 1.5 Jahren eine OCZ Agility 3 120GB und bin noch immer sehr zufrieden. (bin wohl eher die Ausnahme)
Läuft ohne Probleme, obwohl sie schon über 4000 Betriebsstunden drauf hat und immer sehr viel beschrieben wird.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. Mai 2013)

Reeno schrieb:


> Ja genau, killer P/L... hab für meine 840 Basic 500gb 235€ gezahlt!


 
Habe die auch gekauft und meine Samsnung 830 (256GB) und die Agility 3 (240GB) ausgebaut und nutze nun die 500er für
BF3 und ein paar Steam Spiele (z.b. Arma)


----------



## locojens (10. Mai 2013)

Um zum Sch....vergleich beizutragen ich habe eine OCZ VertexII 128GB (Win7) im Laptop, eine Samsung 840 Pro 256GB mit OSX und eine Crucial M4 mit 128GB und Win 8 Pro MC. (im Haupt-Abakus zur Verfügung) aber der große Bringer ist keine der 3 SSDs. Schneller ja aber auf Dauer merkt man das auch das Wunderwerk SSD nur Schall und Rauch ist ...!


----------



## kr4yzed (10. Mai 2013)

Hmm die ganzen Probleme mit den OCZ-Platten hatte ich nicht. Keine BOSD'S (zumindest nicht bedingt durch Platte) und keine Ausfälle. Die erste Vertex mit 60 GB läuft noch im Rechner von meinen Eltern und meine 120 GB Vertex 2 rödelt in meinem Notebook vor sich hin und im Hauptrechner hab ich seit Anfang 2012 ne Kingston SH100S3 HyperX 240GB drin (damals knapp 370€ >.>). Alle laufen noch einwandfrei.

Würde auch im Rechner nix anderes mehr haben wollen bis auf SSD's. Als Datengrab für Filme/Musik etc. tut's auch meine externe WD 3TB USB3.
Mal schauen vielleicht für Steam demnächst noch mal ne Samsung 840 Basic mit 500 GB.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Mai 2013)

Warum keine Empfehlung für die Samsung 840er-Serie (Basic)?

Haben zwar TLC-Zellen, sollten aber trotzdem zuverlässig sein...


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2013)

Warum sollten TLC nicht zuverlässig sein?


----------



## tils (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte noch eine Mushkin Callisto 40GB als Systemplatte, die nach 2 Jahren Betrieb schlechte Peformance hatte. 100MB/s lesen und 30-40MB/S schreiben. Hab mir dann ne zweite 840pro für Windows geholt und ich hab`s vermutet: Die Transferraten merke ich im OS kaum, da zählen wohl eher die Zugriffszeiten.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Mai 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> Um zum Sch....vergleich beizutragen ich habe eine OCZ VertexII 128GB (Win7) im Laptop, eine Samsung 840 Pro 256GB mit OSX und eine Crucial M4 mit 128GB und Win 8 Pro MC. (im Haupt-Abakus zur Verfügung) aber der große Bringer ist keine der 3 SSDs. Schneller ja aber auf Dauer merkt man das auch das Wunderwerk SSD nur Schall und Rauch ist ...!


 
Stell deine Platten mal wieder auf 80gb IDE HDDs von vor 10 Jahren um, dann sollten Dir die Vorteile schnell wieder bewusst werden....


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Mai 2013)

SElbst mit der schnellsten Consumer-HDD bin ich bei Ladezeiten weit hinter einer Einsteiger-SSD, und das merklich

Mit meinem 300€-Läppi mit SSD zersäg ich in puncto Reaktionszeit/Ladezeiten 2000€-Geräte mit HDD


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten TLC nicht zuverlässig sein?



Es "könnte" sein, dass die Samsung 840 Basic-Serie nicht ganz sooo zuverlässig/haltbar wie MLC-SSDs ist (habe mir aber trotzdem eine gekauft).
Eine Zelle wird ja in 3 Ebenen anstatt nur mit 2 beschrieben, was bei Consumer-SSDs ein Novum ist.

Es werden also weniger Flashzellen benötigt, um auf eine gewisse Kapazität zu kommen, aber jede einzelne Zelle wird häufiger beschrieben.


----------



## Systemcrash (10. Mai 2013)

Die Anzahl der Schreibzyklen von TLC-NANDs ist in der Tat niedriger als bei den derzeitigen MLC

Die Frage ist, ob der User an diese Grenzen kommt. Und ob man die Lebensdauer der NANDs als Kriterium sieht oder ein Ausfall durch andere Bauteile, z.B. Controller wahrscheinlicher ist.

Bei gleicher Speed/Preis würde ich trotzdem MLC bevorzugen


----------



## Naennon (12. Juni 2013)

wieso ständig das Blendwerk Sandforce ganz vorn dabei ist versteh ich nicht


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Juni 2013)

Warum? Eine SSD mit SF-Controller und schnellen NAND rockt durchaus und hat dazu Vorteile bei komprimierbaren Daten. Es stimmt zwar das die Konkurrenz mit guten NAND in Kombination mit Marvell, LAMD und Samsung in der Gesamtleistung Vorteile hat, aber den Unterschied werden nur wenige bzw. keiner merken

Hab selbst welche mit SF-Controller und bisher damit auf keinen Fall mehr Probleme als mit anderen SSDs


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Juli 2013)

Naennon schrieb:


> wieso ständig das Blendwerk Sandforce ganz vorn dabei ist versteh ich nicht


 „Ständig“ ist ja wohl ein bißchen übertrieben.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juli 2013)

Kommt vielleicht wieder bei der nächsten Controller-Generation


----------



## Allwisser (4. Juli 2013)

in 2 jahren werden sata ssd von pcie ssd abgelöst werden.

gleichzeitig wird mit dem wegfall der notwendigkeit optischer laufwerke 
der sata standard ganz aussterben.

dadurch werden tower wesentlich schmaler gebaut werden können, da der gesamte vordere
bereich wegfällt.

die anzahl der pcie steckplätze nimmt zu.

graffikkarten werden im neuen standard und zwar hochkant eingebaut.

pcs werden leiser kühler smarter.

das ist die zukunft. nur mal so für euch als kleinen ausblick.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Juli 2013)

Das bezweifle ich doch mal sehr, dass dies in naher Zukunft so kommen wird, allein schon die Tatsache, wenn man mehrere Festplatten benötigt macht das doch etwas problematisch...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Juli 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> in 2 jahren werden sata ssd von pcie ssd abgelöst werden.
> 
> gleichzeitig wird mit dem wegfall der notwendigkeit optischer laufwerke
> der sata standard ganz aussterben.
> ...





Achja? ... is das so?
... oder plagen dich allwissende Visionen? 

Oder erzähl doch einfach mal, woher du diese Informationen hast. Denn so ein paar hingeknallte Sätze, sind nicht mal nen "kleiner Ausblick", sondern eher reine Spekulation und eher Unglaubwürdig ....


----------



## Allwisser (4. Juli 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich doch mal sehr, dass dies in naher Zukunft so kommen wird, allein schon die Tatsache, wenn man mehrere Festplatten benötigt macht das doch etwas problematisch...


 
  deswegen nimmt die anzahl der pcie steckplätze ja zu. habe ich doch geschrieben.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Juli 2013)

Vergiß es, das wird in den nächsten Jahren garantiert nicht passieren. Eher nimmt die Anzahl der SATA-Anschlüsse zu

Aber eine solche Diskussion gehört hier nicht her, eher in die Plauderecke


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Juli 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> deswegen nimmt die anzahl der pcie steckplätze ja zu. habe ich doch geschrieben.


 
Ja und dann hat man ein mega hohes Gehäuse, weil das Mainbord viel länger werden muss  Eine wahnsinnig tolle Idee...


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Vergiß es, das wird in den nächsten Jahren garantiert nicht passieren. Eher nimmt die Anzahl der SATA-Anschlüsse zu



Wäre nicht schlecht..


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Juli 2013)

AMD hats schon gemacht, siehe 8x Sata3 bei A85X-Boards

Und Luxusboards haben meist zusätzliche SATA-Chips drauf, ich kann bisher keine gegenteilige Entwicklung sehen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juli 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> in 2 jahren werden sata ssd von pcie ssd abgelöst werden.


 Das ist eine gewagte These deinerseits, zumindest möglich ist alles, aber wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
Solange es Sata gibt, wird es die breite Masse der Leute auch auf Sata bleiben.
Wenn man deine Aussage aus Sicht von HighEnd Hardware sieht, hast du sicher recht, keine frage.
Aber man muss sich nur die Gruppe ansehen die in den letzten Jahren PCIe SSDs gekauft hat, die eine sehr kleine Käuferschaft ist, ich bezweifle das innerhalb nur Zwei Jahren der Anteil der HighEnd Nutzer so drastisch steigen wird wie du es Prophezeist.


> der sata standard ganz aussterben.


Sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn dann würde es ja schon auf einen LowEnd Board Platzmangel auf dem Board geben, da reden wir nicht mal von den kleinen Mainboards mit nur einen PCIe Slot.
Die HDD Nutzer, die nebenbei noch immer die Kolossale Mehrheit im Datenträgermarkt darstellt, hätte glaube ich was dagegen.


> die anzahl der pcie steckplätze nimmt zu.


 Glaubst du wirklich das in Zukunft die Mainboards und Gehäuse höher werden, das bezweifle ich doch stark.


----------



## Allwisser (5. Juli 2013)

aha, und ich soll dann meine 4k filme durch den flaschenhals sata3 durchschleifen????  die motherboards werden nicht größer.  durch die mit intel eingeführten festverlöteten chip und die wanderung der spannungsregler direkt in die cpu wird ziemlich viel platz auf dem mobo frei.  dort wo jetzt überlicherweise die sata anschlüsse sitzen, können wunderbar weitere pcie plätze verbaut werden.  da bedarf es dann auch keiner satasteuerchips mehr.


----------



## Hideout (5. Juli 2013)

Nein, aber durch SATA 4 vielleicht 
Oder weißt du etwa auch das sich in der Hinsicht gar nichts entwickeln wird?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juli 2013)

Treffen wir uns doch in Zwei Jahren genau hier wieder, und halten ein Treffen der "Anonymen Sata Anhänger" ab 


> und ich soll dann meine 4k filme durch den flaschenhals sata3 durchschleifen?


 Bis man 4k Filme für die breite Masse herunterladen kann, gibt es schon Sata5


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juli 2013)

Weiß irgend jemand, warum sich die Auslieferung hiervon immer mehr Verzögert ?

https://geizhals.at/de/crucial-m500-ssd-960gb-ct960m500ssd1-a889884.html


----------



## Systemcrash (5. Juli 2013)

4K-Filme brauchen mehr als 600MB/s ?

Beende bitte diese unsinnige Diskussion und schreib in der Plauderecke deine unrealistischen Vermutungen


----------



## Research (14. August 2013)

Wäre es möglich die TBW in die Wertungen mit einzubeziehen bzw. zu nennen?

40GB pro Tag sind nicht viel. Da bieten Andere mehr. Ne Samsung/Curical...?


----------



## mumaker (14. August 2013)

kranke verarsche, 1/4 TB = 230€
und 1TB = 530€ wer das nicht checkt, soll mal ausn balkon springen.


----------



## eRaTitan (14. August 2013)

Ich werde mir bald eine Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB Gönnen


----------



## Icedaft (14. August 2013)

mumaker schrieb:


> kranke verarsche, 1/4 TB = 230€
> und 1TB = 530€ wer das nicht checkt, soll mal ausn balkon springen.



Woher hast Du die Preise und für welche SSDs sollen diese sein?


----------



## Research (14. August 2013)

Zumal da noch nicht die restlichen Leistungsdaten verglichen werden.


----------



## Icedaft (14. August 2013)

Mit ein bischen Mühe hätte das auch so aussehen können...

1/4 TB Samsung 840 evo SSD: 
lesen: 540MB/s • schreiben: 520MB/s 
https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-250gb-mz-7te250bw-a977940.html

147,89€

1 TB Samsung 840 evo SSD:
lesen: 540MB/s • schreiben: 520MB/s 

https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-1tb-mz-7te1t0bw-a977944.html

509,39€

Beide SSDs sind auf Platz 14 und Platz 3 in der Rangliste, was das Preis-/Gigabyteverhältnis betrifft.


----------



## Lichterflug (8. September 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> 1/4 TB Samsung 840 evo SSD:
> lesen: 540MB/s • schreiben: 520MB/s
> https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-250gb-mz-7te250bw-a977940.html
> 
> ...



Und wenn man sich nun anschaut, was Samsung mit seiner Rapid-Software/ -Technologie schafft... In meinem Samsung Laptop werkelt eine Evo-250 GB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zu Release rund 150€ bezahlt und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Systemstart in 11 Sekunden nachdem ich aufs Knöpfchen gedrückt habe.


----------



## woti88 (22. September 2013)

Ich gönn mir die 840er pro,wegen der 5 Jahren Garantie


----------



## Icedaft (26. September 2013)

Hier ist dringend mal ein Update für die Top5 fällig. Die 840er Evo schiebt doch wohl vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis an allen vorbei (von den Leistungswerten mal abgesehen...).


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (26. September 2013)

Wir können SSDs nur so weit empfehlen, wie wir sie auch getestet haben. Von der Evo-Serie hatten wir bisher nur das 1-TByte-Modell im Test, seitdem gab es keinen SSD-Test mehr. Die kleineren Modelle liefern wir in der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe 12/2013 nach. Da werden dann auch die Empfehlungen hier angepasst werden.


----------



## John-800 (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn es nach mir ginge, könnten auch die 120Gb Modele aussterben. hab gerade 4 Spiele drauf und es sind bereits 90GB belegt.


----------



## ich111 (7. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr auch eine kleinere m500 im Test?
Den P\L Kracher schlechthin


----------



## ragainst (7. Januar 2014)

Huhu Fachmenschen

Ich lese hier still mit und habe oft Benches gesehen, die fern von meinen sind. Könnt ihr kurz über mein png ein Auge werfen und mir sagen, ob die Daten realitätsnah sind. resp. optimierbar wären.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2014)

Hast Du die SSD auch an einen SATA 3 Port (6GB/s) angeschlossen?

Welches BS verwendest Du?


----------



## ragainst (7. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Hast Du die SSD auch an einen SATA 3 Port (6GB/s) angeschlossen?
> 
> Welches BS verwendest Du?


 
Eigentlich bin ich mir sicher, ich habe die an einem der 2 sata 6 angeschlossen. Ich nutze w8.1

Wären die Geschwindigkeiten realistisch für sata 3 ?

edit: ich frag mich grad ob ich das bei AIDA64 auslesen kann


----------



## ich111 (7. Januar 2014)

Vorsicht, wenn Sata nach den GB/s benennst solltest du das auch erwähnen, das führt leicht zu Missverständnissen.

Die Werte erscheinen mir sehr niedrig. Hast du den Benchmark auf deiner SSD ausgeführt oder liegt der auf der HDD?


----------



## ragainst (7. Januar 2014)

eben das wundert mich auch. der Benchmark liegt auf der systemplatte, also ssd......auf dem desktop

wenn ich das auf eine hdd schiebe habe ich die gleichen +/- resultate


----------



## ich111 (7. Januar 2014)

Hast du den richtigen Sata Port? Also den vom Chipsatz und nicht den von nem Zusatzcontroller?


----------



## ragainst (7. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Hast du den richtigen Sata Port? Also den vom Chipsatz und nicht den von nem Zusatzcontroller?


 
Also beim Z87 hat es 2 Sata6 und der Rest ist Sata3, ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser am Sata6 hängt. Ich kann im Moment nicht PC öffnen, da ich im Büro bin, jedoch mit remote. Ich habe in AIDA64 eine Reiter für diese Info gesucht..hm gibt es Möglichkeiten das via Fernwartung zu checken?


----------



## ragainst (7. Januar 2014)

Hab da noch was gefunden..sieht wohl aus, dass er am sata3 ist? oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## CGJung (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo, habe eine Intel 530 180gb als Systemplatte bestellt, jedoch soll der Controller ja nicht der Hit sein. Da ich sowieso etwas tauschen muss, könnte ich auch die SSD zurück schicken.

Merke ich im Alltag den Unterschied bzgl. Zugriffszeiten und Co, oder soll ich Sie behalten?


----------



## ich111 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die zurückschicken, für den gleichen Preis kriegst du mehr Speicherplatz: Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du natürlich die 5 Jahre Garantie haben willst, dann kannst du die behalten, schlecht ist sie sicherlich nicht


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2014)

Wobei dann bei selbst bei der 840 Pro das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis noch besser ist als das der Intel (auch 5 Jahre Garantie, mehr Speicher, schneller).

https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-pro-series-256gb-mz-7pd256bw-a841490.html


----------



## CGJung (14. Januar 2014)

Welche würdet ihr dann empfehlen, Preis bis ca 150€ Kapazität min. 160gb?!


----------



## ich111 (14. Januar 2014)

Die Crucial m500, Samsung 840 Evo

Ach ja und lass dich nicht von den sequentiellen Werten Blenden, die sind total uninteressant, weil da sehr große Dateien von SSD oder RAM zu SSD kopiert werden müssen und das ist in der Praxis eigentlich nie der Fall


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2014)

Die genannte Crucial (bestes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) oder eben die Samsung 840 Evo https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-250gb-mz-7te250bw-a977940.html


----------



## ich111 (14. Januar 2014)

Und langlebigeren Flash hat die m500 auch noch


----------



## Juanfang (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



Bennz schrieb:


> 256gb Samsung SSD 830er




habe ich auch super produkt


----------



## CGJung (14. Januar 2014)

Alles Klar, Danke!

Bestelle dann die 250GB Samsung Evo.


----------



## Shmendrick (13. März 2014)

Holle heute meine m500 480 gig von der Post ab,die wird dann meine 300er Velociraptor in den Wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken

Bzw werde sie in treue Hände weitergeben


----------



## Jolly91 (13. März 2014)

Ich muss echt sagen die SSD´s werden immer billiger. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das so weiter geht. Wen ich bedenke das mich meine 256gb Samsung SSD 830 Series im Feb. 2012 noch stolze 300€ gekostet hat, bekommt man jetzt dafür schon über 500gb.

Aber die nächste SSD kommt im Tb Format.


----------



## Eikest (13. März 2014)

Mal so ne Frage so. Hab jetz nicht alle durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht ob sie schon gestellt wurde. Aber ist die Preissenkung, die momentan geschehen ist nur kurzweillig oder pendelt der Preis sich jetz dauerhaft so ein. 
Ich bin mir bewusst ihr habt keine Kugeln wo ihr in die Zukunft schauen könnt. Aber kann ja auch ein anderer Grund geben warum sie gerade im Preis gesunken sind. Dankeschön!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. März 2014)

Gutes Video 
Sehr gut für den geneigten faulen Lese 

Kann man die Plextor M6e wie eine Normale SSD behandeln, also wird sie sofort bei der Windows Installation erkannt, verlängert sich wie bei den anderen PCIe SSD's auch der Startvorgang ?


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

Jetzt macht mal bitte den Erklärbär warum Ihr die hier Plextor M5 Pro 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PX-512M5P) auf Platz 1 in der 500GB-Klasse seht?!

Da bin ich aber sehr auf die Argumente gegenüber der hier gespannt... Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (13. März 2014)

Eikest schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage so. Hab jetz nicht alle durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht ob sie schon gestellt wurde. Aber ist die Preissenkung, die momentan geschehen ist nur kurzweillig oder pendelt der Preis sich jetz dauerhaft so ein.
> Ich bin mir bewusst ihr habt keine Kugeln wo ihr in die Zukunft schauen könnt. Aber kann ja auch ein anderer Grund geben warum sie gerade im Preis gesunken sind. Dankeschön!



Ich darf noch nichts Genaues dazu sagen, aber du darfst davon ausgehen, dass die SSDs zukünftig wohl nicht mehr teurer werden.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mal bitte den Erklärbär warum Ihr die hier Plextor M5 Pro 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PX-512M5P) auf Platz 1 in der 500GB-Klasse seht?!
> 
> Da bin ich aber sehr auf die Argumente gegenüber der hier gespannt... Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ganz einfach: Sie ist die leistungsfähigere SSD:
M500 480 GB vs. M5 Pro 512 GB
85k vs. 87k IOPS
539 vs 552 MB/s Lesen (Atto)
445 vs. 474MB/s Schreiben (Atto)
502 vs. 502 MB/s Lesen (AS-SSD)
425 vs. 448 MB/s Schreiben (AS-SSD)
3  vs. 5 Jahre Garantie
480 vs. 512 GByte Speicher

Dazu bietet sie noch einen leicht geringeren Stromverbrauch und reichhaltigere Ausstattung. Die M500 liegt beim Preis vorne. Der fließt aber selbstverständlich nicht in die Bewertung mit ein. Will sagen: Die Plextor ist das bessere Laufwerk. Die M500 das günstigere.


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

Von den technischen Werten gebe ich Dir da recht, von den in der Praxis tatsächlich spürbaren Unterschieden her ist aber nirgends ein Unterschied spürbar - welche von beiden in einem PC verbaut ist, wird niemand wirklich im Alltag bemerken.

Das einzige, was man als Argument für die M5 Pro anführen könnte, wären die 5 Jahre Garantie, ob die 143€ wert sind - das muß jeder für sich entscheiden.

In der Preisregion wäre mit 55€ Aufpreis zur M5 schon wieder die Samsung 840 mit 1TB und den nochmals besseren Leistungswerten die bessere Alternative.


Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE1T0BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## black977 (13. März 2014)

Crucial 240GB M500

Nur noch ein paar € nach unten und ich kauf mir auch endlich eine 

Mein Traum: 70€ inkl.! als stabieler Preis


----------



## user42 (13. März 2014)

OCZ?  ähm nein danke.


----------



## Amok1968 (13. März 2014)

Also die Samsung 840 EVO ist eine sehr gute SSD,wenn man dann noch den Rapid Mode an hat geht die mega ab.


----------



## HolySteel (13. März 2014)

bei dem Bild hatte ich auf einen extra mSATA-Test gehofft


----------



## Jolly91 (13. März 2014)

Eigentlich wäre es ja Schwachsinn eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256gb an ein ASUS P5Q-E mit SATA II zu hängen. Die Samsung 840 EVO eine bessere Performance im 4K Bereich bietet, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Und da limitiert SATA II keineswegs.

Die Crucial M5 240gb werde ich nicht nehmen, dafür bietet die EVO bessere Leistung im 4K Bereich und die Zugriffszeiten sind auch leicht besser. Und über 300mb/s ist sowieso nicht machbar. Nehmen tun sich die beiden nichts, selbst bei der Garantie geben beide Hersteller 3 Jahre.


----------



## DjangOC (13. März 2014)

Nur mal aus Interesse, welche SSD mit 1nem Terabyte oder in dieser Klasse 960GB bis 1024GB sind aktuell die besten und für Raid Lev 0 mit mehr als 4 Stück geeignet?


----------



## TechBone (13. März 2014)

Ich hätte gerne mal gewusst wie die Musik aus dem zweiten Video Heißt


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Interesse, welche SSD mit 1nem Terabyte oder in dieser Klasse 960GB bis 1024GB sind aktuell die besten und für Raid Lev 0 mit mehr als 4 Stück geeignet?


 
RAID 0 mit SSDs ist sinnfrei und bietet keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2014)

Amok1968 schrieb:


> Also die Samsung 840 EVO ist eine sehr gute SSD,wenn man dann noch den Rapid Mode an hat geht die mega ab.



Das sind völlig realitätsfremde Werte, die im Prinzip nur die Leistung des RAM und nicht die der SSD wiederspiegeln.

Erstens kann der 4K-64Trhd Wert niemals höher sein als der sequentielle Wert (Latenzen des Controllers) und zweitens kann eine SSD nicht das SATA3-Limit von ~600 MB/s sprengen 

Der Rapid Mode ist also nur ein billiger Marketing-Trick, ich hatte das hier mal näher ausgeführt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...es-gaming-pcs-fuer-1000-a-10.html#post6101795


----------



## Amok1968 (14. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Das sind völlig realitätsfremde Werte, die im Prinzip nur die Leistung des RAM und nicht die der SSD wiederspiegeln.
> [/URL]


 

Das sind noch nicht mal hohe Werte,da muß dir mal auf dieser Seite die Werte angucken.


https://forum.mindfactory.de/t78063-review-samsung-840-evo-250gb.html


----------



## Scholdarr (14. März 2014)

Also gute 250GB SSDs sind auch hin und wieder schon für um die 110€ zu haben, während gute 120GB Modelle sogar schon für 60€ zu haben sind.


----------



## Softy (14. März 2014)

Amok1968 schrieb:


> Das sind noch nicht mal hohe Werte,da muß dir mal auf dieser Seite die Werte angucken.
> 
> 
> https://forum.mindfactory.de/t78063-review-samsung-840-evo-250gb.html



Es wird immer realistischer   Also, was die Leistung des RAM angeht, meine ich  Wer diesen Werten glaubt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Oder hat einfach keine Ahnung von SSD's.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also gute 250GB SSDs sind auch hin und wieder schon für um die 110€ zu haben, während gute 120GB Modelle sogar schon für 60€ zu haben sind.



Du bist nicht mehr auf dem Stand, öfter mal bei Geizhals.at/de reinschauen.... 

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 120GB, Formfaktor: 2.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s, Geschwindigkeit Lesen: ab 500MB/s, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 250MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Novoline (14. März 2014)

Wollte mir jetzt auch mal ne SSD gönnen weiß aber nicht genau welche.
Erst wollt ich die Samsung Evo 120GB holen, aber da ich von dem TurboWrite nicht so überzeugt war (die Schreibrate bricht nach 3GB von 450MB/s auf 140MB/s ein) dachte ich mir, ich kann auch die billigere Crucial M500 nehmen. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob die 120GB oder die 240GB Variante, die Schreibrate ist bei der 240GB fast doppelt so schnell aber sonst ist die doch fast gleich oder?
Results: 128 KB Sequential Reads - SSD Deathmatch: Crucial's M500 Vs. Samsung's 840 EVO

Meint ihr es lohnen sich die 35€ mehr? Die 120GB würden mir reichen da eigentlich nur Windows und Programme drauf soll.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2014)

Die 120er sind mittlerweile vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis schlechter als die 240er. Da Spiele wie BF4 auch mal 70GB verschlingen, rate ich auf jeden Fall die 240er Version der M500 zu nehmen.

Die unterschiedlichen Lese-/Schreibwerte bemerkt man im Alltagsbetrieb nicht.

Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Novoline (14. März 2014)

Spiele sollen ja eigentlich auf die HDD.
Aber stimmt, bei 0,50€ pro GB gegenüber 0,40€ pro GB würde die 240GB Variante wohl mehr Sinn machen.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## HarryD (13. April 2014)

Novoline schrieb:


> Spiele sollen ja eigentlich auf die HDD.
> Aber stimmt, bei 0,50€ pro GB gegenüber 0,40€ pro GB würde die 240GB Variante wohl mehr Sinn machen.
> 
> Danke für die Antwort


 
So ein Unsinn. Mal Battlefield 3 (4 wirds nicht anders sein) von ner HDD gestartet und dann mal von ner SSD? Bei ner SSD ist man innerhalb weniger Sekunden auf dem Server, mit der HDD dauert es gefühlt Minuten.

Das wäre ja, als würde ich einen Ferrari haben um dann nur mit angezogener Handbremse im dritten Gang fahren, an dem ein Wohnwagen dranhängt.


----------



## tommywhite84 (23. April 2014)

Eine SSD ist ja echt klasse. Muss man ja sagen. Aber ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage. Wie kann es sein das im Benchmark Test einige SSDs die Werte des Herstellers nicht erreichen? Und ich meine jetzt nicht nur meine Festplatte. Als Beispiel SSD Test - SSD-Festplatte-24.de da sind die Tests mit Hilfe des Tool AS SSD Benchmark gemacht worden aber einige Werte weichen vom Hersteller ab. Liegt das am Tool oder schummeln einige Hersteller?

Ansonsten echt guter Artikel. Ich für meinen Teil bin wegen BF3 auf eine SSD umgestiegen. Gefühlt läuft das Spiel einfach flüssiger. BF4 passt momentan noch nicht mit drauf, aber in den nächsten Tag wird wohl eine neue SSD ins Haus flattern.

Mfg Tommy


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. April 2014)

Wenn mein Wissensstand nicht veraltet ist, dann "schummeln" die Hersteller so gesehen, weil sie mit ATTO testen, welches schöne hohe Benchmarkwerte ausspuckt, da nur Nullen berechnet werden müssen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

tommywhite84 schrieb:


> Eine SSD ist ja echt klasse. Muss man ja sagen. Aber ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage. Wie kann es sein das im Benchmark Test einige SSDs die Werte des Herstellers nicht erreichen? Und ich meine jetzt nicht nur meine Festplatte. Als Beispiel SSD Test - SSD-Festplatte-24.de da sind die Tests mit Hilfe des Tool AS SSD Benchmark gemacht worden aber einige Werte weichen vom Hersteller ab. Liegt das am Tool oder schummeln einige Hersteller?
> 
> Ansonsten echt guter Artikel. Ich für meinen Teil bin wegen BF3 auf eine SSD umgestiegen. Gefühlt läuft das Spiel einfach flüssiger. BF4 passt momentan noch nicht mit drauf, aber in den nächsten Tag wird wohl eine neue SSD ins Haus flattern.
> 
> Mfg Tommy



Such Dir eine seriöse Seite wenn Du Testergebnisse oder Infos suchst: PC-Experience Flashspeicher und SSDs : | SSD FAQs, Firmwares, Artikel, Reviews , wichtige Tools und sonstige Links


----------



## tommywhite84 (23. April 2014)

Ja die Seite war eher ein Beispiel da die Werte in einem Diagramm abgebildet sind. ^^ Ich mag halt Diagramme. Icedaft das die Werte manchmal nicht stimmen hat ja nichts mit der Seite zu tun. Das ist ja nunmal Fakt oder geht es dir da anders?
Colonel Faulkner wie meinst du das? Errechnet ATTO nur einen Wert? Ich dachte immer die schieben eine Datenpaket hin und her und messen die Zeit. Naja gut irgendwie so halt.


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

Das sind alles Max.-Werte, die mit der Realität wenig gemein haben und im Alltag übehaupt keine Rolle spielen - sofern man nicht mit riesen Dateien zwischen mehreren SSDs hin- und herjongliert.


----------



## tommywhite84 (23. April 2014)

Naja ich findet es aber dennoch etwas bescheiden wenn ich mir eine Festplatte kaufe der Hersteller mir spitzen Werte verspricht aber am Ende nur ein Bruchteil erreicht werden kann. Auch wenn man diese Werte vielleicht nie erreichen könnte mit seinem Pc, dennoch suche ich danach meine SSD aus.


----------



## Kel (23. April 2014)

tommywhite84 schrieb:


> Naja ich findet es aber dennoch etwas bescheiden wenn ich mir eine Festplatte kaufe der Hersteller mir spitzen Werte verspricht aber am Ende nur ein Bruchteil erreicht werden kann.


Die Werte werden doch erreicht, in genau diesem Szenario mit genau diesen Daten.
Hat schon seine Gründe, dass man nicht nur den seriellen Zugriff testet ....... oder man beim Spritverbrauch nicht unbedingt auf die Autohersteller hören sollte, (Autohersteller verfälschen Spritverbrauch: Das sind die miesen Tricks der Autobauer - Spritverbrauch: Die miesen Tricks der Autobauer - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten).

Testszenario != reale Nutzung.
Wenn dir das zu hoch ist dann greif zu der SSD mit den hübschesten Zahlen .


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

Theorie.

Praxis.


----------



## valandil (2. Juni 2014)

Kel schrieb:


> Die Werte werden doch erreicht, in genau diesem Szenario mit genau diesen Daten.
> Hat schon seine Gründe, dass man nicht nur den seriellen Zugriff testet ....... oder man beim Spritverbrauch nicht unbedingt auf die Autohersteller hören sollte, (Autohersteller verfälschen Spritverbrauch: Das sind die miesen Tricks der Autobauer - Spritverbrauch: Die miesen Tricks der Autobauer - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten).
> 
> Testszenario != reale Nutzung.
> Wenn dir das zu hoch ist dann greif zu der SSD mit den hübschesten Zahlen .


 
Ehhh.. die Autohersteller müssen mit dem NEFZ testen, welcher dann "vergleichbare" Werte erreicht, nicht realitätsnahe. Kein Hersteller kann erahnen wie jeder mögliche Kundentyp fährt. 

SSD Hersteller kopieren einerseits große Dateien für Schreib-/Leserate, und viele kleine für die sequenziellen Tests. Für mich durchaus realistische Szenarien. 
Natürlich braucht kein User 500MB/s konstant an der Festplatte, jedoch bleibt bei höherer Bandbreite mehr Luft für parallele Zugriffe, und eine hohe sequenzielle Rate beschleunigt den OS-Start, Programme starten, etc. 
Meine neue 840 Evo ist verglichen mit der "alten" 830 bei gleicher Kapazität deutlich flotter unterwegs, was zwischen SSDs zwar marginal ist, aber man trotzdem spüren kann.


----------



## micha2 (2. Juni 2014)

ich spüre von meiner neuen 500GB EVO keinen unterschied zur alten 256GB C300


----------



## Icedaft (2. Juni 2014)

Wie denn auch?! Wenn Du nicht jeden Tag riesige Dateien von SSD zu SSD schiebst, ist die Reaktionszeit der limitierende Faktor und der bewegt sich bei allen SSDs im Millisekundenbereich.


----------



## micha2 (2. Juni 2014)

richtig.


----------



## matt.berger (2. Juni 2014)

Die samsung840 pro kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Hatte früher eine OCZ die aber nach 2einhalb Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Juni 2014)

Die Pro lohnt sich für den Normaluser nicht.
Die M550 oder die M500 leisten das Gleiche und sind 40 respektive 70€ günstiger.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Juni 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> [...]
> Die M550 oder die M500 leisten das Gleiche
> [...]


 Nö, ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Juni 2014)

Im Alltagsbetrieb wirst Du ohne Benchmarks nicht feststellen können, welche SSD verbaut ist (840Pro/M500/M550) - besser so?! 

Ob die 840Pro den Aufpreis für die jeweils 10k (lesen/schreiben) bei den IOPS gegenüber der M550 rechtfertigt, lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein, einzig die 2Jahre längere Garantiezeit wäre noch ein Argument.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Juni 2014)

"Gefühlt" bei einem Otto-Normal Nutzer hast du recht, aber jener der intensivere Programme oder höhere Lese/Schreib-Leistungen in Anspruch nimmt nicht.
Ich habe mich bei meinem Hauptsystem aktiv für eine 840 PRO entschieden, primär weil Samsung in der Vergangenheit eine geradezu minimalistische bzw kaum relevante Ausfallquote hatte/hat, manchen ist dies auch sehr wichtig als einige wenige €uro zu sparen.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

Hab mir gestern meine erste SSD gekauft, die Crucial MX100 mit 256GB


----------



## micha2 (7. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6492879 schrieb:
			
		

> "Gefühlt" bei einem Otto-Normal Nutzer hast du recht, aber jener der intensivere Programme oder höhere Lese/Schreib-Leistungen in Anspruch nimmt nicht.
> Ich habe mich bei meinem Hauptsystem aktiv für eine 840 PRO entschieden, primär weil Samsung in der Vergangenheit eine geradezu minimalistische bzw kaum relevante Ausfallquote hatte/hat, manchen ist dies auch sehr wichtig als einige wenige €uro zu sparen.


 deswegen der sinnvolle rat zur M500 bzw. M550. 
ich hoffe du hast dir gleich 2 840pro gekauft. ansonsten verpufft auch noch der glitzekleine vorteil der pro-version.


----------



## Satirist (3. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Angesichts meiner hoffnungslos zugemüllten Systemplatte habe ich eben entschieden, dass es wirklich mal Zeit wird, mir eine SSD zuzulegen.
Die Samsung 840 EVO scheint ja preis-leistungsmäßig ja echt fair zu sein. Allerdings habe ich gesehen dass die 250GB Platte in der "desktop" Version über 130€ kostet, im Vergleich zu gut 105€ in der Basis-Version. 
Hab ich etwas missverstanden bei den beiden Versionen, oder verlangt Samsung hier tatsächlich 25€ Aufpreis für ein billiges SATA Kabel und eine 3,5" Schale zum einbauen? Sofern die beiden Teile nicht in massivgoldener Ausführung kommen, find ich den Preis arg teuer (zumal ich eh nen halbes Dutzend alte SATA Kabel rumliegen hab)
Kann ich da stattdessen auch eine noname-Schale für 5€ zum Einbau nehmen, oder passt die Samsung SSD da evtl nicht rein?

Achja, ist es derzeit überhaupt ein guter Zeitpunkt mir die SSD zu kaufen, oder ist in nächster Zeit womöglich ein Preisverfall zu erwarten (aufgrund neuer Produktgeneration, Ausverkauf, besondere Planetenkonstellation o.Ä.)?


----------



## micha2 (4. August 2014)

hol dir die crucial MX100. die kostet ab ca. 85€ und leistet das gleiche was die samsung leistet.


----------



## donma08 (4. August 2014)

Mal abgesehen von dem -besseren- Tip über mir: Die Desktop Variante kannste dir sparen. Ist eher für Leute die sofort alles komplett haben wollen bzw. die nichts vorher zu Hand hatten. Jede Schale passt, sofern dein Gehäuse nicht eh SSD-Plätze hat und jedes 6GB/s ist auch ausreichend


----------



## ich111 (4. August 2014)

Die Evo ist ein kostensparprodukt zum Premiumpreis. Billigster TLC Nand, eigentlich auch nicht günstiger weil identisch mit SLC und MLC aber man braucht deutlich weniger weil man mehr Infos in eine Zelle quetscht. Das die Zelle dann deutlich kürzer nutzbar ist bzw. auf MLC umgescaltet werden muss (deutlich geringere Kapazität) verschweigt Samsung. Auch die Arbeitsbedingungen sind trotz des Premium beschissen: Arbeiter werden verbotenen Chemikalien ausgestzt, dazu mangelhafter Arbeitsschutz.

Die Crucial M500/MX100 hat MLC Nand, der deutlich länger genutzt werden kann. Crucial ist nach den nicht sehr reprästentativen Rücklaufquoten die in Foren kursieren auch sehr zuverlässig zudem wurde Micron (Crucial ist die Consumer Sparte von Micron) von Intel als Partner gewählt und die werden sicherlich den mit sehr viel Know How nehmen.
Die Statistiken von Hardware.fr stammen nämlich von einem Großhändler und der kriegt Defekte nur mit, wenn der Kunde das über den Shop und dieser das über den Großhändler abwickelt. Der Kunde wird aber eher Hersteller gehen, weil da alles schneller abläuft


----------



## Satirist (4. August 2014)

Oha, so ein Fazit hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, nachdem die EVO so gelobt wurde.

Aber ist die Evo nicht eher mit der M550 zu vergleichen? Weil in den Benchmarks kommt die Evo ja doch deutlich besser weg. Gut, Testergebnisse wie sequential read/write sind für die Praxis wahrscheinlich eh uninteressant. Aber zumindest random read/write müsste doch relevant sein und da schneidet die Evo in den Tests gut 50% besser ab.


----------



## Icedaft (4. August 2014)

Die M550 spielt in der Liga der Samsung 840/850 Pro, die Evo ist vergleichbar mit der MX100/M500.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. August 2014)

Satirist schrieb:


> Aber ist die Evo nicht eher mit der M550 zu vergleichen? Weil in den Benchmarks kommt die Evo ja doch deutlich besser weg. Gut, Testergebnisse wie sequential read/write sind für die Praxis wahrscheinlich eh uninteressant. Aber zumindest random read/write müsste doch relevant sein und da schneidet die Evo in den Tests gut 50% besser ab.


 

Die Evo liegt öfter mal hinter der MX100, speziell bei Kopiertests.

Crucial MX100 SSD im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Crucial MX100 mit 512 GB und 256 GB im Test: Die Ablöse der M500 ist da
AnandTech | Crucial MX100 (256GB & 512GB) Review


----------



## Killermarkus81 (7. August 2014)

Satirist schrieb:


> Oha, so ein Fazit hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, nachdem die EVO so gelobt wurde.
> 
> Aber ist die Evo nicht eher mit der M550 zu vergleichen? Weil in den Benchmarks kommt die Evo ja doch deutlich besser weg. Gut, Testergebnisse wie sequential read/write sind für die Praxis wahrscheinlich eh uninteressant. Aber zumindest random read/write müsste doch relevant sein und da schneidet die Evo in den Tests gut 50% besser ab.



Ich habe beide - in der Praxis ist überhaupt kein Unterschied feststellbar - Cruical ist absolut empfehlenswert - ich habe meine erste von insgesamt 5 Stück verbauten immer noch im Dauereinsatz - alle laufen ohne Murren...


----------



## Chagall1985 (2. September 2014)

Ist doch alles kalter Kaffee!
Ich kaufe mir jetzt bestimmt keine SSD 2,5 und keine M2 SSD mit unter 800 MB/s

Die XP941 von Samsung ist über ein Jahr  alt.

Die SM951 und SM 953 steht in den Startlöchern.

Dann sind Übertragungen von 2000 MB/s in greifbarer Nähe ohne die negativen Raid Effekte.

Und bootfähig bekommt man die auch z.b. im Asrock oder den neuen 2011-3 Mainboards.

Ich frage mich echt worauf die Anbieter hier warten uns endlich vernünftige M2 SSD anzubieten......
Ist doch ein Witz das die meisten Consumer SSD M2 sich an die 550 MB/s Grenze von Sata 3 halten.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## CorAngar88 (17. September 2014)

Hey, ich hab da mal ne Frage kann ich mit meiner Plextor M6e Series SSD, PCIe M.2 Typ 2280 - 128 GB, Win 8.1 64 Bit installieren oder eher nicht bin mir nicht ganz sicher, nicht das ich beim nächsten hochfahren vom Rechner einen schwarzen Bildschirm hab.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2014)

Sofern sie als bootfähig gekennzeichnet ist - warum nicht?


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. September 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Leistungsabfall aus nach 2 Jahren bei einer 850 Pro? Wäre ein deutlich spürbarer Unterschied zu einem neuen Modell ein Reklamierungsgrund?

Mir ist es wichtig eine SSD mit rundum guter Leistung auf mehrere Jahre zu bekommen. Ist man bei der SSD dann gut beraten? Für mich würde sich dann nur noch die Frage stellen, ob 256GB völlig ausreichen oder ob eine 512GB-Variante langfristig interessanter ist!


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2014)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Leistungsabfall aus nach 2 Jahren bei einer 850 Pro? Wäre ein deutlich spürbarer Unterschied zu einem neuen Modell ein Reklamierungsgrund?
> 
> Mir ist es wichtig eine SSD mit rundum guter Leistung auf mehrere Jahre zu bekommen. Ist man bei der SSD dann gut beraten? Für mich würde sich dann nur noch die Frage stellen, ob 256GB völlig ausreichen oder ob eine 512GB-Variante langfristig interessanter ist!



Nutzt Du das Teil privat oder geschäftlich? Wenn Privat, bzw. nicht täglich mehrere GB. bzw. TB geschriebenen werden von SSD zur SSD, dann lohnt sich die Anschaffung der Pro eher nicht.

Leistungsabfall haben ausnahmlos alle SSDs nach einer Weile, dies ist imho auch kein Reklamationsgrund, sondern technisch bedingt (kann man aber mit einem clean erease wieder auf den alten Stand bringen).

Die 256GB Varianten würde ich Momentan als Einstiegsklasse am ehesten empfehlen, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis passt und die Schreib-/Lesewerte sind auch besser als die Kleineren. Wenn Du genügend Geld hast, wären vielleicht sogar die 1TB-Varianten interessent, da Du bei diesen unterm Strich am meisten Bang for the buck erhältst.

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Formfaktor: 2.5", Bandbreite: 6Gb/s, Geschwindigkeit Lesen: ab 500MB/s, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 150MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Oktober 2014)

die preise sind ja noch immer ganz schön hoch


ich kann diesen ssd Hype nicht nachvollziehen:
ich hatte diverse ssd schon zum ausprobieren aber auf ner ssd sind mir die Daten zu unsicher.

alleine das die ganzen Daten schon bei der Unterbrechung der Stromversorgung defekt sein können.


Da bleib ich lieber bei den mechanischen und auf 300mb seq. kommen die im raid auch.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Oktober 2014)

HDDs im Raid, und Du sprichst bei einer SSD von unsicher? 

Eine Festplatte kann genauso schnell defekt sein und da sind die Daten dann auch unwiderruflich weg.

Teuer? Eine OCZ Vertex II mit 120GB hat vor 4 Jahren das Gleiche gekostet, wie heute eine Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit 512GB, die 256GB-Version kostet gar nur 89€ Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , was für das BS, Virenscanner und 2-3 der Lieblingsspiele mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## RealMadnex (7. Oktober 2014)

HDDs können ebenso ausfallen wie SSDs. Deshalb ist das Pflegen einer aktuellen Datensicherung so wichtig. Wenn man sich die Statistiken, die frei verfügbar sind bzw. veröffentlicht wurden, so ansieht, haben HDDs im Schnitt sogar eine höhere Ausfallrate als gute SSDs (als gut definiere ich die SSDs der NAND-Hersteller). HDDs sind also keineswegs weniger ausfallgefährdet als SSDs. Wer keine aktuelle Datensicherung hat ist immer selbst schuld. 

Die plötzliche Unterbrechung der Stromversorgung ist auch für eine HDD nicht schön. Auch hier kann es dadurch zu Datenverlust kommen. Die Gefahr, dass eine SSD durch einen plötzlichen Stromausfall tot ist bzw. alle Daten verloren hat, ist eher gering. Nur bestimmte Modelle waren hier wirklich anfällig. Bitte nicht alles, was du mal gehört hast, über einen Kamm scheren.

RAID schön und gut. Nur geht es nicht primär um die sequenzielle Transferrate. Nur die wird durch ein RAID beschleunigt. Dass die sequenzielle Transferrate bei einer SSD gewöhnlich deutlich höher ist als bei einer HDD, ist eher nebensächlich. Viel wichtiger ist die Leistung bei kurzen Zugriffen und die ist bei SSDs um ein vielfaches besser als bei HDDs. Das kann ein HDD-RAID nicht mal ansatzweise kompensieren. Beispielsweise dümpeln HDDs bei 4k-Zugriffen um die 0,0xx MB/s herum während SSD um die 30 MB/s liefern.

Und last but not least ist eine SSD nahezu geräuschlos und eigentlich immer deutlich leiser als eine HDD. Das ist einer der Gründe warum in meinem Rechner ausschließlich SSDs verbaut sind. HDDs werden nur noch extern bei Bedarf angeschlossen.


----------



## micha2 (7. Oktober 2014)

also mittlerweile habe ich eine 500GB SSD. meine alten SSD´s werkeln im rechner meiner frau, im HTPC und im notebook meiner tochter. die älteste mit 128GB hatte damals(2009/2010?) 220€ gekostet. meine jetzige(von 2013) habe ich für 200€ gekauft.
HDD´s kommen nur noch als massenspeicher im hauptrechner zum einsatz. in den anderen rechnern habe ich überhaupt keine HDD´s mehr verbaut. gerade weil dort 2 ausgefallen sind. also ehrlich gesagt kann ich garnicht mehr nachvollziehen wie man heute noch von hohen preisen und ausfallangst reden kann.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

> also ehrlich gesagt kann ich garnicht mehr nachvollziehen wie man heute noch von hohen preisen und ausfallangst reden kann.


Lass den HDD-Fans doch ihre letzte Bastion, und rede ihnen nicht den niedrigen Preis/GB madig, Datenmessies brauchen auch Liebe


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Oktober 2014)

1. ich hatte 8 verschiedene, nur 2 haben die Daten nicht verloren, (sandforce und Indilinx)
 2. ist es technisch nicht möglich das bei einer Strom unterbrechung eine hdd ihr gesamten Daten verliert
 3. hat nichts mit schön reden zu tun, eine hdd fällt in den meisten fällen in den ersten 2 Wochen aus oder erst bei über 20 k bst.

 4. Datenmessies, es gibt ne welt außerhalb von spiele  Tellerrand und so


----------



## latinoramon (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele gerne sehr viele verschiedene und auch mal alte games, schaue mir gerne bilder vom urlaub/ausflügen usw. usw. an, höre musik, einige wichtige Dokumente/savegames/Einstellungen sind auch noch vorhanden,
habe 2 verschiedene Betriebssysteme im einsatz und das ganze komplett schluckt ca. 12TB.
Wenn ich das alles in ssd´s umwandeln wollte, na dann gute nacht. 
Ich habe eine einzige SSD, 512GB für die beiden Betriebssysteme. Fertig.
Da ist es mir egal ob die 512GB 100 oder 300€ kostet, ich habe sie nur aus einem einzigen Grund.
Ich wüsste auch gar nicht warum ich noch eine ssd wo anders einsetzen sollte.......


----------



## Chagall1985 (8. Oktober 2014)

*Ich will endlich die richtigen M2 SSD sehen*

Nicht mehr diesen völlig veralteten 550 Mb/s Kram. Es ist doch ein Witz das es immer nicht 20 verschiedene SSD gibt die 1000 oder 2000 MB/s hinbekommen.
Wozu haben wir M2 SSD die bei den 2011-3 Maionboards standardmässig mit PCI 3.0 angeschlossen sind?
Die XP941 gibt es zwar zu bekommen aber nur bei wenigen Quellen.
Für die SM951 kenne ich gar keine Quelle.

Ich finde das mehr als ärgerlich, dass APPLE als OEM die zwar verbauen kann wir aber gar nicht oder nur mit Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Quat (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ich will endlich die richtigen M2 SSD sehen*

Hui wie schnell SSD doch sein könnten!
Windows knüppelt die Dinger so brachial nieder. Ihre "tatsächliche" Leistung zeigen die doch nur in Benchmarks.
Bis auf Windows-Start und Zugriffszeit, bleibt nur ein Teil der Leistung über. Der Unterschied von 840 Pro zu Vertex 3 ist extremst marginal, erinnert zwar noch nicht an Audiophil-Esoterik, die Richtung ist aber vorgegeben.



			
				ΔΣΛ;6851430 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass den HDD-Fans doch ihre letzte Bastion, und rede ihnen nicht den niedrigen Preis/GB madig, Datenmessies brauchen auch Liebe


 
Eigentlich mag ich deine Post ja sehr oft. Geht es aber um Datenspeicher, würd ich dich gern als Kleingeist sehen.
Du kommst mit 'ner 64GB SSD aus? Halleluja!!!
Kein Wunder, treibt man sich nur in Foren rum, ... 'n Browser funzt mit 20 MB Cash!

Da hab ich was, kannst dich gern drüber lustig mach, war ja schließlich genau so frech.
Intern:
2 mal 2GB AMD RamDrive
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
OZC Vertex3 240GB
5 mal 4TB Toshiba MD04ACA400 Stripe (juhu Nigel Nagel!)
Extern:
5 mal 2TB WD (hab gerade nicht im Kopf welche) Stripe
2 mal 5 1TB Samsung 100UJ Stripe

Und das ist nur ein PC. Einzelne Datenträger, einfache extRAIDs, Läppi und Sicherung sind nicht dabei.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Oktober 2014)

Auf welche Punkte muss man denn so achten, wenn man eine zuverlässige gute SSD will (guter Controller, Chip, usw). Was ist gut und bei welchen SSDs kann man wirklich schon bedenkenlos zugreifen?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2014)

Gugst Du: Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 120GB, Formfaktor: 2.5", Geschwindigkeit Lesen: ab 500MB/s, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 150MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Richtig viel falsch machen kann man kaum noch etwas bei SSDs, man kann nur zu viel bezahlen für zu wenig Kapazität, bzw. den Fehler machen eine zu kleine oder zu alte SSD zu kaufen.

256GB ist momentan die gängige Einstiegsgröße und bietet genug Platz für das BS, Programme, Virenscanner und ein par Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## kaisims (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte mal kurz eure Meinung hören. 
Würde es Sinn machen, nach einer Zeit die gleiche SSD nochmals zu kaufen und dann im RAID 0 zu betreiben?
Ich habe im Janaur vergangenen Jahres die Plextor M5 Pro mit 128GB gekauft. Würde es demnach Sinn machen, die gleiche jetzt nochmal zu kaufen und dann beide im RAID 0 zu betreiben?
Der Datenverlust ist mir bewusst.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

Nein. Raid0 ist bei SSD's für 99,9% aller Nutzer völlig sinnfrei. Die theoretisch höheren Transferraten werden durch die Latenzen des Raid-Controllers zunichte gemacht.

Ich habe selbst mal mit SSD Raid 0 rumexperimentiert, man merkt außer in SSD Benchmarks im Alltag keinen Unterschied. Außer, dass die Kiste länger zum booten braucht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Würde es Sinn machen, nach einer Zeit die gleiche SSD nochmals zu kaufen und dann im RAID 0 zu betreiben?


 Kurze Antwort : Nein
Lange Antwort, siehe Link : Einzelne SSD oder SSD-RAID? - Einzel oder Doppel?


----------



## Quat (10. Oktober 2014)

kaisims schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal kurz eure Meinung hören.
> Würde es Sinn machen, nach einer Zeit die gleiche SSD nochmals zu kaufen und dann im RAID 0 zu betreiben?
> Ich habe im Janaur vergangenen Jahres die Plextor M5 Pro mit 128GB gekauft. Würde es demnach Sinn machen, die gleiche jetzt nochmal zu kaufen und dann beide im RAID 0 zu betreiben?
> Der Datenverlust ist mir bewusst.


 
Vorab: Preise mußt du selbst vergleichen, hab keine Lust.


Natürlich kann das Sinn machen!
Wenn die 128 nicht mehr aus reichen. Die Bootzeit nicht das einzige Kriterium für einen schnellen Rechner ist.
A: Was kostet eine 128 jetzt, B: was kostet eine 256 jetzt?
Liegt A deutlich unter B - macht es natürlich Sinn!
Datensicherheit ist bei Stripe, völlig irrelevant. Ob sich eine SSD (ohne RAID) oder eine SSD, aus dem RAID, verabschiedet, das Ergebnis ist immer gleich. Alle Daten sind weg! Allerdings steigt natürlich mit Anzahl der verwendeten Laufwerke, die Ausfallmöglichkeit.
Trotzdem würd ich dir eher empfehlen, die neue SSD ohne RAID zu nutzen. Der einzige offensichtliche Vorteil ist die Vergrößerung des Laufwerks. Zwei einzeln = zwei mal 128 GB sind noch lang keine 256 GB.
Umgehen kann man diesen Nachteil aber zum Beispiel mit HardLinks.
Kommt hinzu, du bist freier in der Auswahl der SSD.


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Oktober 2014)

Moin. 

Lohnen sich die 35 € Aufpreis von der 840er Evo auf die 850er Pro? (128 GB)

Soll in einen "Eltern-PC", der momentan noch mit Windows XP auf einer uralt-HDD läuft.

Edit: Sehe gerade es gibt die 840 Evo, 840 Pro und 850 Pro. Welche hat das beste P/L?


----------



## Icedaft (14. Oktober 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Lohnen sich die 35 € Aufpreis von der 840er Evo auf die 850er Pro? (128 GB)
> 
> ...


 
Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Derzeit definitiv die beste SSD fürs Geld.


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Oktober 2014)

256 GB für den Preis, wo andere nur 128 GB bieten? 

Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt keinen Haken, die Crucial MX100 kann man bedenkenlos kaufen


----------



## freieswort (15. Oktober 2014)

es gibt immer einen haken
entweder kennt man sie nicht 
man will sie nicht wahrhaben
oder auch man debattiert sie klein
die letzten beiden werden gerne von crucial fans in anspruch genommen


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2014)

freieswort schrieb:


> es gibt immer einen haken
> entweder kennt man sie nicht
> man will sie nicht wahrhaben
> oder auch man debattiert sie klein
> die letzten beiden werden gerne von crucial fans in anspruch genommen



Dann nenne doch die "Haken", anstatt hier pauschalen Unsinn zu verbreiten


----------



## freieswort (16. Oktober 2014)

ihr empfiehlt doch 'nur' crucial weil sie günstig sind
einen anderen grund gibt es in wahrheit gar nicht
wenn die preise von crucial und samsung gleich wären würdet ihr alle samsung empfehlen
war übrigens früher auch so
crucial ist in allem hinter samsung anzusiedeln
ihr lasst euch größtenteils doch nur vom preis leiten
das ist schlichtweg nicht objektiv
euch geht es hauptsächlich um günstige quantität und weniger um qualität
bei wirklich jeder ssd fragestellung wird stumpf crucial genannt
egal ob beim 0815 komplett pc käufer der nur seine mails checken will 
bis hin zum professionellen nutzer der datenintensiv arbeitet
egal welche anforderungen genannt werden ihr ignorierte sie schlichtweg
das haben die vielen themen hier schon bewiesen
alternativen werden erst gar nicht genannt
obwohl es besser und etabliertere geräte und hersteller gibt
aber das passt euch einfach nicht in den kram weil andere nicht so günstig anbieten
das alles kenne ich von anderen foren wo sich viele darüber beschweren das nur wenige gegannt werden
oder gar nur ein modell eines herstellers ohne darüber aufzuklären das es alternativen gibt
ober sie abgelehnt werden weil sie etwas teurer sind
bei euch ist es auch nicht anders
ich verallgemeinere hier nicht oder beziehe mich nicht auf einzelne
aber manche hier sind einfach engstirnig 
und durch die gegenseitigen bestätigungen erzeugen sie einen trügerischen konsens
durch diesen gruppenzwang den ihr mit den hohen beitragszahlen auslöst unterdrückt ihr andere
diese leute lassen sich entweder ungewollt beeinflussen oder geben auf weil sie es leid sind zu diskutieren
ich bin jemand der sich informiert und hinterfragt
aber manche von euch laufen nur den strom nach um nicht anzuecken um diskussionen zu vermeiden
bei crucial ist es auch relativ einfach
sie sind ja nicht schlecht sie sind ein guter mittelklassehersteller
aber weil sie günstig verkaufen werden sie ohne nachzudenken für alles empfohlen
ihr geht nicht mehr auf den nutzer ein sondern nennt den kleinsten gemeinsamen nenner 
der am wenigsten widerspruch erzeugt von der großen masse


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für diese tolle Generalabrechnung  Du scheinst echt den vollen Durchblick  und überhaupt alle und alles durchschaut zu haben 

Leider nennst Du wiederum keine Argumente, nur pauschale Behauptungen ohne Belege. Wenn Du die Kaufberatung hier im Forum übere längere Zeit verfolgt hättest, wüsstest Du, dass in den letzten Jahren eher die Samsung SSD 830 (neben der Crucial m4) die Standardempfehlung war. Dass hier also nur verblendete Crucial Fanboys rumrennen, kannst Du also schon mal stecken lassen.

Dass ich die Crucial M500 bzw. MX100 (im Vergleich zur Samsung EVO) empfehle, hat schon seine Gründe. Ich hatte das hier mal näher erläutert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sdauer-des-turbowrite-caches.html#post6007635

Oder guggst Du hier:*** closer look at RAPID DRAM caching on the Samsung 840 EVO SSD - The Tech Report - Page 5[/URL]

Natürlich gibt es noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer SSD's, die man bedenkenlos empfehlen kann, z.B. die SanDisk Ultra Plus. Aber wieso mehr bezahlen für die gleiche Leistung? 


P.S. Kauf Dir mal ne Tastatur mit Shift-, Punkt und Kommataste, ist einfach übersichtlicher. Ach nee. Soll ja ein "Stilmittel" sein


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

Ein (wie ich finde) relativ neutraler Test, welcher im Fazit recht gut beschreibt warum die MX100 aus Preis-/Leistungsgründen hier so oft empfohlen wird:

PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Crucial MX100 256 GB im Test

Ja, es gibt SSDs vom gleichen oder von anderen Herstellern, die bessere Ergebnisse in den Benchmarks erziehlen (was im Review auch erwähnt wird), ob Leistungsunterschiede in den Schreib- bzw. Leseraten von Enduser überhaupt wahrgenommen werden können (abseits von Benchmarks), lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein.

Ach so, ich selbst habe im Übrigen seit 4 Jahren eine Pfui-Bah-SSD eingebaut... OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, SATA 3Gb/s (OCZSSD3-2VTX120G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pfirsich91 (19. Oktober 2014)

Bei den Crucials stimmt einfach die Preisleistung im Desktop-Bereich. Natürlich gibt es je nach Anwendungsgebiet und Dateigröße mal eine schnellere SSD. Die heutigen empfohlenden nehmen sich wie gesagt im Desktopbereich alle nichts mehr.

Samsung, Crucial, beide Firmen sind gut, das zeigt der Endkundenmarkt, man bedenke aber das beide Hersteller mal schlechte Produkte hatten.


----------



## Quat (20. Oktober 2014)

Hu hu nimm doch MX100, is'n super Teil! Denkst'e!
Wird an einem 990FX und an einem 970FX, in Windows nicht erkannt. Das BIOS und die Controller erkennen sie, Windows mag sie nicht sehen.
Hingegen Marvell, Silicon Image, Intel und JMicron haben keine Probleme mit der Zicke, bei mir.
Geht wieder zurück! Wenn das schon so anfängt, braucht man nicht weiter experimentieren.
Also doch lieber ein paar wenige €nen mehr in die Hand und gut.


----------



## pfirsich91 (21. Oktober 2014)

Na dann tausch sie um. Asrock hat immer mal ein paar Probleme.


----------



## Quat (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja 'türlich geht die zurück.
Das Asrock ab und an Probleme hat, ist schon klar, wie alle Anderen auch. Asrock ist aber garnicht involviert.


----------



## pfirsich91 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn sie an einem Asrock angeschlossen ist und Windows mag sie nicht dann könnte das die Ursache sein.
Aber wenn man solche Probleme hat, dann klar kann man ne Smasung nehmen, kost auch mehr.
Aber solang nichts böswillig empfohlen wurd kann man ja alles überdenken.


----------



## Quat (21. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, ich weiß noch immer nicht wie du auf Asrock kommst. Asrock hat mit AMD soviel gemein wie Space Shuttle mit i8086. Das Eine kann, unter gewissen Umständen, nicht ohne das Andere, andersherum schon. Asrock Boards konnte ich mangels Anwesenheit nicht testen.
Da es sich um zwei unterschiedliche Gigabyte Boards und eines von MSI handelt, geh ich auch nicht von einem Boardfehler aus. Wohl eher ist der Fehler entweder bei Crucial oder aber (hoffentlich) bei dieser einen MX100 zu finden.
Und na klar, eine Empfehlung ist eine Empfehlung. Und ein Fehler ist bis zum ersten Eintreffen natürlich unbekannt.


----------



## pfirsich91 (21. Oktober 2014)

Achso ich dacht 990FX und 970FX sind Asrocks. Naja ^^, lustig. Naja bei Crucial muss ich mich nochmal umsehen, einiges stimmt da nicht, ein, zwei Bugs sind bekannt und können umgangen werden. Diese Crucials "nicht erkennen" Geschichten sind bekannt, leider aber auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## pfirsich91 (22. Oktober 2014)

Sry. Doppelpost.

*Update*

Sowie es aussieht ist die Firmware und/oder die Acronis-Software der Crucial MX100 fehlerhaft und die der M500/M550 wahrscheinlich auch.
Im Linux-Bereich wurde ein *"queued TRIM" Problem für die M500/M550 Modelle * bekannt (Link: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71371). Die selbe Firmware könnte auch in der MX100 stecken.
Allein die generellen Probleme im Forum häufen sich, aber anscheinend auch Acronis als Klon-Programm verursacht Fehler (zum SSD/HDD-Wechseln). Crucial SSDs - Crucial Community
Auch Treiberprobleme, gerade mit Intel, sind zu verzeichnen.

*AMD A6-6130
AMD E450 1st Gen (2x 1.7 GHz)*
MX100 - slower than hdd and incompatible - Crucial Community
SSD wird nicht erkannt.

*AMD A4-5000*
Crucial MX100 AMD A4-5000 incompatible? Not recogn... - Crucial Community
SSD wird nicht erkannt.

*Acer Aspire V3 771G*
Possible compatibility problem with new MX100? - Crucial Community
System hängt.
Verschiedene Klon-Programme lösen das Problem nicht.

*ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
Asus P8H77-M
Acer V5-573G
MSI Z77A-G45 (MS-7752) - [gelöst]*
MX100 256gb - cloned Win8.1 image, freeze/hangs co... - Crucial Community
System hängt.
Laufwerk mit Acronis geklont.
Einige Probleme wurden mit einem fehlendem Intel RST SATA Treiber, im Zusammenspiel mit einem fehlenden Bios-Update gelöst.
Laufwerks-Reperaturprogramme lösten das Problem (eventuell durch das o.g. Firmware-Problem oder Acronis) (Re: MX100 256gb - cloned Win8.1 image, freeze/hang... - Page 2 - Crucial Community).

*verschiedene Treiber für verschiedene SSDs*
Re: MX100 256gb - cloned Win8.1 image, freeze/hang... - Crucial Community

*"Acronis Nonstop Backup Service" muss gestoppt werden*
windows 8 - System freeze after new SSD Crucial MX100 256GB - Super User

SSDs bieten gerne mal neue Firmware an, wobei der obige Bug Daten gefährdet.


----------



## Quat (23. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Infos.
Acronis hatte bei mir schon bei der Startpartition von Windows versagt.
Ob nach einer Startrep. Windows selbst lauffähig gewesen wäre, hab ich gar nicht mehr testen wollen.

PS.: Sollte nun zwei weitere MX100 zu einem FX970 gesellen, die 990er Boards hab ich nicht mehr getestet. Wieder das gleiche Problem! Im BIOS erkannt, Windows mag die SSDs nicht erkennen.
Ich seh' da ganz klar ein Kompatibilitäts-Problem bei der MX100.


----------



## D0pefish (17. Dezember 2014)

Crucial MX100 512 GB 19nm, OCZ Vertex 2 128 GB 34nm
nie Probleme gehabt mit der 'alten' Vertex 2, bis Intel den Controller gebannt hat und ich die MX100 kaufen musste (sie schiebt aber weiter zuverlässig ihren Dienst mit top S.M.A.R.T.-Werten) 

ganz interessant, der Langzeitschreibtest vom Luxx: Härtetest: Was hält eine SSD aus? (Update 11)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Dezember 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> [...]
> ganz interessant, der Langzeitschreibtest vom Luxx: Härtetest: Was hält eine SSD aus? (Update 11)




Das finde ich viel interessanter : SSDs im Langzeittest: Samsungs SSD 840 Pro überlebt 2 Petabyte Schreibvolumen


----------



## Core #1 (13. Februar 2015)

@ Reinhard & PCGH:

Wieso wird immer noch die *Samsung 840 EVO* empfohlen? 

--> Samsung SSD 840 Evo: Performance-Problem tritt erneut auf


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2015)

Das frage ich mich allerdings auch.


----------



## Dolomedes (20. Februar 2015)

Wie schauts mittlerweile eigentlich mit SM951 M2 aus ? 
Brauche noch ne ssd für den 5820iger...

Wobei das auch scheiss samsung ist, ich seh mich nach was anderem um...


----------



## Icedaft (21. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du 2 kaufst und viele Dateien hin- und herschiebst könnte sich das lohnen, eine alleine bringt Dir gegnüber einer Standard-SSD keinen Vorteil.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Februar 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> ihr empfiehlt doch 'nur' crucial weil sie günstig sind
> einen anderen grund gibt es in wahrheit gar nicht
> wenn die preise von crucial und samsung gleich wären würdet ihr alle samsung empfehlen
> war übrigens früher auch so
> ...





Ich nutze seit 2 Monaten die kostengünstigste SSD 512 GB ( M550 von Crucial ).

Du hast Recht, der Preis ist heiß und verlockend, endlich habe ich es geschafft für 170 Euronen die lärmende Festplatte zu verbannen.

Es ist nur noch der Brutalo - Lüfter des 850W ( 1200 W Spitze ) - Enermax Revolution NT wahrnehmbar  .

Eindrücke der Crucial SSD: ( ist meine erste SSD und nur am SATA2 - Port)

- das Booten läuft ( erwartungsgemäß schneller ab ), das ist aber nicht der Punkt
- man erhält Meldungen beim Booten im Desktop, wie Netzwerkinitialisierung , welche vorher nie auftraten
- Virenscans, Updates usw. verlangsamen nun mehr kaum

Es ist als ob man die Handbremse löst.


----------



## Octobit (11. März 2015)

Wieso wird immernoch eine 840 Evo empfohlen? Die Probleme sind immer noch nicht gelöst, trotzdem steht sie bei "Top SSDs"? Eine SSD die Daten mit der Zeit vergisst bzw. nur noch lnagsam aus der Ecke kramt ist nicht top sondern Müll.
Aber mit minimalen Aufwand den gleichen Artikel nochmal bringen, ist halt einfacher. Das gleiche wurde schon im Februar bemängelt.


----------



## floelein (3. April 2015)

die MX200 500 Gb als teuer ab zu ist im Vergleich mit der 850 Pro wohl ein schlechter Aprilscherz, eigentlich sind die drei erstplatzierten in im 500 Gb Ramen alle nicht empfehlenswert, bzw. nur wenn man bereit ist für die letzten 5% mehr als 50% Geld draufzulegen. Leistung hin oder her P/L ist das stichwort bei SSDs!


----------



## Quat (3. April 2015)

Wenn es lediglich nach P/L gehen würde, dann wären hier aber HDD die mit Abstand unangefochtenen Sieger!
Falls sich eine MX200 besser schlagen würde, als der leidliche Vorgänger, wär sie tatsächlich sehr empfehlenswert. Dieser Empfehlung würd ich selbst allerdings nicht Folgen.


----------



## Octobit (3. April 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Wenn es lediglich nach P/L gehen würde, dann wären hier aber HDD die mit Abstand unangefochtenen Sieger!
> Falls sich eine MX200 besser schlagen würde, als der leidliche Vorgänger, wär sie tatsächlich sehr empfehlenswert. Dieser Empfehlung würd ich selbst allerdings nicht Folgen.


Bei Preis ja, aber die Leistung von HDDs ist auch ein gutes Stück schlechter. Von daher liegt es daran wie du die Leistung in P/L einbeziehst.


----------



## floelein (3. April 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Wenn es lediglich nach P/L gehen würde, dann wären hier aber HDD die mit Abstand unangefochtenen Sieger!
> Falls sich eine MX200 besser schlagen würde, als der leidliche Vorgänger, wär sie tatsächlich sehr empfehlenswert. Dieser Empfehlung würd ich selbst allerdings nicht Folgen.



mir gings auch eher darum, dass die 850 Pro hier bedingungslos angepriesen wird für knapp 300€ und eine MX200 für 200€ für zu teuer dahingestellt wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Wenn es lediglich nach P/L gehen würde, dann wären hier aber HDD die mit Abstand unangefochtenen Sieger!


Preis/Leistung ist in diesem Vergleich nicht korrekt, hier passt vielmehr Preis/Kapazität.
Leistungstechnisch ist jede SSD den HHD's überlegen, selbst die billigste die du finden kannst.


----------



## Quat (4. April 2015)

Kapazität gehört aber zu den Leistungsfaktoren! 
... und da es sich um Datenträger handelt, ist Kapazität schon je her nicht gerade unbedeutend.
Bechränke ich die Leistung aber lediglich auf die Geschwindigkeit, bleibt dann nicht auch der Preis außen vor?

Aber mal im Ernst! Der Preis ist wirklich heiß!
Meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den MX100ern, halten mich vorerst aber von weiteren Betrachtungen ab.


----------



## Xagi (4. April 2015)

Ich versteh nich so ganz warum die MX100 eingestellt wird, das Produkt ist beliebt und verkauft sich gut, die BX ist unatraktiver (ich finde z.b die fehlende Powerloss Protection schade).
 Da wärs doch besser gewesen die MX100 5$ teurer zu machen, auch dann wärs noch n schönes Gesamtpaket. Stattdessen mit der BX ne neue Serie einzuführen die vieleicht bei den Kunden nich ankommt erscheint mir iwi unklug. 

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2015)

Das nennt sich gewinnorientierte Kostenoptimierung...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. April 2015)

Ich kann es nicht verstehen, warum die MX100 immer noch so beliebt ist und warum alle dieser SSD hinterher weinen. Die MX200 ist nur unwesentlich teurer als die MX100, hat aber etwas mehr Leistung, gerade die MX200 mit 250GB schreibt schneller als die MX100 mit 256GB. Die BX100 interessiert mich gar nicht.
Wenn ich nächsten Monat wieder Geld habe, kommt in den Laptop eine MX200 mit 250GB (128GB reichen mir nicht mehr), wenn ich dann demnächst meinen Desktop-PC repariere, packe ich da wohl eine MX200 mit 500GB rein.


----------



## micha2 (27. April 2015)

Die MX200 kostet min. 105€. Die BX100 bekommt man schon für 87€. eine MX100 für 98€. Außer in speziellen Benchmarks wirst du keinen Unterschied feststellen. Wenn man sie ausschließlich als Systemlaufwerk nutzt sogar keinen. Die wichtige Zugriffszeit ist bei allen so gut wie gleich. Wie du bei diesem Test sehen kannst: Crucial MX200 und BX100 im Test: Sechs ungleiche SSDs im Schatten der MX100 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
Und wenn du das Fazit ließt ist das schon Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau. Wenn man mehrere 1TB-SSD´s verbaut und viele Daten hin und herschiebt, mag deine Aussage vielleicht noch irgendwie Sinn machen. Aber im Fall eines Systemlaufwerkes, wie du es nutzt möchtest, macht es defacto Null Sinn da 20€ mehr auszugeben um mehr Schreibleistung zu haben. Wieviel Daten schreibst du denn auf deine Systemplatte? Da wird Windows installiert. Deine Programme und Spiele kommen da einmalig drauf und dann ist fast nur noch Lesegeschwindigkeit und Zugriffszeit wichtig.


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. April 2015)

Wenn man auf eine SSD mit 512 GB von Samsung setzen möchte mit den Schwerpunkten: Gutes Preis-LeistungsVerhältnis + lange Garantie + gute Leistung, auf welche sollte man dann setzen? Ich finde 10 Jahre ja toll, aber 5 Jahre garantie gingen auch in Ordnung, die 850 Evo unterscheidet sich doch sonst praktisch gar nicht von der Pro-Version, dafür spart man 80€. Ist man mit der 850 Evo dann am besten beraten?


----------



## Quat (27. April 2015)

Mit Hinsicht auf das 840 Evo-Debakel frag ich mich, was 10 Jahre oder nur 5 von Samsung, bringen sollen?
5 oder 10, bei Samsung, beides für die Katz, wenn es nicht einen Totalausfall gibt?


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

Ich würde da eher auf die Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT500MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland setzen.

Ansonsten ist für den "Normal-User" die 850 Evo der Pro vorzuziehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. April 2015)

*AW:*



Quat schrieb:


> Mit Hinsicht auf das 840 Evo-Debakel frag ich mich, was 10 Jahre oder nur 5 von Samsung, bringen sollen?
> 5 oder 10, bei Samsung, beides für die Katz, wenn es nicht einen Totalausfall gibt?



Du bist falsch informiert, die 8*4*0 EVO hat drei Jahre Garantie, die 8*5*0 EVO hat fünf Jahre Garantie, und zehn Jahre Garantie hat die *850 PRO*.
Du verstehst scheinbar das Problem auch nicht, das ganze betrifft NUR die 840 EVO, nicht die 850 EVO oder gar einer der PRO Versionen, die abnehmende Leistung der 840 EVO ist kein Garantiefall, die neue Firmware beseitigt dies, also kein Problem für diejenigen die neu kaufen oder neu aufsetzen da sie sich darum nicht mehr kümmern müssen, und für diejenigen die sie schon längere im Einsatz haben frischt die Software die Leistung wieder auf.
Totalausfall, genau dort greift doch die Garantie, aber das hat gar nichts mit der abnehmen Leistung der 840 EVO zu tun.

PS:
Mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als ob hier eine Hexenjagt von statten geht, und wer die Situation am meisten mit den wenigsten Informationen noch schlimmer darstellen kann


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. April 2015)

Sorry doppelpost, bitte löschen, danke.


----------



## Quat (27. April 2015)

*AW:*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7351160 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist falsch informiert, die 8*4*0 EVO hat drei Jahre Garantie, die 8*5*0 EVO hat fünf Jahre Garantie, und zehn Jahre Garantie hat die *850 PRO*.
> Du verstehst scheinbar das Problem auch nicht, das ganze betrifft NUR die 840 EVO, nicht die 850 EVO oder gar einer der PRO Versionen, die abnehmende Leistung der 840 EVO ist kein Garantiefall,


Das mag sein, grundsätzlich, nicht im speziellen, aber!
Es ist doch völlig egal welche Samsung-SSD jetzt wie viel Garantie hat und ja, es betrifft nur die 840 EVO (im Moment).
 Nein es ist natürlich nicht egal wie viel Garantie es gibt, 5 bzw. 10 Jahre sind *absolut beachtenswert*! Aber im Gegenzug, was bringen die versprochenen 3 Jahre, den betroffenen 840 EVO-Kunden? Nicht allzu viel oder?
  Abnehmende Leistung kann ja gar kein Garantiefall sein! Natürlich nicht! Es wurde ja nur mit einer bestimmten Leistung beworben und dies nicht etwa zeitlich begrenzt.


			
				ΔΣΛ;7351160 schrieb:
			
		

> die neue Firmware beseitigt dies, also kein Problem für diejenigen die neu kaufen oder neu aufsetzen da sie sich darum nicht mehr kümmern müssen, und für diejenigen die sie schon längere im Einsatz haben frischt die Software die Leistung wieder auf.


   Welche neue Firmware? Wenn es irgendwann eine gibt und die dann auch noch bewiesen hat, dass sie des Problems her wird, dann aber erst dann, gewinnen diese Worte wirklich an Bedeutung. (Nicht das deine Worte unbedeutend wären, dass meine ich nicht.)


			
				ΔΣΛ;7351160 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und für diejenigen die sie schon längere im Einsatz haben frischt die Software die Leistung wieder auf.


Ach , kommt die v 4.6 endlich diesem schon etwas älterem Versprechen nach? Was noch zu beweisen wäre, da bisher dieses Versprechen ja wohl noch nicht eingelöst wurde.


			
				ΔΣΛ;7351160 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als ob hier eine Hexenjagt von statten geht,...


 Ist es denn verwunderlich? Erst hat Samsung lange nicht´s getan, dann haben sie versprochen, mit Null Ergebnis. Jetzt sind wir ein halbes Jahr weiter und es gibt immer noch keine neue Firmware.
 Hoffen wir das 4.6 das Problem wirklich lösen kann! Wobei diese Lösung aber eigentlich auch auf Kosten der Kunden geht. Die meisten werden es jedoch nie bemerken.

PS.: @ΔΣΛ hab´s gerade gelesen, dass wusste ich wirklich nicht! Bin also tatsächlich nicht recht informiert


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. April 2015)

*AW:*

Ich habe sowieso nicht ganz verstanden warum du bei #304 Garantie und Totalausfall angesprochen hast in zusammenhang mit dem Leistungsabfall der 840 EVO, etwas wirr, das musst du auch zugeben.
Da Garantie und Totalausfall sowieso nicht der antrieb deines Beitrags war, gehe ich gerne weiter auf den Leistungsabfall ein:


> es betrifft nur die 840 EVO (im Moment)


Was heißt im Moment, nachdem dies ganze herausgekommen ist, hat man so ziemlich alle Samsung Platten danach getestet, da kann nichts mehr herauskommen.


> was bringen die versprochenen 3 Jahre, den betroffenen 840 EVO-Kunden? Nicht allzu viel oder?


Natürlich bringt es was, deinen bereits erwähnten Totalausfall.


> Abnehmende Leistung kann ja gar kein Garantiefall sein! Natürlich nicht!


Richtig, da auch JEDE Platte mit der Zeit eine gewisse abnehmende Leistung erfährt, darum wird auch immer wenn man das BS neu aufsetzt dazu geraten, einen ATA Secure Reset zu machen, damit man wieder die Leistung bekommt die im Auslieferungszustand geherrscht hat.


> Es wurde ja nur mit einer bestimmten Leistung beworben und dies nicht etwa zeitlich begrenzt.


Mein letzter Satz hat dies bereits angerissen, aber in dem speziellen Fall ist dies ja kein Dauerzustand die der Nutzer nicht wieder beheben kann, die Softwareseitige Korrektur des Problems ist ja etwas was man mit Firmwareupdates vergleichen kann die Probleme von Platten beseitigt, wenn man das von Samsung und generell alle Firmwareupdates als etwas negatives ansieht hat man nur Garantiefälle am Markt.
Solche Korrekturen passieren immer wieder, bei jedem Hersteller, ich erinnere nur mal als Beispiel an diesen Vorfall : Crucial verspricht Abhilfe fÃ¼r Blue-Screen-Problem der M4 - ComputerBase


> Ist es denn verwunderlich? Erst hat Samsung lange nicht´s getan, dann haben sie versprochen, mit Null Ergebnis.


Bezüglich dem letzten Versuch Samsung das Problem zu beseitigen, waren sie eigentlich nicht erfolglos, es hat alte Daten wieder die volle Geschwindigkeit gegeben, nur nicht dauerhaft, das sich jetzt ändern soll.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. April 2015)

Sprich - mit der neuen Samsung SSD 850 Evo hat man 5 Jahre Garantie, die einen Sicherheit bzgl. eines Totalausfalls geben und man hat die neueste Firmware drauf, die das Problem mit der abnehmenden leistung gefixt hat. Richtig?

Warum ich nun zur Crucial greifen soll, verstehe ich aber nicht. Der Preis ist gleich hoch, ist da irgendetwas besser und alles andere mindestens genauso gut??


----------



## Softy (28. April 2015)

Solange Du den Samsung Magician Crap nicht installierst, kannst Du zwischen der Samsung und der Crucial ne Münze werfen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. April 2015)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Sprich - mit der neuen Samsung SSD 850 Evo hat man 5 Jahre Garantie, die einen Sicherheit bzgl. eines Totalausfalls geben und man hat die neueste Firmware drauf, die das Problem mit der abnehmenden leistung gefixt hat. Richtig?



Die 850 EVO hat das Problem nicht was die 840 EVO hat, hatte sie noch nie, egal mit welcher Firmware oder welche Magician Version man nutzt.
Die 850 EVO ist der 840er so ziemlich überall überlegen, wenn man also neu kauft sollte man die 850er nehmen.

@Softy; sehe ich zwar anders, aber was solls.


----------



## RealMadnex (28. April 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7354407 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 850 EVO hat das Problem nicht was die 840 EVO hat, hatte sie noch nie, egal mit welcher Firmware oder welche Magician Version man nutzt.


Ob die 850 EVO nicht das gleiche Problem hat, wissen wir doch noch gar nicht. Dafür ist sie einfach zu neu auf dem Markt. Bis dieses Problem bei der 840 Basic und 840 EVO aufgefallen ist, hat es recht lange gedauert. Und ob der aktuelle Lösungsversuch von Samsung das Problem endgültig (bei der 840 Evo; die 840 Basic wurde von Samsung ja links liegen gelassen) abstellt, muss sich auch erst noch zeigen.

Es mag sein, dass die 850 EVO nicht davon betroffen ist, da ein anderer TLC-NAND-Typ (3D-V-NAND) mit deutlich größeren Strukturen zum Einsatz kommt. Mit Sicherheit sagen kann das aber niemand.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. April 2015)

Das wurde ja schon von zig Seiten debattiert, es gab Tests als das mit der 840 EVO herauskam, alle wurden getestet und bei der 850 EVO wurden derartigen Dinge nicht festgestellt, die 850 EVO ist jetzt seit ungefähr fünfeinhalb Monate in freier Wildbahn, wenn sie den selben Fehler hätte hätten es die Tests bewiesen, in der Zeit hätte man es mindestens zweimal herausfinden können/müssen.
Diese unbegründete Hexenjagt ist einfach lächerlich, warum dichtet ihr der 850 EVO nicht gleich an das sie in Wahrheit eine HDD ist, passt doch zu eurer Vorgehensweise


----------



## RealMadnex (28. April 2015)

Schön, dass du mich gleich in eine Schublade steckst. Genauso könnte ich dich in die "Fanboy"-Schublade stecken. Gehörst du da rein? So langsam habe ich tatsächlich den Eindruck. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass sich die neue "Lösung" für die 840 EVO erst mal beweisen muss und, dass bei der 850 EVO niemand wirklich weiß, ob sie von diesem Problem verschont wurde. Zugegeben, dass sie bereits fünf Monate auf dem Markt ist, hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm. Aufgrund des 3D-NANDs halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit des gleichen Problems allerdings für gering.

Wie du meinen früheren Beiträgen entnehmen kannst, bin ich definitiv kein Samsung-"Hater". Die Non-Pro Serie hat(te) in letzter Zeit aufgrund des TLC-NANDs allerdings Probleme, weshalb ich skeptisch bin und zur Vorsicht rate. Was ist falsch daran?


----------



## L4D2K (28. April 2015)

Mit der neuen Magican Version und der neuen Firmware scheint das Problem erstmal wieder behoben zu sein.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich die Advanced Optimierung nochmal ausführen muss.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. April 2015)

*AW: Diskussions-Thread:*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Schön, dass du mich gleich in eine Schublade steckst.


Klar war das übertrieben, keine frage, war ja auch nur eine humoristische überspitze Formulierung, um mehr würze den Eindruck zu verleihen, hat doch jeder erkannt.



> Genauso könnte ich dich in die "Fanboy"-Schublade stecken. Gehörst du da rein? So langsam habe ich tatsächlich den Eindruck.


Da würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein bei solchen Behauptungen, es haben sich in der Vergangenheit schon einige damit auf die schnauze gelegt, und deswegen Bekanntschaft mit der Moderation gemacht.
Wenn du meine Beiträge kennen würdest, was scheinbar nicht der Fall ist, wüsstest du das ich SSD's mit Samsung und Marvell Controller gerne empfehle, und nicht bereit bin SSD's zu empfehlen die Makel haben oder nur die günstigste empfehle um ein breiteres Spektrum zu bieten, Qualität aus Erfahrung empfehle ich gerne, also nicht jeden Mist von einem/jeden Hersteller empfehle, daher rate ich ja auch ab von der 840 EVO und von BX100, nur als Beispiel.



> weshalb ich skeptisch bin und zur Vorsicht rate. Was ist falsch daran?


Übertriebene Vorsicht ist manchmal einfach nur übertrieben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, außerdem erweckt man damit den Eindruck, unbewusst oder bewusst ist eigentlich egal dabei, als würde etwas nicht stimmen und nur darauf gewartet werden müsse das dies herauskommt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und Informationen, ich werde mir dann zu gegebener Zeit die SSD 850 Evo holen, bei der kann man ja nur ein gutes Gefühl haben.


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Juni 2015)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> *Fazit: SSDs mit 64 Gigabyte*  Speicherplatz oder weniger können wir derzeit daher nur noch  Interessenten empfehlen, die wirklich jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen müssen  - vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sind Sie mit SSDs der 128- oder  250-GB-Klasse wesentlich besser bedient.



Ich würde auch 128 GB SSDs nicht mehr testen/empfehlen, diese SSDs sind immer noch zu klein. Wer ein Spiel wie MP3, TW3, GTA V von einer SSD geladen hat, möchtet nie wieder das gleiche von einer HDD erleben. Die Ladezeiten können sich je nach Fall verdreifachen. Und mit nur einem Spiel + BS + Prpgramme ist die SSD ~80% voll.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

im Prinzip hast du recht, allerdings ist es auch so, dass bei weitem nicht jedes Spiel so verschwenderisch mit dem Speicherplatz umgeht. So eine SSD reicht durchaus für Windows + mehrere normal große Spiele aus. Für Office-PCs sind SSDs mit dieser Kapazität ebenfalls immer noch mehr als ausreichend. Zudem sind die kleinsten SSDs einer Serie vor allem wegen der zu erwarteten Performance-Nachteile interessant. Wir legen zwar keinen Fokus mehr auf diese Kapazitätsklasse, mittesten werden wir sie nach Möglichkeit auf absehbare Zeit aber immer noch.

Grüße


----------



## mimamutzel (10. Juni 2015)

Hattet ihr früher nicht auch die MX100er in den Benchmarks mit dabei? Währe interessant wie sich meine MX100 512GB gegen die neueren Modelle aus dem Hause Samsung und co. so schlägt


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. Juni 2015)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch 128 GB SSDs nicht mehr testen/empfehlen, diese SSDs sind immer noch zu klein. Wer ein Spiel wie MP3, TW3, GTA V von einer SSD geladen hat, möchtet nie wieder das gleiche von einer HDD erleben. Die Ladezeiten können sich je nach Fall verdreifachen. Und mit nur einem Spiel + BS + Prpgramme ist die SSD ~80% voll.


Für einen Gaming-PC könnten 128 GB schon knapp werden. Aber für mein kleines Subnotebook habe ich mir vor kurzem eine SanDink X110 128 GB gekauft. Für ~55 € ein angenehmes Upgrade ^^
Die Spiele liegen aber auch auf meinem Heimrechner auf einer normalen HDD.

Für die Spiele brauch ich die Beschleunigung nicht. Da habe ich wichtigeres, was diesen Platz brauch.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (10. Juni 2015)

mimamutzel schrieb:


> Hattet ihr früher nicht auch die MX100er in den Benchmarks mit dabei? Währe interessant wie sich meine MX100 512GB gegen die neueren Modelle aus dem Hause Samsung und co. so schlägt



Hallo,

die MX100 ist leider bereits End of Life und wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Die noch angebotenen Modelle stammen aus Lagerbeständen, weshalb wir auf einen Nachtest verzichtet haben.


----------



## drchef (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich einen extra Thread aufmache, schreibe ich einfach hier nach was ich suche.

Ich habe bisher noch keine einzige SSD im Einsatz, da ich immer zu viel Schiss vor Datenverlust habe. Aber mittlerweile sollte das ja laufen. Also kaufe ich mir jetzt eine SSD 
Kann mir jemand eine Kaufberatung geben?
Folgende Dinge sind mir egal:
- Preis
- Geschwindigkeit
Folgende Dinge sind mir wichtig:
- lange Haltbarkeit
- jederzeit gleich schnell
- keine Bugs

Kommt  in einen Desktop-PC mit schmalem OS, Haufen Kleine aber auch das ein oder andere größere Programm und vielleicht so 5 Games. Ich denke so 150GB bis 200GB sollten ausreichend sein.

Welche sollte ich mir kaufen?

gruß und danke


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juni 2015)

Eine Garantie auf lange Haltbarkeit hast Du weder bei einer SSD noch bei einer HDD, von daher empfiehlt sich immer ein externes Backup wichtiger Daten auf einer Platte die einzig diesem Zweck dient und die auch nur beim Backup angeschlossen wird.
Empfehlenswert sind zur Zeit die Samsung 850 (nicht die Pro, da zu teuer), die Crucial MX200 und die SanDisk Ultra Plus, jeweils in der 250 bzw 500 GB-Version.


----------



## drchef (10. Juni 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Eine Garantie auf lange Haltbarkeit hast Du weder  bei einer SSD noch bei einer HDD, von daher empfiehlt sich immer ein  externes Backup wichtiger Daten auf einer Platte die einzig diesem Zweck  dient und die auch nur beim Backup angeschlossen wird.



Naja das ist jedoch nicht meine Strategie 
Meinen Benutzerordner würde ich nicht auf die SSD packen. Der ist und bleibt extern auf extra gesicherten HDDs.
Auf der SSD wären nur Daten, welche durch Neuinstallation wiederhergestellt werden können.
Eine  Neuinstallation meines Systems würde jedoch mehrer Woche in Anspruch  nehmen, speziell bei einem mehrere Jahre alten System das eben mit den  Jahren gewachsen ist. Diese Zeit würde ich mir eben ersparen wollen indem ich mehr Geld für Haltbarkeit und Langlebigkeit ausgeben möchte.
Bei  einer HDD kriegt man rechtzeitig mit, wenn sie kaputt geht. Durch  Lesefehler oder auch rein akustisch. Dann kann man immernoch ein Image  ziehen und die Pakete neuinstallieren, dann ist zu 99% das System  gerettet. Wenn bei der SSD der Controller abraucht kommt das aus dem  Nichts und die Daten sind weg. Und der Controller geht immer früher kaputt, als dass die Zellen sterben.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert  sind zur Zeit die Samsung 850 (nicht die Pro, da zu teuer), die Crucial  MX200 und die SanDisk Ultra Plus, jeweils in der 250 bzw 500  GB-Version.


- Samsung 8xx fällt raus, da NCQ-Trim verbuggt (wie gesagt, keine Bugs  )
- Samsung 850 haben wahrscheinlich ja auch den "SSD wird irgendwann langsamer"-Bug
- Crucial SSDs können kein TRIM (obwohl sie es behaupten)

Wäre das Thema so einfach, würde ich ja nicht hier nachfragen sondern den nächstbesten Testsieger aus dem nächstbesten Hardwaremagazin kaufen. 

bleibt also nur noch SanDisk? Ok, dann werde ich mir diese mal genauer ansehen.

Danke!


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juni 2015)

Komische Ansichten, aber jeder wie er mag... 

Hier gibt es noch mehr und ausführlichere Infos zum Thema SSD:

PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Samsung 850 EVO Series 250 GB SSD im Test

PC-Experience

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 19.02.2015)


----------



## Quat (10. Juni 2015)

drchef schrieb:


> Kommt  in einen Desktop-PC mit schmalem OS,


 Wohl nicht M$ W7, W8, W8.1 oder W10? Vermutung wegen des fehlenden TRIM-Befehls.


drchef schrieb:


> Naja das ist jedoch nicht meine Strategie
> Meinen Benutzerordner würde ich nicht auf die SSD packen. Der ist und bleibt extern auf extra gesicherten HDDs.


Vor´m System-Start also immer die extHDD anschließen oder die Platte ist permanent angeschlossen? Die startet also genau so oft wie das System selbst? Ist transportabel?
 Ich kann hier nicht mal den Ansatz von "Sicher" erkennbar.


drchef schrieb:


> Eine  Neuinstallation meines Systems würde jedoch mehrer Woche in Anspruch  nehmen, speziell bei einem mehrere Jahre alten System das eben mit den  Jahren gewachsen ist. Diese Zeit würde ich mir eben ersparen wollen indem ich mehr Geld für Haltbarkeit und Langlebigkeit ausgeben möchte.


Versteh ich absolut! Nur hier das Dumme, welche SSD gibt´s denn schon, noch zukaufen, die Langlebigkeit auch unter Beweis gestellt hat.


drchef schrieb:


> - Samsung 8xx fällt raus, da NCQ-Trim verbuggt (wie gesagt, keine Bugs  )


Die "Pro´s" außen vor? Bei denen ist der Bug doch nicht nachweisbar?


drchef schrieb:


> - Samsung 850 haben wahrscheinlich ja auch den "SSD wird irgendwann langsamer"-Bug


Auch wenn das bei der 850er, nicht Pro, bisher noch nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte, versteh ich die Vorsicht!


drchef schrieb:


> - Crucial SSDs können kein TRIM (obwohl sie es behaupten)


Die Crycial unterstützt mit Windows ab 7, ja wohl den TRIM-Befehl? Nur mit OSX und einige Linux-Derivaten gibt´s Probleme.
 Aber eine Antwort hab ich leider auch nicht für dich. Wie auch? Es gibt noch keine gesicherten Erfahrungen über 4-5 Jahre für die heutigen SSDs.
 Zu dem begrenzen Vermutungen deine Kriterien, die, wenn man deinen Ansatz von "Sicher" kennt, noch mal in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen.
Im Endeffekt wird es immer ein Sprung ist kalte Wasser. Erfahrungsberichte gibt es aber, nur halt nicht lang genug. Sie lassen das Wasser wenigstes lauwarm erscheinen.


----------



## RealMadnex (11. Juni 2015)

Hinzu kommt, dass auch HDDs Firmware-Bugs haben können, die die Daten gefährden. Wie beispielsweise zuletzt bei der F4 Serie von Samsung oder einer ganzen Serienereihe von Seagate. Die Samsung Platten haben unter bestimmten Umständen Daten korrumpiert. Da konnte man nachträglich, ohne Backup, gar nichts mehr retten (was übrigens auch der Fall sein kann, wenn der RAM oder SATA-Controller defekt ist), was die betroffenen Daten betrifft. Und die Seagate Festplatten haben irgendwann ihre gesamte Kapazität vergessen und sich dem System gegenüber mit 0 MB gemeldet.

Egal was man kauft, ob HDD oder SSD, egal ob Consumer oder Enterprise Klasse und egal, ob ein Serienfehler besteht, jedes Laufwerk kann jederzeit unverhofft ausfallen. Da steckt man einfach nicht drin. Von daher kann dir, drchef, keiner eine Empfehlung für ein besonders zuverlässiges Laufwerk aussprechen. Wie es der Teufel so will kaufst du vielleicht gerade das Laufwerk, das frühzeitig die Hufe hoch streckt. Stichwörter Montagsmodell und Badewannenkurve.


----------



## drchef (11. Juni 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Vor´m System-Start also immer die extHDD anschließen oder die Platte ist  permanent angeschlossen? Die startet also genau so oft wie das System  selbst? Ist transportabel?
> Ich kann hier nicht mal den Ansatz von "Sicher" erkennbar.



Meine Backup-Strategie ist doch wirklich nicht wichtig. Wie gesagt, bei Haltbarkeit gehts mir nur darum Stress zu vermeiden



Quat schrieb:


> Die "Pro´s" außen vor? Bei denen ist der Bug doch nicht nachweisbar?



Laut diesem Commit https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/k...c?id=9a9324d3969678d44b330e1230ad2c8ae67acf81 war die 850 Pro die erste SSD, welche auf diesem Bug aufmerksam gemacht hat.



Quat schrieb:


> Die Crycial unterstützt mit Windows ab 7, ja wohl den TRIM-Befehl? Nur mit OSX und einige Linux-Derivaten gibt´s Probleme.



Ja das war ein Fehler von mir. Bei Crucial gehts wie bei den Samsungs auch um NCQ-Trim.



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass auch HDDs Firmware-Bugs  haben können, die die Daten gefährden. Wie beispielsweise zuletzt bei  der F4 Serie von Samsung oder einer ganzen Serienereihe von Seagate. Die  Samsung Platten haben unter bestimmten Umständen Daten korrumpiert. Da  konnte man nachträglich, ohne Backup, gar nichts mehr retten (was  übrigens auch der Fall sein kann, wenn der RAM oder SATA-Controller  defekt ist), was die betroffenen Daten betrifft. Und die Seagate  Festplatten haben irgendwann ihre gesamte Kapazität vergessen und sich  dem System gegenüber mit 0 MB gemeldet.
> 
> Egal was man kauft, ob HDD oder SSD, egal ob Consumer oder Enterprise  Klasse und egal, ob ein Serienfehler besteht, jedes Laufwerk kann  jederzeit unverhofft ausfallen. Da steckt man einfach nicht drin. Von  daher kann dir, drchef, keiner eine Empfehlung für ein besonders  zuverlässiges Laufwerk aussprechen. Wie es der Teufel so will kaufst du  vielleicht gerade das Laufwerk, das frühzeitig die Hufe hoch streckt.  Stichwörter Montagsmodell und Badewannenkurve.



Also gut, Haltbarkeit is nich. Mal sehen, für welche ich mich entscheide.
Höchstwahrscheinlich wirds eine 850 Evo. Falls sie den Bug auch hat, sollte er ja wohl bereits aufgetreten worden sein. Und auf NCQ-Trim kann ich wohl auch verzichten, da ich Trim wohl eh manuell ausführen werde zu einer Zeit wo ich am PC eh nichts anderes mache.

Danke!


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Versteh ich absolut! Nur hier das Dumme, welche SSD gibt´s denn schon, noch zukaufen, die Langlebigkeit auch unter Beweis gestellt hat.



SSDs im Langzeittest: Samsungs SSD 840 Pro überlebt 2 Petabyte Schreibvolumen


----------



## Quat (12. Juni 2015)

drchef schrieb:


> Meine Backup-Strategie ist doch wirklich nicht wichtig. Wie gesagt, bei Haltbarkeit gehts mir nur darum Stress zu vermeiden
> 
> Laut diesem Commit https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/k...c?id=9a9324d3969678d44b330e1230ad2c8ae67acf81 war die 850 Pro die erste SSD, welche auf diesem Bug aufmerksam gemacht hat.
> 
> ...


Stimmt natürlich! Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen; brauchst du nicht bedenken, weil gar keine Backup-Strategie erkennbar ist.
Für die 850Pro gibt's doch eine neue Firmware, wegen des TRIMs, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Wenn du schreibst, "war die 850 Pro die erste SSD, welche auf den Bug aufmerksam gemacht hat." beziehst du das speziel auf die 850er Baureihe?
Na und sei nicht so pessimistisch. Haltbarkeit kann schon sein, nur mit der Garantie ist's halt sonn Ding.
Meine Vertex 3 hat schon einiges auf dem Buckel und das klaglos, trotz diverser Unkenrufen, auch und vor allem, hier im Forum.


PCGHGS schrieb:


> SSDs im Langzeittest: Samsungs SSD 840 Pro überlebt 2 Petabyte Schreibvolumen


Super, Danke für den Link! Ist schon geil das Ding!
Aber, nur weil sie viel schreiben kann, heißt das nicht, dass sie lange durchhällt. z.B. bei HDDs sind Einschaltvorgänge sehr bedeutend. Kann mir gleiches auch für die SSD-Kontroller vorstellen.
Aber an irgend etwas muß man sich ja orientieren, div. Tests von div. Hardwareseiten, da schließe ich mir drchef an, taugen nur sehr bedingt.


----------



## drchef (12. Juni 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Für die 850Pro gibt's doch eine neue Firmware, wegen des TRIMs, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Obs eine passende Firmware gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber Samsungs Firmware-Updates sind ja auch nicht so der Hammer:
Solid State Drive: Zurückgezogenes Firmware-Update legt Samsungs 850 Pro lahm - Golem.de



Quat schrieb:


> Wenn du schreibst, "war die 850 Pro die erste SSD, welche auf den Bug aufmerksam gemacht hat." beziehst du das speziel auf die 850er Baureihe?



Bis zum 4. Mai galt nur die 850_Pro_ als NCQ-Trim verbuggt. Seit dem gelten _alle_ 800er als NCQ-Trim verbuggt. Wie gesagt, man sieht das in dem commit.

Letztendlich bringt eine neue Firmware sowieso nichts, wenn das Betriebssystem NCQ-Trim bei Samsungs blacklisted und somit sowieso ausgeschalten ist, egal ob gefixt oder nicht


----------



## Stallion (18. Juni 2015)

Ich überlege gerade mir morgen im Amazon-Blitzangebot eine Samsung 850 Evo zu holen (je nachdem wie der Preis sein wird). 
Jetzt redet ihr hier von diesem "NCQ-Trim Bug", kann mir bitte kurz jemand erläutern um was für einen Fehler es sich da handelt? Habe auf die schnelle nichts passendes bei Google gefunden..


----------



## RealMadnex (18. Juni 2015)

Sofern du nur Windows als Betriebssystem verwendest und nicht Linux, betrifft dich das Problem nicht.


----------



## drchef (18. Juni 2015)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Sofern du nur Windows als Betriebssystem  verwendest und nicht Linux, betrifft dich das Problem nicht.



Andersherum ists korrekt. Linux blockiert NCQ-Trim bei 800er Samsungs, bzw. der Treiber tut das...egal ob Bug in Firmware gefixt oder nicht.
Der Windowstreiber handelt höchstwahrscheinlich genauso...sofern er aktuell ist. Kann Windows überhaupt NCQ-Trim?
tl;dr
Unter Vanilla Linux gibts kein Problem...unter Windows ists ne Überraschung was passiert. Kann gut geht oder auch nicht, wird aber schon passen.

Schade dass man nicht in den Windowstreiber-Code sehen kann 



Stallion schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade mir morgen  im Amazon-Blitzangebot eine Samsung 850 Evo zu holen (je nachdem wie der  Preis sein wird).
> Jetzt redet ihr hier von diesem "NCQ-Trim Bug", kann mir bitte kurz  jemand erläutern um was für einen Fehler es sich da handelt? Habe auf  die schnelle nichts passendes bei Google gefunden..



NCQ-Trim sorgt dafür, dass der Trim-Befehl allen anderen  Schreiboperationen gleichgestellt ist. Da Trim ein Schreibvorgang ist  bremst er das System aus, mit NCQ-Trim nicht. Ob man das merkt kann ich  nicht sagen.
Der Bug bewirkt, dass Schreibvorgänge bei gleichzeitiger NCQ-Trim Ausführung Daten zerstören.
Weiß jemand wann und wie Windows ein Trim ausführt?


----------



## freieswort (21. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die MX100 ist leider bereits End of Life und wird nicht mehr hergestellt.



aus gutem grund, so eine sollte man sich auch nicht kaufen, ich habe erst kürzlich gelesen das es noch immer probleme damit gibt

geht mitten im betrieb aus, usw
MX100 will not boot sometimes - Crucial Community


----------



## chewara (22. Juni 2015)

btw der Link zur 1TB Crucial SSD führt zur Samsung von darüber  

Zeit wird es  Wenn die 1TB SSD´s die 300 Euro Grenze erreicht haben, werde ich die letzte HDD für Games auch tauschen, das ist die einzige Komponente  ist die einzige die ich beim browsen / im Idle noch höre..


----------



## Grosser_Badabum (29. Juni 2015)

Es lebe die Dekadenz!^^Ich hab mir dieses Jahr mal den Luxus gegönnt,und meinen Spielerechner auf ner Crucial MX200 1TB neu aufgesetzt.Das lauteste Geräusch ist jetzt das Rauschen der Lüftkühlung und das optische Laufwerk,wenns denn mal verwendet wird.Der Performancegewinn beim Starten/Speichern/Laden in allen Spielen ist absolut genial.Einzigster Haken an der Sache ist,daß der Rechner jetzt schneller wie die Fritzbox bootet....Da jemals wieder eine Festplatte einzubauen fänd ich ziemlich sado-maso;allerhöchstens noch als externes Datengrab.


----------



## plexus (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

"Crucial MX200 (500 GB) (Link zum PCGH-Preisvergleich powered by Geizhals)" ist im Artikel fälschlicherweise auf die 250GB Variante verlinkt.


----------



## Gast20150401 (6. Oktober 2015)

Meine beiden Samsung 840 /je 256 GB....die laufen und laufen....makellos


----------



## criss vaughn (8. Dezember 2015)

Zu meiner 256 GB 840er ist kürzlich eine 1 TB EVO dazu gestoßen - schöne Sache


----------



## DjangOC (8. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand ne Samsung 950 Pro M.2 mit nem PCI-E x4 Adapter im Einsatz? Kann jemand berichten?


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schöne Marktübersicht, da ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei


----------



## Lichterflug (8. Dezember 2015)

Seit erscheinen werkelt die Samsung 840 Evo-500GB in meinem PC. Eigentlich als OS + Spiele SSD gedacht, merke ich in letzter Zeit immer öfter, dass 500GB doch recht klein sind. GTA 5 und Co mit ihren 60GB sind in letzter zeit nervig für so "kleine" SSDs.
Ein Glück werden die 1TB Varianten so langsam bezahlbar. Sobald sie die 250€ Marke durchbrechen, wird es wohl eine werden.


----------



## 666mille (8. Dezember 2015)

Habe eine Samsung 950 Pro M.2 in meinem Rechner auf der Arbeit....zuhause eine Samsung 940 Evo......Gefühlt finde ich die nicht schneller....gemessen ja....


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2015)

Was auch der Grund dafür ist, das sich eine M.2 derzeit für "Normaluser" nicht lohnt. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist im Vergleich zu einer Standard-SSD derzeit noch unter aller Sau, vom fehlenden, echten Mehrwert ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## azzih (13. Januar 2016)

Bei den 120GB Modellen würd ich vielleicht die Sandisk Ultra 2 noch mit reinnehmen. Kostet unter 50€und ist im Bereich der günstigsten SSDs eine der schnellsten.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2016)

Sofern diese unter 50€ liegt für Einsteiger mit sehr knappen Budget noch gerade so eine Empfehlung, ich würde bei Neuanschaffung aber immer zu einer 240/250GB SSD oder größer raten.

Im Bereich der SSDs um 1TB herum fehlt mir in der Aufstellung noch die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , welche derzeit das Beste Preis/GB-Verhältnis aufweist.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte gern 4TB-SSDs für ~700,- € das wäre fein . Steam, Origin und einzelne Spiele verbrauchen schon jetzt so viel Platz, da muss einfach etwas größeres her. Eine HDD ist keine Option, auch wenn diese mittlerweile leiser geworden sind (WD Red 8TB).

*weiterträum bis nächstes Jahr*


----------



## belle (13. Januar 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sofern diese unter 50€ liegt für Einsteiger mit sehr knappen Budget noch gerade so eine Empfehlung, ich würde bei Neuanschaffung aber immer zu einer 240/250GB SSD oder größer raten.
> 
> Im Bereich der SSDs um 1TB herum fehlt mir in der Aufstellung noch die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , welche derzeit das Beste Preis/GB-Verhältnis aufweist.


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Die Sandisk Z400s (MLC) hätte ich auch gern in der Liste gesehen, zumal Crucial bei der BX200 vor allem bei vielen kopierten Daten in der Dauerleistung im Mainstream-Bereich wieder abgebaut haben soll (TLC).


----------



## Frontline25 (13. Januar 2016)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Zu meiner 256 GB 840er ist kürzlich eine 1 TB EVO dazu gestoßen - schöne Sache


Wie sieht es bei deiner 840er aus? 
Meine Samsung 840 Basic 256 GB hat bereits mehr als die hälfte ihrer damaligen Leistung verloren... 250Mb/s lesen und nur noch 60 mb/s Schreiben ...


> Ich hätte gern 4TB-SSDs für ~700,- € das wäre fein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wurde von Munchkin nicht eine 4 Tb SSD für 500 Dollar/Euro angesprochen?


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2016)

Hast Du die aktuelle Firmware drauf?


----------



## Frontline25 (13. Januar 2016)

Samsung magician ist auf 4.9 , welche die aktuellste Firmware DXT09B0Q installiert hat
Der AHCI Modus ist im Bios und in Windows aktiviert (Nur nicht im Magician erkannt :/)

Als ich mal für eine Lösung gesucht hatte, kammen meldungen, dass die 840er Serie alle unter einen Hardware Bug angeblich leiden würden, die die platten mit der Zeit verlangsamen. Sonst hab ich bis jetzt keine Lösung gefunden


----------



## belle (14. Januar 2016)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei deiner 840er aus?
> Meine Samsung 840 Basic 256 GB hat bereits mehr als die hälfte ihrer damaligen Leistung verloren... 250Mb/s lesen und nur noch 60 mb/s Schreiben ...



Oha, das hört sich aber übel an... Meine 128 GB Corsair Performance Pro mit Toggle-NAND, noch in großen 32 nm gefertigt, hat in 3 1/2 Jahren als Windowsspeicher mit 7, 8.1 und nun 10 kaum messbar nachgelassen (500 / 340 MB/s).


----------



## freezebee (2. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab meine 840 Pro 256GB seit Release und keinerlei Performance Probleme o.Ä.
Einfach ein super Teil!

Demnächst werde ich meine zwei andere klassischen Festplatten durch SSD´s ersetzen, dann ist endlich Ruhe


----------



## Abductee (2. Februar 2016)

Die 840 Pro ist auch nicht von dem Problem betroffen.


----------



## AAce (2. Februar 2016)

die billigsten SSDs  erreichen sequentiell beim schreiben noch nicht mal festplatten-niveau.
zwar ist die zugriffszeit genauso schnell wie bei den teureren SSDs, aber optimal ist das nicht.
bezogen auf die leistung, sind mir die billigsten SSDs eigentlich zu teuer.

sollte schon mind. eine 850 evo bzw.  mx 200 sein.

unter 100 mb/s geht ja gar nicht.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...x200/consistency/de_consistency_bandwidth.png


----------



## MikeMayers11 (2. Februar 2016)

@frontline25

ja die 840 Basic hat das Problem auch, habe selbst eine mit 500 GB.
Leider hat Samsung dafür keine Problemlösung/kein Firmwareupdate angeboten - nur für die EVO gibts das.

Es hilft, die Daten alle paar Monate komplett neu auf die SSD zu schreiben. Das sollte dann vorübergehend den Speed wieder herstellen.
Wenn man das ca alle 3 Monate macht, merkt man dann im Alltag fast nichts vom Speedverlust. Liegen die Daten länger "unberührt" (z.B. ein Jahr) gehts runter bis auf 30-40 MB/s.

Hat man gemischt "alte" und "neue" Daten drauf, kann man mit dem Tool filebench schön den Unterschied in der Lesegeschwindigkeit testen.

Weil ich es sowieso gerade gemacht habe -
hier mal ein Bench eines Ordner auf der 840 Basic mit Dateien von Ende 2014 als Gif Filmchen:
- im Schnitt 200 MB/s

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ru3ysen1twb1uhc/Filebench Samsung 840 before.gif?dl=0
(eigentlich warten die noch lahmer ca 85- 120 MB/s, aber weil ich den Ordner zweimal verschoben habe hat das schon die Werte "verbessert"

und dann nach dem erneuten Überspielen wenn die gleichen Dateien "neu" sind:
- Full Speed 480 MB/s +

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rdzry2l8ktnvo9w/Filebench Samsung 840 after.gif?dl=0

Habe auch zwei 840er PRO - hier gibts es keine Probleme, die laufen wie sie sollen.

Greetz


----------



## RealMadnex (2. Februar 2016)

Tipp für 840 Besitzer: Mit dem Tool Diskfresh kann man die Daten auf der SSD auffrischen lassen.


----------



## I3uschi (14. März 2016)

Meine neue System-SSD: Evo 850 120 GB. Meine Kiste braucht jetzt aus dem Kaltstart exakt 9,77 Sekunden. Krasse Sache!


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2016)

Glückwunsch zur 1. SSD. Das Du mit der 256GB- bzw. der 500er Version das bessere Preis-/GB-Verhältnis  bekommen hättest, weist Du aber schon?

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 120GB, SATA (MZ-75E120B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 59,90€

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 79,77€

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 139€


----------



## Softy (14. März 2016)

@Icedaft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2016)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Meine neue System-SSD: Evo 850 120 GB. Meine Kiste braucht jetzt aus dem Kaltstart exakt 9,77 Sekunden. Krasse Sache!





Softy schrieb:


> @Icedaft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf den vorherigen Beitrag (siehe oben), der Troll hat sich dazwischen gemogelt....


----------



## Softy (14. März 2016)

Achso, den Beitrag auf der letzten Seite hatte ich übersehen


----------



## I3uschi (14. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur 1. SSD. Das Du mit der 256GB- bzw. der 500er Version das bessere Preis-/GB-Verhältnis  bekommen hättest, weist Du aber schon?
> 
> Samsung SSD 850 Evo 120GB, SATA (MZ-75E120B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 59,90€
> 
> ...



Oh, war ich gemeint? Das ist nicht meine erste SSD. Vorher war schon eine drin, aber die ist leider defekt. Eine 128 GB Trans... irgendwas (gerade nicht im Kopp^^).
Aber danke, sehe ich jetzt auch ^^
Ich hatte mich gar nicht für eine größere interessiert. Wollte eine haben die wirklich nur für Windows und ein paar Progs da ist, also schön sauber getrennt von meiner 840 Evo 500 GB Zock-SSD.
Ich habe das nur geschrieben weil ich so begeistert war wie unglaublich fix der Rechner jetzt ist. Win 10 ganz frisch neu aufgespielt und dann mal mit dem Handy die Zeit gestoppt. Das reicht gerade noch um in der Nase zu bohren... HAHA^^

Da vor die Kommentare habe ich (zu meiner Schande^^) auch nicht gelesen.

Achso: Die Preise sind aber mittlerweile echt moderat, finde ich gut. Wollte noch eine 500er für meine Xbox one haben (+ USB Adapter)...


----------



## Quat (14. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur 1. SSD. Das Du mit der 256GB- bzw. der 500er Version das bessere Preis-/GB-Verhältnis  bekommen hättest, weist Du aber schon?
> 
> Samsung SSD 850 Evo 120GB, SATA (MZ-75E120B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 59,90€
> 
> ...


Nur prinzipiell, sonnst mal nein!
Wer's nicht braucht, macht mit 'ner 250 und größer Nasse. 

Ätsch


----------



## Icedaft (15. März 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Nur prinzipiell, sonnst mal nein!
> Wer's nicht braucht, macht mit 'ner 250 und größer Nasse.
> 
> Ätsch




???


----------



## KI_Kong (1. April 2016)

Aktuell greif ich für Kunden gerne zur Crucial BX200 240GB, die ist PLV für knapp über 60 Euro unschlagbar.
Im Vergleich sind die MX & BX nur marginal auseinander: SSD-Vergleich:  Crucial BX2   vs. MX2   › Datenreise
Außerdem gehts ja bei SSDs grundsätzlich um die Zugriffszeiten und weniger um die MB/s.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. April 2016)

Wer das Teil an den Kontakten packt, wie auf dem Bild, hat sicher nicht lange Freude daran.


----------



## Icedaft (2. April 2016)

Wenn es unbedingt "billig" sein soll, bietet sich als Alternative zur MX200/850 Evo eher die SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Vernünftiger Controller, Lese-/Schreibwerte die auch unter Last nicht einbrechen und insgesamt nicht so ein fauler Kompromiss wie die BX200 und das Ganze für nicht mal 7€ mehr.


----------



## Nile9063 (4. April 2016)

Was ist aus den M.2 SSDs geworden? Die hatten doch eigentlich auch recht schnelle Übertragungsraten... 
Oder wurde bei U.2 das Problem mit der Anbindung des PCIe x16 Slot gelöst? Dafür hätte man doch eigentlich keinen neuen Anschluss gebraucht, oder? Und wo soll man solche SSDs kaufen können? Habe von U.2 vorher noch nichts gehört... 

Wäre super, wenn jemand mehr wüsste...


----------



## Softy (4. April 2016)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass der Performanceunterschied (außer in SSD-Benchmarks) zwischen SATA- und M.2-SSD's nur messbar ist, kaum spürbar. Der Aufpreis lohnt also nicht wirklich. Vorteil ist halt, dass man keine zusätzlichen Kabel im Gehäuse rumliegen hat, Nachteil ist, dass der M.2 Anschluss bei vielen Boards nahe bei der Grafikkarte ist und so meist recht warm wird. Auch in Wakü-PC's mit wenig Luftstrom im Gehäuse werden die M.2 SSD's ziemlich warm, meine 950 Pro ist oft so im Bereich zwischen 50 und 60°C, inwiefern sich das auf die Langlebigkeit auswirkt, wird sich zeigen 

U.2 ist ein eher exotischer Anschluss, der iirc eher im Serverbereich zu finden ist.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. April 2016)

Nachdem ich mich schon länger ärgere, daß abwechselnd eine meiner beiden SSD zu klein ist, habe ich gerade eine SanDisk Ultra II SSD 480GB bestellt.

War gar nicht so einfach, die Entscheidung. Tendierte zu der Samsung 850 EVO, aber die letzten Seiten hier im Thread haben mich dann doch etwas abgeschreckt (obwohl ich mit meiner 840 Evo bislang keine Probleme habe). Dann sollte es die Crucial MX200 werden, aber auch da schreckte mich einiges ab (auch die Rezensionen zB bei Amazon)

Andererseits findet man immer irgendwo Negativbeispiele wie plötzliche Ausfälle, etc.

Bei der SanDisk natürlich ebenfalls, aber da ich mit meiner 120GB SSDNow bislang sehr zufrieden bin, halt eben wieder SanDisk.


----------



## nonamez78 (6. April 2016)

Bei mir werkelt eine M.2 Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB fürs System, eine Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB für Spiele und eine Samsung 850 pro 512 GB für "Stuff" im Gaming Rechner. Das tuts, da klemmt nix, das läuft rund . Die M.2 ist irgendwie Nice2Have aber kein MustHave. Aber nun ist sie seit Dezember drin und bleibt es auch .


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2016)

Wenn man zu viel Gekd übrig hat kann man das so machen, ansonsten sind die M.2 und die Pro-Varianten so überflüssig wie ein Heckspoiler auf einem 50PS-Polo.


----------



## Brunftzeit (2. Mai 2016)

Warum testet eigentlich noch immer niemand die Mushkin Triactor?

 Neben der OCZ Trion 150 ja der Preisbrecher im 500 GB Segment und da sie einen anderen Controller hat wäre da mal ein Vergleich nicht schlecht. Für 100 € inzwischen zu haben aber bisher nur bei Nikktech getestet. 

Gleicher Controller wie die BX200 aber eben nochmal 10 € günstiger. Nirgends liest man was von dem Teil.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Mai 2016)

Deswegen: Mushkin TRIACTOR 48 GB SSD Review

Irgendwo sitzt der Preis. Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruchs, aber ich würde mir wegen 30€ keine "Billig-SSD" zulegen.


----------



## Brunftzeit (2. Mai 2016)

Wegen dem IO Meter Ergebnis? Ansonsten sind die reinen Balkenwerte ja im Bereich der Mitbewerber. Wie gesagt, hätte halt gerne auch mal einen Realtest. Auch Daten wie die Größe des SLC Cache wären mal interessant, finden sich im einzigen Test auch nicht und im Web auch noch nix gesehen. Bei dem Preis hätte ich vermutet das doch mal mehr Websites eine ordern aber bisher Fehlanzeige. Weiterhin gilt Crucial als Empfehlung im Niedrigpreissektor. Als Systemplatte könnte es aber eben auch diese tun.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Mai 2016)

Als Systemplatte halte ich 480GB für etwas knapp, da böte sich eher die Preisentwicklung für SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland an, welche es zwischenzeitlich mal für 193€ in Angebt gab.


----------



## Seebaer (20. Mai 2016)

Wieso werden hier Uraltbeiträge von vor 4 Jahren mitgeschleppt?

Ansonsten: Samsung Pro. Nach einem Reinfall, vor Jahren,  mit einer 60 GB SSD von einer bestimmten Firma, die Reihenweise bei den Usern starben, gibt es nur noch Qualität.
Vor 1 Jahr: Samsung Pro 512 GB : 290 €. Vor 2 Wochen: Samsung Pro 512 GB: 180 €.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. Mai 2016)

Hmm, schade, dass bisher nach wie vor weder etwas von der 960 Pro noch von der 960 Evo zu sehen ist... 
...hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass jetzt, nach der Umstellung der 850 Evo auf den neuen Speicher, auch neue Topmodelle vorgestellt werden würden---und vor allen Dingen, dass nun endlich mal etwas preisliche Bewegung das M.2-Segment kommen würde!


----------



## Icedaft (20. Mai 2016)

Hier stand Blödsinn:

Alles was von Samsung neu gelistet wurde in 2016 ist hier zu finden: Solid State Drives (SSDs) mit Hersteller: Samsung, Gelistet seit: ab 2016 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Brunftzeit (20. Mai 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Als Systemplatte halte ich 480GB für etwas knapp, da böte sich eher die Preisentwicklung für SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland an, welche es zwischenzeitlich mal für 193€ in Angebt gab.



Öhm, erst jetzt gesehen.

Wieso sind 480 GB für eine Systemplatte knapp? 

Auf meiner 480er Systemplatte liegen sogar noch ein paar Spiele mit drauf und ich hab 150 GB frei. Oder verstehst unter Systemplatte vielleicht was anderes als ich?


----------



## DrAg0n141 (20. Mai 2016)

Hatte vorher ne Samsung 850 Evo drin und bin umgestiegen auf ne 500er Samsung SM951, bis auf die Tatsache das es wesentlich besser aussieht da man keine Kabel mehr hat ist sie gefühlt nicht schneller als meine vorherige. Außer ich kopiere eine Datei auf etwas das die höheren Datenraten auch kann da sieht man es deutlich. Und als Systemplatte reicht eine 500er zumindestens bei mir ganz locker. Selbst bei meiner 250GB war diese noch längst nicht komplett voll.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Mai 2016)

Brunftzeit schrieb:


> Öhm, erst jetzt gesehen.
> 
> Wieso sind 480 GB für eine Systemplatte knapp?
> 
> Auf meiner 480er Systemplatte liegen sogar noch ein paar Spiele mit drauf und ich hab 150 GB frei. Oder verstehst unter Systemplatte vielleicht was anderes als ich?



Vergiss es, Missverständnis. Ich meinte damit als einzige System-/Datenplatte (ohne zusätzliches Datengrab)....


----------



## oshan (20. Mai 2016)

eine 500GB "PRO" SSD um 180€ kaufen, wenn man um ~200€ schon eine 1TB bekommt... naja.
so viel schreibt doch niemand. außerdem hat die billige 1TB BX200 12GB SLC cache.

über kurz oder lang werden sich natürlich die billigen SSDs durchsetzen.
kommt ja nur auf die zugriffszeit und lesegeschwindigkeit an.
die lahme schreibgeschwindigkeit wird zunehmend mit dem cache kompensiert.

wartet mal die 2000GB BX300 ab. wird garantiert um die 50GB SLC cache bieten.

und bei den heutigen games, mit X-GB, greife ich lieber zu einer größeren ssd.

die teuren SSDs machen beim normal-user schlichtweg überhaupt keinen sinn.
noch nicht mal bei workstations. welche software generiert denn dauerhaft GB an cache daten, die schnell zwischengespeichert werden müssen?
das machen in dem ausmaß noch nicht mal video-tools.

dazu gesellen sich noch zunehmende 16GB systemspeicher.

ein aufpreis von um die 100% lohnt einfach nicht.

bei einem aktuellen system hat man 16GB systemspeicher & 12GB SLC cache zu verfügung. das langt doch dicke als puffer.



> Glückwunsch zur 1. SSD. Das Du mit der 256GB- bzw. der 500er Version das bessere Preis-/GB-Verhältnis bekommen hättest, weist Du aber schon?



da gebe ich dir recht, aber wer den speicherplatz wirklich nicht benötigt, kann sich auch die 120GB holen.
vielleicht kann man mit 250GB gar nicht so viel "mehr anfangen" .. und es müsste dann schon eine 500er sein.
ist halt individuell.

wer viele games auf der SSDs installiert, sollte sich sowieso das 1TB modell holen.


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Mai 2016)

Lasst bloß die finger von OCZ SSD,s. Hatte drei davon und alle haben den geist aufgeben. Wenn es eine SSD sein soll,dann nur von Crucial oder Samsung. Meine Crucial M4 arbeitet schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme. OCZ hat sich fast zerstört, durch die SSD RMA,s. Jede zweite SSD von OCZ ,wollte nicht richtig und musste ausgetauscht werden. So wurden anteile im SSD markt verloren. Auch bei den Netzteilen, hat OCZ sich von markt verabschiedet.  Es wundert mich immer noch, das es OCZ noch als marke gibt. Nach allen Defekten Produkten,die verkauft und ausgetauscht werden müssten.  Ich weiß nicht wie es zu zeit mir den OCZ SSD,s steht,aber ich würde dafür keine Kaufempfehlung
aussprechen.


----------



## sleipDE (20. Mai 2016)

Wann war denn das mit deinen OCZ SSDs, denn seit Anfang 2014 gehören die zu Toshiba?

Von den Specs wäre die OCZ Trion 150 eine der schnellsten und langlebigsten Platten mit 1GB Cache:
OCZ Trion 150 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Quat (20. Mai 2016)

Ja irgendwer muß doch die uralten Gerüchte am laufen halten! 
Hab im Übigen immernoch noch 3 OCZs als Testplatten und eine als 24/7 Systemplatte, seit 4 oder 5 Jahren. Irgendwie wollen die trotz aller Gerüchte nicht verrecken. Und gerade die Testplatten springen ständig von System zu System. Trotzdem ärgerlich für alle die, die Probleme hatten!


----------



## Brunftzeit (21. Mai 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Vergiss es, Missverständnis. Ich meinte damit als einzige System-/Datenplatte (ohne zusätzliches Datengrab)....



Achso, ok.

Naja, kommt halt auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. In den Laptop meiner Frau hab ich eine 256 GB SSD rein, einfach weil sie dort auch nicht mehr braucht. Vorausgesetzt natürlich ich komme die nächsten Jahre endlich mal mit einem NAS in die Pötte für die Bilder vom Nachwuchs. 

Ich selbst hab aktuell eine 512er (MX100) und eine 480er (Sandisk Ultra 2) im Rechner. Dazu 2x 1 TB HDD. Wie gesagt, NAS muss endlich mal her. Aber allein schon wegen Steam werd ich wohl über kurz oder lang ebenfalls noch eine 1 TB SSD holen. Aber da interessiert ja wirklich, bis auf den ersten Kopiervorgang, zu einem großen Teil nur die Lesegeschwindigkeit wie hier schon bemerkt wurde. Und selbst wenn ich mal von meiner Actioncam ein Video ziehe und bearbeite haben die meist nie mehr als 2 oder 3 GB. Dafür reicht der SLC Cache.

Neu und gestern mit 199 € Kampfpreis ohne Versandkosten gesehen hab ich die Toshiba Q300. Die scheint bei der Leistung aber sogar noch unter der Triactor zu liegen. Leider gibts die Triactor halt nicht als 1 TB Modell, das wäre noch interessant was da für ein Preis käme. Aktuell sortiert nach besten Preis pro GB steht die Triactor mit 480 GB noch vor den günstigsten 1 TB Modellen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Juni 2016)

@PCGH Wann testet ihr eigentlich die neue Samsung SSD 750 Evo? Bei Tomshardware schneidet sie besser ab als die hier empfohlene SSD 850, und das für weniger Geld.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juni 2016)

Besser? Würde mich wundern: Samsung SSD 750 Evo im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase Die 750 ist mit er 850 ziemlich gleich auf.

Das beste gesamtpaket liefern im Moment die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und die SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Master_Chief_87 (22. Juni 2016)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> @PCGH Wann testet ihr eigentlich die neue Samsung SSD 750 Evo? Bei Tomshardware schneidet sie besser ab als die hier empfohlene SSD 850, und das für weniger Geld.


Haben die bei TH nicht die 850 V1 getestet? Die aktuelle 850er ist ja die V2 mit 48 Layern statt 32, sowie modernerem RAM.
Und gerade als Deutscher sollte man wissen, dass die V2 schneller ist, als die V1. 



Übrigens gilt das "für weniger Geld" nicht für die 500GB Varianten. Diese befinden sich derzeit auf dem selben Niveau.


----------



## Govego (22. Juni 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das beste gesamtpaket liefern im Moment die SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



sie ist aber nicht günstiger als die 850 evo. die 850 evo mit 500gb hat einen geringeren pro gb preis als die san disk ultra II 480gb. die san disk hat nur den kleineren preis, weil sie auch 20gb weniger speicherplatz bietet.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juni 2016)

SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 113,94€ (0,237/GB)

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    133,99€    (0,268/GB)

Samsung SSD 750 Evo 500GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 134,90€ (0,270/GB)

Mathe kannste, wa?


----------



## Govego (22. Juni 2016)

ach verdammt.

wäre ich mal nicht so faul, um es auch hinzuschreiben, dann wäre mir der fehler aufgefallen.

ja, hast recht. bei so einer aufgabe ist das jetzt irgendwie peinlich


----------



## Neppi88 (28. Juni 2016)

Sind die SSDs so fehleranfällig wie man immer so liest oder täuscht das nur? 
Und wie viel kürzer halten die im Schnitt zu einer HDD?


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juni 2016)

Nein und nein. Wo liest man denn davon?
HDD-Ausfälle kündigen sich gerne an und man kann ggf. Maßnahmen einleiten, SSDs sind einfach mal weg.

Außer bei wirklich groben, systembedingten Fehlern  oder Problemen sind obskure Statistiken zu Ausfällen meiner Meinung nach Banane denn eine Sicherung hat man sowieso und was hilft denn die mutmaßlich sicherere SSD, wenn sie ungesichert nach zwei Wochen ausfällt?

Meine OCZ Vertex 3  läuft mittlerweile mit >20.400h länger als es die WD1001FALS und ST2000DM001 getan haben äh hatten.


----------



## Seebaer (28. Juni 2016)

Wo liest man, das SSD so fehleranfällig sind????

Kauf eine gut SSD, nicht einen Billigheimer, und die hält länger als eine HD. Das ist generalisiert. Ausnahmen gibt es immer.
Mein Auto ist 24 Jahre alt und in Topform. Die heutigen Autos kann man nach 10-12 Jahren auf den Schrottplatz fahren.
HDs und SSD halten 1-unendlich Jahre. Das ist einfach Glücksache. Aber mit Samsungs Pro bist Du auf der besseren Seite.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Juni 2016)

Die Pro ist reines Marketing, welches sich der Anwender sparen kann. Die 850 Evo reicht vollkommen und es gibt auch genügend Alternativen wie z.B. die MX200, Sandisk Ultra II, BX200 , Samsung 750.....


----------



## Neppi88 (28. Juni 2016)

Lese das oft in den Verkaufsportale.  Wie weit das immer stimmt ist ne andere Geschichte aber nagut wenn es dann vieleicht doch nicht so an dem ist. 
Die Samsung 850 EVO ist für mich interessant. Manche kommentare schrecken halt so ab vorallen da es ja um Daten geht die man ja behalten will.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn Du die Daten sicher behalten willst, musst Du immer ein externes Backup machen, egal ob HDD oder SSD. Beide können jederzeit spontan (oder mit Vorwarnung) ausfallen. Und die Wiederherstellung der Daten ist gerade bei einer SSD u.U. kein Schnäppchen 

Ist zwar nicht repräsentativ, aber mir sind (in verschiedenen Rechnern) 2 HDD's und 2 SSD's verreckt. Meiner Erfahrung nach fallen HDD's entweder ziemlich schnell aus oder halten so gut wie ewig. SSD's strecken hingegen willkürlich die Füße hoch


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2016)

Neppi88 schrieb:


> Sind die SSDs so fehleranfällig wie man immer so liest oder täuscht das nur?
> Und wie viel kürzer halten die im Schnitt zu einer HDD?


Meine erste SSD war eine 128GB SSD von Kingston. Damals für 230€ gekauft. Diese läuft aktuell immernoch im Rechner meiner Frau. Insgesamt habe ich seit der Zeit ca. 30 SSD´s bei uns und bei Freunden verbaut. Einen Ausfall hatte ich noch keinen. Allerdings sind in der Zeit schon 4 HDD´s ausgfallen.  Also grundsätzlich würde ich gefühlt sagen das im Netz doch mehr von defekten HDD´s die Rede ist als von SSD´s. Allerdings kann dies auch Verbreitungsbedingt sein


----------



## Neppi88 (28. Juni 2016)

micha2 schrieb:


> Meine erste SSD war eine 128GB SSD von Kingston. Damals für 230€ gekauft. Diese läuft aktuell immernoch im Rechner meiner Frau. Insgesamt habe ich seit der Zeit ca. 30 SSD´s bei uns und bei Freunden verbaut. Einen Ausfall hatte ich noch keinen. Allerdings sind in der Zeit schon 4 HDD´s ausgfallen.  Also grundsätzlich würde ich gefühlt sagen das im Netz doch mehr von defekten HDD´s die Rede ist als von SSD´s. Allerdings kann dies auch Verbreitungsbedingt sein



Danke für den zusätzlichen Erfahrungsbericht. 

Ich selber habs noch NIE geschafft eine Festplatte hoch zu jagen wobei ich da aber bisher auch nur HDDs hatte. Was natürlich sehr wenige waren da alle ganz sind. 

Werd ich mich wohl doch mal umschlagen lassen und eine SSD holen. Hat das ein grund warum die  850 Evo sich um 30€ zu den anderen nach unten absetzt?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2016)

Neppi88 schrieb:


> Hat das ein grund warum die  850 Evo sich um 30€ zu den anderen nach unten absetzt?



Besserer Controller, jetzt mal abgesehen von den sonstigen üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. die SanDisk Ultra II.

Wenn Du mal ne SSD im Rechner hast, willst Du nie mehr was anderes. Das schwör ich Dir  Ich habe mittlerweile gar keine HDD's mehr im Rechner. Zu langsam, zu laut, zu Retro


----------



## Neppi88 (28. Juni 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> Besserer Controller, jetzt mal abgesehen von den sonstigen üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. die SanDisk Ultra II.
> 
> Wenn Du mal ne SSD im Rechner hast, willst Du nie mehr was anderes. Das schwör ich Dir  Ich habe mittlerweile gar keine HDD's mehr im Rechner. Zu langsam, zu laut, zu Retro



Hoffe das macht die jetzt nicht in irgendeiner weise merklich oder relevant schlechter.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2016)

Was meinst Du? Dass die SSD die HDD relevant schlechter macht? -- Doch! 

Oder meinst Du die SanDisk Ultra II? Die ist nicht relevant schlechter als die 850 EVO.


----------



## Neppi88 (28. Juni 2016)

Ne ich meinte wegen den besseren Controller.


----------



## micha2 (28. Juni 2016)

Selbst die billigste SSD mit dem schlechtesten Controller wird dir erstmal den Geschwindigkeitseffekt bringen der viele so begeistert. Wichtig ist nämlich die Zugriffszeit. Die liegt selbst bei sehr günstigen SSD´s meist bei 0,1-0,2ms. Zum Vergleich eine HDD hat so ca. 10ms.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juni 2016)

Samsung SSD 750 Evo im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Die Unterschiede sind gering, der Aufpreis zur besseren 850er mit rund 5€ aber auch.


----------



## Neppi88 (29. Juni 2016)

Bei 5€ ist das ja kaum was da kann man schon ruhig die 850 Evo nehmen. ^^

Bei Amazon find ich immer nur die V1 oder ohne Beschreibung.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juni 2016)

Du musst auch nicht bei Amazon suchen sondern über Geizhals. Amazon hat zwar ab und an nette Angebote, ist aber im Schnitt eine Apotheke was Hardware betrifft.

samsung 850 in Solid State Drives (SSDs) mit Formfaktor: 2.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## azzih (21. Juli 2016)

Überzeugt mich zu Teilen gar nicht der Test. Warum sollte jemand ernsthaft in dem 120GB Bereich ne SSD von Samsung empfehlen? Leute die dort kaufen wollen vor allem ein günstigen Einstieg in die SSD Welt und nicht so viel für ne 120GB SSD zahlen, wie andere gute SSDs mit 250GB schon kosten. Da nimmt man beispielsweise ne Adata Premier oder sowas für unter 40€, die minimalen Leistungsunterschiede merkt man in der Praxis eh nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Juli 2016)

> Ein weiteres Mal führen die Samsung SSD 850 Pro und die SSD 850 Evo mit den bereits genannten Eigenschaften und Unterscheidungsmerkmalen diese Kategorie an.



Dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht, mit der 2TB 850er Evo. 

Kann auch nicht klagen. Alles wunderbar. 

( Hab ja auch jahrelang dafür gespart.( Für's neue System mit SSD, win10pro, GPU und Monitor neu) )


----------



## CastorTolagi (21. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Goodram:
240GB GOODRAM Iridium Pro 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA
Ist der halbe Catch zur EVO 850 ein Problem?
Garantie wie bei der EVO 5Jahre und sonst scheinen die Werte auch ähnlich zu sein...


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juli 2016)

Ist kein guter Preis, da würde eher zur Samsung oder zur SanDisk Ultra II 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder SK Hynix Canvas SL301 500GB, SATA (HFS500G32TND-3112A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir die Crucial-BX200 gegönnt für den Wohnzimmer-PC und muss sagen die macht ganz brauchbare Werte für so ein Budgetmodell


----------



## Cookiie (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir am Amazon Prime Day die MX300 750GB gegönnt. Gabs für 139,90€. AM geilsten fand ich aber den Festplattenumzug, dank dem beigelegten Key von Acronis True Image war das in 10min von meiner alten M4 auf die neue SSD erledigt. Ohne Probleme,  hab's null bereut und freu mich riesig über den Platz, vorher nur 128GB.


----------



## Luebke82 (22. Juli 2016)

Schade das ihr die Samsung SM961 noch nicht erwähnt, da sie seit dieser Woche schon erhältlich ist (bei mir seit vorgestern verbaut).


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juli 2016)

Warum sollte man auch. Es gibt für den "Normaluser" kaum Vorteile durch eine M2 SSD, den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil kann Sie erst ausspielen, wenn die Gegenstelle ebenfalls aus einer M.2 besteht.

Man spart zwar Platz und 2 Kabel, zahlt dafür in der Anschaffung aber mächtig drauf.


----------



## pokusa (22. Juli 2016)

Dank eines 40€ Amazon-Gutscheins habe ich die 850 Evo 500GB für ca. 100€ mitnehmen können, womit jetzt meine rund fünf Jahre alte Seagate Barracuda HDD (laut CrystalDisk sind darauf mehr als 250TB geschrieben worden!) rausgeflogen ist. Es ist jetzt definitiv kein Must-have, aber schon sehr angenehm, wenn alles einfach etwas schneller (Ladezeiten) bis sehr viel schneller (Daten verschieben, Datenüberprüfung bei Steam usw.) von statten geht. Anno 2016 fühlt es sich schon "richtig" an.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. August 2016)

Hab die Kingston Predator 240 M2 im neuen PC, kann man wirklich Empfehlen, rennt wie RoadRunner. 
Was nicht da steht ist, das Kingston noch ein Key für Acronis True Image HD beilegt, welches auf der Homepage von Kingston, geladen werden kann.
Einzig bei der Verpackung "könnte" man Ningeln, die ist riesig im Vergleich zur M2 selbst. Die hälfte des Kartons hätte es auch getan.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2016)

Ich bin bis jetzt mit meiner Crucial M4 128Gb zufrieden. Bis auf den Platz. Die nächste SSD wird wohl eine MX200 512Gb.


----------



## Skeen29 (19. August 2016)

Habe nun auch meine letzte HDD gegen eine SSD im Rechner getauscht. Nun ist er absolut lautlos, Da alle Lüfter unter Windows stehen bzw. mit 200 Umdrehungen drehen. Die HDD war dort noch mit Abstand das lauteste Bauteil..


----------



## Luebke82 (20. August 2016)

Find es etwas zweifelhaft, das hier immernoch nicht die Samsung SM 961 erwähnt wird, stattdessen ihre Vorgängerin die 951. Die ist von der sequenziellen Lesegeschwindigkeit glaube mit Abstand die schnellste M2 - SSD.


----------



## oshan (20. August 2016)

ich hol mir die curicial bx200 1TB für unter 200€ im winter-sale.
das teil hat eine langsame schreibgeschwindigkeit, aber sonnst ist die ssd top.
das 250gb modell habe ich schon mal in einem pc verbaut. 
erkenne keinen unterschied im alltag zur 840 von samsung.


----------



## volvo242 (24. August 2016)

Habe eine 120GB Toshiba Q300 darauf ist die Auslagerungs, GTA 5 und Hitman 2016

System bleibt weiterhin eine 15 000 SAS Platte.


----------



## kotstulle100 (2. September 2016)

Die OCZ TR150 240 GB von Toshiba ist in den Lese und Schreibe Benchmarks ganz weit oben und ist noch dazu sehr günstig wieso wird sie hier nicht empfohlen ??? Auf anderen Seiten wird bemängelt das sie zu langsam sei, oder interpretiere ich die Benchmarks falsch hier ??? 

Beste Grüße und danke für die Hilfe


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2016)

Weil sie bei den restlichen (mehr fordernden) Benchmarks ziemlich weit hinten landet. Und das mit mehr Abstand als die 1-5% mit denen sie sich in den ersten beiden Benchmarks absetzen kann.


----------



## e4syyy (15. Dezember 2016)

Warum nicht die Crucial MX300 275GB anstatt der Crucial MX200 250GB? 

Ist günstiger, bietet Micron 3D-NAND-Technologie und hat auch noch mehr Speicherplatz?!


----------



## ifrflyer (15. Dezember 2016)

Das ist doch inzwischen kalter Kaffee. 
Manche Modelle sind inzwischen nicht mehr lieferbar  (Crucial MX200)
und neue Modelle nicht berücksichtigt. (Crucial MX300)
Was soll das also??


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2016)

weiss nicht, ob ich von meiner 950pro umsteigen soll auf die 960pro...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. Dezember 2016)

Schade, dass keine MX300 aufgelistet ist & mit "Momentum Cache" ist diese äußerst fix, aber auch ohne erhält man zufriedenstellende Werte ...


----------



## CiD (15. Dezember 2016)

ifrflyer schrieb:


> Manche Modelle sind inzwischen nicht mehr lieferbar  (Crucial MX200)


Es gibt aber noch genügend Händler die sie listen, anbieten und auch liefern können. Ob Crucial diese noch herstellt ist doch irrelevant, solange sie noch zu Hauf käuflich erwerbbar sind.



ifrflyer schrieb:


> und neue Modelle nicht berücksichtigt. (Crucial MX300)


Das hast du Recht, mich hätten Tests der MX300 auch interessiert.

Suche noch eine ordentliche SSD mit ~128GB welche SATA3 gut ausnutzt. Hatte da an eine *PNY CS1311* ... hat wer eine andere bessere Empfehlung im Bereich von ~50€?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. Dezember 2016)

Mit der MX300 habt ihr recht, ich werde das mal aktualisieren...

Die hat der Reinhard übrigens in Ausgabe 7 und 11/2016 getestet.


----------



## Quat (15. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Mit der MX300 habt ihr recht, ich werde das mal aktualisieren...
> 
> Die hat der Reinhard übrigens in Ausgabe 7 und 11/2016 getestet.


Ich war 'n Jahr nicht zu Hause, die kann ich nicht alle durchlesen, obwohl sie fein säuberlich gestapelt daliegen.
Ich hab doch nur'n paar Tage.

Edit:
Hab gerade eine 1TB 960 EVO bestellt, will die mit PCIe-Adapter betreiben, da ich alle SATA-Ports brauche.
Mal schauen was das für'n Spass wird.


----------



## Seebaer (15. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt Leute, die sagen, warum eine Pro bestellen wenn eine Evo billiger ist?
Wer schon mal erlebt hat, das eine SSD von heute auf Morgen einfach nur tot ist, der nimmt eine SSD mit größerer Sicherheit= Pro.
Gewöhnliche HDs hatten vorher immer einen "Todesschrei. Eine SSD funktioniert einfach von jetzt auf nachher nicht mehr.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Dezember 2016)

Das kann Dir mit der Pro genauso passieren... (wenn kein Backup vorhanden - dann Daten futsch).


----------



## ifrflyer (15. Dezember 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> Es gibt aber noch genügend Händler die sie listen, anbieten und auch liefern können. Ob Crucial diese noch herstellt ist doch irrelevant, solange sie noch zu Hauf käuflich erwerbbar sind.



Hätte mich präziser ausdrücken sollen. Mir gings primär bei der MX200 um die 1TB Variante und die großen Händler.
Die jetzt noch angebotenen sind auch preislich inzwischen unattraktiv geworden.


----------



## Quat (15. Dezember 2016)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sagen, warum eine Pro bestellen wenn eine Evo billiger ist?
> Wer schon mal erlebt hat, das eine SSD von heute auf Morgen einfach nur tot ist, der nimmt eine SSD mit größerer Sicherheit= Pro.
> Gewöhnliche HDs hatten vorher immer einen "Todesschrei. Eine SSD funktioniert einfach von jetzt auf nachher nicht mehr.


Die Pro war zwar auch meine Wahl, hab ich aber nicht zugestanden bekommen.
Dennoch, Pro=mehr Funktionssicherheit is' wohl eher Rechtfertigung als korrekt.


----------



## INU.ID (6. März 2017)

Der Preisvergleich-Link der "Samsung SSD 960 *Evo*" geht zur *Pro*.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. März 2017)

fixed.


----------



## Wiley_xxx (3. April 2017)

Warum ist die MX300 eigentlich Crucials Top-Serie? So wie ich das sehe,ist es die einzige Serie die Crucial anbietet.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. April 2017)

Interessant! Vor knappe fünf Jahre habe ich zu dekadenten 2x 256 GB Samsung 830 gegriffen, damals waren 2x 256 GB deutlich günstiger (~100€) als 1x 512 GB. Heute musste ich zu 2x 2TB  Evo zugreifen, wenn ich genauso wie damals sparen will, aber das Ersparnis liegt bei ~30€ heute gegen ~100€ damals... 

Naja, ich brauche dringend mehr SSD Platz! Vielleicht wiederhole ich diesmal noch einmal die Geschichte, aber nur mit 1x 2TB SSD, ich werde jedoch mein 5 Jahre altes Raid 0 vermissen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. April 2017)

Wiley_xxx schrieb:


> Warum ist die MX300 eigentlich Crucials Top-Serie? So wie ich das sehe,ist es die einzige Serie die Crucial anbietet.



BX200 gibt es noch


----------



## KI_Kong (22. Juni 2017)

Die Transcend TS512GSSD370SN 512GB hab ich vor knapp 2 Jahren um rund €105 bei amazn gekauft, gestern hab ich die um €170 Euro verkauft, das kostet die nämlich mittlerweile. : )
Also von sinkenden Preisen spür ich nix.


----------



## micha2 (22. Juni 2017)

Der billigste Preis für deine SSD war knapp 148€. Also wenn du sie irgendwann mal für 105€ gekauft hast, war das ne Aktion und ein richtiges Schnäppchen.  Das kannst du aber nicht mit der durchschnittlichen Preisgestaltung vergleichen.  Aber ein bisschen teurer ist es schon geworden. Der € war vor 2 Jahren ja auch viel stärker gegenüber dem Dollar.


----------



## KI_Kong (22. Juni 2017)

micha2 schrieb:


> Der billigste Preis für deine SSD war knapp 148€. Also wenn du sie irgendwann mal für 105€ gekauft hast, war das ne Aktion und ein richtiges Schnäppchen.  Das kannst du aber nicht mit der durchschnittlichen Preisgestaltung vergleichen.  Aber ein bisschen teurer ist es schon geworden. Der € war vor 2 Jahren ja auch viel stärker gegenüber dem Dollar.


Ja klar war das ein Angebot. Trotzdem ist bei SSDs tote Hose und preislicher Stillstand eingetreten. Seit dem Samsung Akku-Debakel haben die Preise, ganz unabhängig vom Dollar, angezogen.
Also von den immer wieder groß angekündigten Preissenkungen kann jedenfalls keine Rede sein. 
Das hemmt halt auch die Investititonslust aufgrund der generell sinkenden Kaufkraft in Österreich.
Wird sich in Deutschland vielleicht anders entwickelt haben, k.A.


----------



## Wanderer (22. Juni 2017)

Die SSD sind seit 2014nicht wirklich günstiger geworden, man darf natürlich nur gleichartige SSD miteinander vergleichen.

Meine Crucial MX 100 512GB kostete im Sommer 2014 ca. 170 Euro, das Nachfolgemodell MX 300 525GB heute 150 Euro.

Günstiger wurden die Dinger eben lediglich bis zum Frühjahr 2014, da gab es das neue Modell zum gleichen Preis, aber mit doppelter Speicherkapazität.


----------



## bastian123f (21. Juli 2017)

Hab vor ein paar Jahren meine Samsung SSD im Amazon Sale bekommen. Wirklich ein super ding. Hätte aber trotzdem noch gerne eine M.2 SSD


----------



## Terracresta (21. Juli 2017)

Neben dem wesentlich geringeren Preis haben normale Festplatten noch den Vorteil, dass man die auch mal länger als ein Jahr liegen lassen kann, ohne dass sie die Daten verlieren. Von SSDs kann man das nicht behaupten. Neben DVDs oder BDs brennen (viel Spaß bei mehreren TB), kommt man privat kaum an Festplatten als Backupmedium vorbei.

Wenn mein 2007er MP3 Player schon 16GB Flash Speicher hatte, sind 32 und 64GB heutzutage ein Witz, da man wohl annehmen sollte, dass sich die Produktionsgrößen seit damals vervielfacht haben (u.a  durch technologischen Fortschritt). Trotzdem kommen viele Smartphones grad mal auf 32GB, wenn nicht sogar nur 16. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie sich die jährlichen Produktionsgrößen über die letzten 10 Jahre entwickelt haben.

Interessant zu lesen: "Contract prices of NAND flash products in the first quarter of 2017 will continue to climb due to the undersupply situation caused by the industry-wide migration to 3D NAND architecture," said Sean Yang, research director of DRAMeXchange, a division of TrendForce" (März 2017)
Also ist der Mangel quasi hausgemacht, durch dem Umstieg der gesamten Industrie auf 3D NAND?

Es is auch lustig, Artikel von 2015 zu lesen, nach denen der Gigabytepreis laut "Expertenprognose" heutzutage 17 Cent, sprich 170€ pro TB für SSDs betragen sollte.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (21. Juli 2017)

Teils hausgemacht weil einfach viele neue 3D NAND Fabriken erst anlaufen und da sind wahre Monster dabei: Halbleiter: Samsung investiert uber 37 Billionen Won in Chip-Fabriken - ComputerBase

Teils auch sehr hohe Nachfrage. Allein wie viele neue CPUs dieses Jahr vorgestellt werden hilft bestimmt auch nicht. Auf Zen haben sehr viele gewartet. Handys haben immer mehr drin, allgemein die Nachfrage nach Flash steigt, die nach HDDs sinkt.


----------



## CiD (21. Juli 2017)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Neben dem wesentlich geringeren Preis haben normale Festplatten noch den Vorteil, *dass man die auch mal länger als ein Jahr liegen lassen kann, ohne dass sie die Daten verlieren. Von SSDs kann man das nicht behaupten.*


Hab letztens erst eine alte ADATA S510 aus der Mottenkiste gekramt mit Win7, funktioniert noch und die Daten waren auch noch drauf...sogar nach jahrelangen nichtnutzen. Behaupten kann man das von SSDs also schon.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Juli 2017)

Ihr solltet mal die empfehlungenüberarbeiten
Warum gerade Speicher größe als einsteifger oder enthusiast gewählt wurde?

zwischen tlc und mlc gibt es welten
lediglich samsung ist nioch halbwegs erhältlich bis 256gb
die adata sx930 ist evraltete der Ersatz nennt sich su900 bzw su8000
cruzial ist quasi vom markt
Aktuell ist toschiba sandisk samsung so ziemlich schnell aber sehr kurz haltbar.
toschiba tl100 256gb hält nur60tbw was ein witz ist
sandisk ebeneso weil identische ssd mit anderen aufkleber
samsung halten länger aber mehr als 600schreibzugriffe gibt es nicht.zumindest ohne garantie das diese länger halten Dazu kommt samsung problem bei alten Daten das diese quasi andauernd neu geschrieben werden müssen was die TBW  schnell hochtreibt
im grunde müsste samsung innerhalb von 2 hjren ihre 150tbw voll haben und solange gilt die gewährleistung

aktuell empfehlenswerte ssd
adata su900 256gb 800tbw (3200 Schreibzyklen)
kingston hypex savage 240gb 319tbw (1320 Schreibzyklen)
toschiba vx500 256gb 200tbw  (800 Schreibzyklen)
und jetzt wird es schwer weil ab dann nur noch tlc Speicher auf dem Markt ist
m2 ssd sind die zukunft da sieht es etwas besser aus
teamgroup 256gb ab 150€ 300tbw
corsair mp500 256gb 150€ 349tbw

also wie sieht es aus keine samsung wie das?
nun samsung hat die schnellsten ssd aber nicht die haltbarsten laut hersteller Angabe
inwieweit die tbw zutreffen sollte bedacht werden das durch die geringe tbw nicht wirklich der hersteller daran glaubt das die ssd so lange bei alen bedingungen halten
technisch wurde bisher das maximum von 1-7petabyte ermittelt leider ohne angabe von der größer der ssd.


----------



## Wiley_xxx (21. Juli 2017)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> tbw


Es wurde schon in einigen Tests belegt,das die angegenbene TBW von praktisch allen SSD´s weit überschritten wird.Außerdem solltes du mal nachrechnen,wie lange selbst die von den Herstellern angegeben TBW bei -durchschnittlicher Nutzung- ausreichen,dann würde dir sicher auffallen,dass der Wert im Grunde furzegal ist.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (21. Juli 2017)

Was zählt ist nur die Garantiezeit der Hersteller. Nichts anderes. 

Eine 960 Evo mit 3 Jahren ist demnach weniger hochwertig als eine 850 Evo mit 5 Jahren bzw. 960 Pro mit auch 5 Jahren. 

Kaputt schreiben könnt ihr einigermaßen hochwertige SSDs nicht, es sei denn die SSD läuft 24/7.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. August 2017)

Man kann auch das P/L Verhältnis preisen ...WHAT?!
Eine 4 TB Festplatte kostet 120€!
SSD´s sind immer noch das loch im Portmonee für user.
Die Leistung für den normalen (surfer)user hat sich seit SATA2 nicht verbessert und die spielekapazitäten stehen xpotentziell zum preis vor jahren als 128 Gb 300 euro kosteten!(und man 15 spiele neben windows installieren konnte)
Sorry aber diese Entwicklung zu verherrlichen kommt bei mir nicht an.
Bei der Entwicklung in Speichernutzung und preis bräuchte es 1,5 TB an Kapazität um in heutigen standards die 300€ zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## ifrflyer (28. August 2017)

@ Prozessorarchitektur, Dein Beitrag ist eine Beleidung für alle die hier lesen und
eigentlich keines Kommentares wert.
Vielleicht solltest Du erst mal deutsche Sprache mit Interpunktion und Groß- / Kleinschreibung
lernen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. August 2017)

Der hat nur sichtbar ein paar Liter Bier gehabt 
Lass mal ,kann jedem passieren.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (29. August 2017)

Hab mir ne 960 PRO 1TB gekauft. Warum? Weil ich's kann. Die zwei zuvor verwendeten SSDs (850 evo 500gb) wandern mit lächerlich wenig geschriebenen Daten an zwei Kollegen.


----------



## Diskothekenstewart (13. September 2017)

*AW: SSD Test 2017: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [September]*

@PCGH: Die Crucial BX300 gibt es durchaus für gut 150 Euro bei Amazon, nix mit 210 Euro bei Ebay.


----------



## DefloS (13. September 2017)

In der nächsten Printausgabe wäre vll. ein Artikel Sinnvoll wie man M.2 richtig kühlt.  bzw. ob sich der einbau eines Kühlkörpers lohnt


----------



## BosnaMaster (13. September 2017)

DefloS schrieb:


> In der nächsten Printausgabe wäre vll. ein Artikel Sinnvoll wie man M.2 richtig kühlt.  bzw. ob sich der einbau eines Kühlkörpers lohnt


Das würde mich auch interessieren... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Echo321 (13. September 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



In der PCGHW Ausgabe Februar oder März ( die mit dem großen Ryzen Special ) war der Test eines Mainboards mit M2 Kühlung. 

Sieht schick aus ... bringt aber kaum was. Das war ungefähr das Fazit.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. September 2017)

Echo321 schrieb:


> In der PCGHW Ausgabe Februar oder März ( die mit dem großen Ryzen Special ) war der Test eines Mainboards mit M2 Kühlung.
> 
> Sieht schick aus ... bringt aber kaum was. Das war ungefähr das Fazit.



Kam schon zweimal dran dieses Jahr. In 08/17 habe ich fast alle auf dem Markt erhältliche M.2-Kühler getestet. 

Fazit: Bringt nur in Benchmarks etwas, wenn man Hunderte von GBs schreibt, um die Drosselung zu verhindern. Für die Praxis bringen sie nichts bzw. da ist der Nutzen auf einem esotherischem Niveau.


----------



## BosnaMaster (13. September 2017)

Danke Jungs für die Antworten... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DefloS (14. September 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Kam schon zweimal dran dieses Jahr. In 08/17 habe ich fast alle auf dem Markt erhältliche M.2-Kühler getestet.
> 
> Fazit: Bringt nur in Benchmarks etwas, wenn man Hunderte von GBs schreibt, um die Drosselung zu verhindern. Für die Praxis bringen sie nichts bzw. da ist der Nutzen auf einem esotherischem Niveau.



Dann muss ich nochmal auf der "Ablage-B" wühlen und mir das raussuchen.
Schade eigentlich, denn bei den Amazon Reviews über die ich gestolpert bin sah es so effektiv und empfehlenswert aus : /


----------



## bastian123f (18. Oktober 2017)

Hab aktuell noch die 850 EVo mit 250gb. Darauf habe ich noch gute 100Gb frei, obwohl ich schon ziemlich viele Programme darauf habe. Nur alle Spiele sind auf der normalen HDD.


----------



## Dr-Best (18. Oktober 2017)

bringt einem ne samsung 960 im desktop betrieb auch nur irgend einen vorteil im vergleich zur 850 evo? bezweifel ich.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (18. Oktober 2017)

Hab ne 850 Evo mit 500GB als Systemplatte. Ist ganz gut gefüllt, versuche sie aber freizuhalten...
Hab noch 2x1TB HDDs im Rechner, die sind allerdings komplett voll, sollen bald durch 2 oder 4TB HDDs ersetzt werden. 
Sehr gerne hätte ich auch günstigere 500GB-1TB SSDs, aber da wird sich glaub so schnell nix tun


----------



## TheJudge (18. Oktober 2017)

usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> Sehr gerne hätte ich auch günstigere 500GB-1TB SSDs, aber da wird sich glaub so schnell nix tun


Ich hoffe nicht, aktuell ist meine 850ger ne richtige Wertanlage könnte ich trotz Nutzung teuer verkaufen als ich sie damals selbst gekauft habe


----------



## bastian123f (18. Oktober 2017)

Dr-Best schrieb:


> bringt einem ne samsung 960 im desktop betrieb auch nur irgend einen vorteil im vergleich zur 850 evo? bezweifel ich.



Im Desktopbetrieb und Office kaum, bis keinen. 



usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> Hab ne 850 Evo mit 500GB als Systemplatte. Ist ganz gut gefüllt, versuche sie aber freizuhalten...
> Hab noch 2x1TB HDDs im Rechner, die sind allerdings komplett voll, sollen bald durch 2 oder 4TB HDDs ersetzt werden.
> Sehr gerne hätte ich auch günstigere 500GB-1TB SSDs, aber da wird sich glaub so schnell nix tun


Dann doch gleich die 4TB für die Zukunft. Bei mir kommt demnächst auch eine 3TB obwohl ich stand jetzt nur ca 1,3 brauchen werde. Aber es kommen nächstes Jahr ja auch wieder Spiele raus.
Bei mir reicht die 250Gb Evo noch. Hab se vor 2 Jahren günstig bekommen und jetzt würde ich mir keine kaufen. Ist mir alles zu teuer.


----------



## Rancor_Bataillon (18. Oktober 2017)

Du willst dir wirklich noch HDD´s zulegen? Man merkt das 90% der user leider nicht wissen das es SSHD´s gibt .. also KEINE HDD´s mehr sondern kauf dir lieber 2TB für ~80€ und hast die Leistung einer SSD beim zocken und genug platz für Daten.


----------



## mardsis (18. Oktober 2017)

Rancor_Bataillon schrieb:


> Du willst dir wirklich noch HDD´s zulegen? Man merkt das 90% der user leider nicht wissen das es SSHD´s gibt .. also KEINE HDD´s mehr sondern kauf dir lieber 2TB für ~80€ und hast die Leistung einer SSD beim zocken und genug platz für Daten.



Für eine reine Datenplatte ist eine SSHD Geldverschwendung. Außerdem sind Festplatten mittlerweile sequenziell sowieso schon angenehm schnell (wenn man viele große Dateien kopiert), meine 3TB macht im äußeren Platterbereich 230mb/s. Auch im NAS hat eine SSHD nichts zu suchen.

Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei Spielen ist auch minimal, die meisten Spiele laden wirklich nur minimal schneller. Wenn ich ein Spiel habe, was schnell geladen werden soll schiebe ich das lieber auf die SSD. Außerdem gibt es de facto SSHDs nur bis 2TB, was bei großen Datenmengen auch ungünstig ist. Und für den Preis einer 2TB SSHD gibt es schon fast eine normale 4TB HDD.

Normale HDDs haben also in vielen Fällen durchaus eine Berechtigung, den Sinn von SSHDs sehe ich in Notebooks, die nur eine HDD aufnehmen können, man aber mehr Kapazität braucht als mit einer bezahlbaren SSD. Für Spiele vielleicht, aber wer eine SSD als Systemplatte hat kann sich die wichtigen Spiele auch darauf schieben und den Rest auf der HDD lassen.


----------



## Dr-Best (18. Oktober 2017)

Dachte ich mir. Dann kann ich mir sowas ja noch definitiv späten. Irgendwelche ominösen Anwendungen, wie manche hier, habe ich nicht die sowas erforderlich machen.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2017)

Desktop-SSHDs sind noch weiter weg von HDD-Kapazitaten - Festplatten mit Flash-Cache: Das Konzept der SSHD ist gescheitert - Golem.de


----------



## Quat (19. Oktober 2017)

Meine 960 mit 1TB hat nicht viel weniger gekostet, wie eins meiner Plattensysteme mit insgesammt 25TB.
Für mich sind HDDs noch lang nicht am Ende!
SSHDs sind, selbst wenn man das "richtige" Nutzungsverhalten an den Tag legt, nur dann eine Option, wenn nur ein nutzbarer Anschluß zur Verfügung steht. Was aber selbst in Notebooks eher selten der Fall ist. Schlußendlich haben Hersteller, ja ebenfalls kein Vertrauen in SSHDs.
Mehrere Notebooks sollte ich, in den letzten Jahren, mit SSHDs umrüsten. Alle kamen sie nach und nach enttäuscht zu einem weiteren Umbau. Die Algorithmen sind anscheinend doch nicht so toll.
Und dank HardLinks etc. lassen sich Festplatten so unwahrscheinlich kompfortabel in SSD-Systeme einbinden, dass der Nutzer kaum etwas merkt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. November 2017)

Hab mir eine BX300 mit 480 GB für 130€ geholt.


----------



## BattleFreaker (30. November 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hab mir eine BX300 mit 480 GB für 130€ geholt.



Und nun? Ich habe vor einem Jahr die MX300 mit 725 GB für 125 € bekommen. Und da frage ich jetzt nochmal: Und nun? :'D


----------



## Lexx (30. November 2017)

BattleFreaker schrieb:


> Und nun? Ich habe vor einem Jahr die MX300 mit 725 GB für 125 € bekommen. Und da frage ich jetzt nochmal: Und nun? :'D


(Was soll der) Schwanzvergleich?


----------



## Tigertechnik (9. Februar 2018)

Ist kein Schwanzvergleich. Er will einfach nur zeigen das die 130euro für eine BX 480 nun auch kein schnäppchen sind /waren


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Februar 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> SSHDs sind, selbst wenn man das "richtige" Nutzungsverhalten an den Tag legt, nur dann eine Option, wenn nur ein nutzbarer Anschluß zur Verfügung steht. Was aber selbst in Notebooks eher selten der Fall ist. Schlußendlich haben Hersteller, ja ebenfalls kein Vertrauen in SSHDs.
> Mehrere Notebooks sollte ich, in den letzten Jahren, mit SSHDs umrüsten. Alle kamen sie nach und nach enttäuscht zu einem weiteren Umbau.



SSHDs kann man meiner Meinung nach knicken. Sie sind etwas schneller als HDDs, aber wirklich groß ist der Vorteil nicht.
Da mir eine SSD aktuell zu teuer ist, werde ich ein 3TB HDD Datengrab zu meiner System-SSD dazupacken und FuzeDrive ausprobieren.
Gaming: Faster, Easier, Simpler Storage Technol... | Community


----------



## Seebaer (9. Februar 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> SSHDs kann man meiner Meinung nach knicken. Sie sind etwas schneller als HDDs, aber wirklich groß ist der Vorteil nicht.
> Da mir eine SSD aktuell zu teuer ist, werde ich ein 3TB HDD Datengrab zu meiner System-SSD dazupacken und FuzeDrive ausprobieren.
> Gaming: Faster, Easier, Simpler Storage Technol... | Community


Noch keine SSD gehabt, aber sich ein Urteil erlauben....!!!!
Nach der ersten SSD werden Deine HDs nur noch Backupplatten sein.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2018)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> SSHDs kann man meiner Meinung nach knicken. Sie sind etwas schneller als HDDs, aber wirklich groß ist der Vorteil nicht.
> Da mir eine SSD aktuell zu teuer ist, werde ich ein 3TB HDD Datengrab* zu meiner System-SSD dazupacken *und FuzeDrive ausprobieren.
> Gaming: Faster, Easier, Simpler Storage Technol... | Community





Seebaer schrieb:


> Noch keine SSD gehabt, aber sich ein Urteil erlauben....!!!!
> Nach der ersten SSD werden Deine HDs nur noch Backupplatten sein.



@Seebaer: Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (9. Februar 2018)

Zum Teil kann ich die Empfehlungen wirklich nicht verstehen.

Da wird zum Teil die MX300 empfohlen, obwohl es die sowohl bessere als auch günstigere MX500 gibt 


Zudem gibt es, meiner Meinung nach, eine andere SSD als ne MX500 zu kaufen, außer man ist Markenfanboy, man möchte mehr als 2TB in einem Laufwerk haben oder man geht direkt auf ne PCIe basierte SSD.
Samsungs SSDs (Sowohl 850er als auch 860er Reihe) sind für das gebotene einfach massivst zu teuer, und wieso Samsung auf die Hirnrissige Idee kam, die Garantie der 860 Pro von 10 Jahre auf 5 zu kürzen werde ich wohl nie verstehen. 
(Die 10 Jahre Garantie waren eigentlich das einzige Argument für ne Pro anstatt ner Evo, der MLC Speicher an sich war/ist einfach den Aufpreis an sich nicht wert)


Edit: 
Gerade auf Geizhals gelunzt, es ist nirgends (Deutschland+Österreich) ne BX300 verfügbar O.o
Edit2: Auf Amazon ist die verfügbar, jedoch wird die nicht bei Geizhals von Amazon gelistet (Wtf)


----------



## Quat (10. Februar 2018)

@ Sonnenbluemchen, der Artikel ist doch schon etwas älter. Aber stimmt schon, nach über einem Jahr könnte er mal: grundrenoviert werden, wenn's die Zeit hergibt.


----------



## Sonnenbluemchen (11. Februar 2018)

Es heißt ja, das dieser aktualisiert sei, deshalb die Kritik  (Da steht ja extra [Februar] hinten dran  )


----------



## cuban13581 (4. April 2018)

Wenn eine SSD(120Gb) nur für Windows und wichtige Programme benötigt werden und Spiele nur auf eine normale Festplatte kommen(HDD) reicht auch eine kleine SSD vollkommen aus. Ich kann mich zumindest nicht beschweren. Die Geschwindigkeit ist trotzdem top!


----------



## Deutschmaschine (4. April 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [April]*

Wow. Wenn ich das Wort „SSD-Festplatte“ schon lese, bestätigt das nur meine Entscheidung, das Zeitschriftenabo gekündigt zu haben.


----------



## Cosmas (4. April 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [April]*



Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Wow. Wenn ich das Wort „SSD-Festplatte“ schon lese, bestätigt das nur meine Entscheidung, das Zeitschriftenabo gekündigt zu haben.



Auch wenn SSDs grundsätzlich anders funktionieren und gebaut sind, erfüllen sie im Grunde genommen genau die Aufgaben einer Festplatte, nur eben schneller und (teurer).

Ausserdem ist PCGH nicht nur für Enthusiasten gemacht, sondern auch für Einsteiger und Leute die sich erstmal einlesen und mit Themen und Begriffen vertraut machen wollen, daher ist die Erweiterung "-Festplatte" erstmal nicht falsch, wenn auch technisch nicht korrekt.

Geh doch mal zu nem Unbedarften und sag ihm er solle sich doch mal ne SSD einbauen, damit sein Rechner schneller wird...der schaut dich erstmal an, als hätte er nur 'D-Zug, Bahnhof, Koffer klauen?' verstanden und seine nächste Frage wird sein: "Wat zum Jeier isn nen SSD?"



Sich also hier derartig an der Wortwahl aufzugeilen, ohne den Kontext und die Reichweite zu bedenken und damit seine Abokündigung zu rechtfertigen (die nebenbei keine Sau interessiert), is schon bissel arm... 



Was die MX-500er angeht... 
Damit werden wohl bald 1 oder gar beide meiner 500er Evos durch 1TB Modelle ersetzt werden, 
die Steam Biblio und so werden einfach zu fett und ich gehöre nunmal nicht zu den Leuten, die ständig de-und neu-istallieren, 
nur weil sie grad ein Spiel nichtmehr spielen und das sind die MX500er derzeit P/L-technisch unschlagbar.

Und 120er SSDs...wenn man nur das System und die wichtigsten kleinen Programme darauf packt, mags ja noch reichen, aber es wird doch recht eng...ich möchte meine 250er 960Evo nimmer missen.


----------



## Laforma666 (4. April 2018)

warte... ihm gings bestimmt nicht darum zu diffenrenzieren zwischen ssd und festplatte, beide sind fest und platt... aber eine solid state drive-festplatte ist wie eine tote leiche. einfach nonsense.


----------



## Rollora (5. April 2018)

So, die hälfte beim Preis noch bitte, dann werde ich endlich bei den 2 TB Platten schwach.


----------



## forg1vr (19. April 2018)

Damals auf SSD umzusteigen für Windows war das beste was ich machen konnte - damals noch mit einer 80GB Variante von Intel für, lass mich nicht lügen, aber 200€ oder so.

Aktuell habe ich eine 250GB  EVO 850 - und ich habe mich jetzt auch entschieden, meine 1TB HDD durch eine 1TB  EVO 860 zu ersetzen. Bei mir war letztlich die Lautstärke der entscheidende Faktor. Wenn der ganze Rest des PCs echt leise ist, dann ist so eine HDD echt nervig


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2018)

Hatt schon einer die ADATA XPG SX8200 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland getestet? Ist momentan preislich recht attraktiv.


----------



## KI_Kong (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [April]*



Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Wow. Wenn ich das Wort „SSD-Festplatte“ schon lese, bestätigt das nur meine Entscheidung, das Zeitschriftenabo gekündigt zu haben.


Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? Siehe Festspeicher.
_"Als nichtflüchtige Datenspeicher (kurz nichtflüchtiger Speicher vom englischen nonvolatile oder non-volatile memory, kurz NVM), Festspeicher oder persistente Speicher werden in der elektronischen Datenverarbeitung verschiedene Datenspeicher bezeichnet, deren gespeicherte Informationen auf Dauer erhalten bleiben – also auch während der Rechner nicht in Betrieb ist oder nicht mit Strom versorgt wird. "_
Die Bezeichnung "hard disk" oder "rigid disk" kommt davon, dass der Datenträger permanent mit dem System verbunden ist. Diesen Tatbestand erfüllt auch die SSD. Das Gegenteil von Festplatte ist demnach ein Wechseldatenträger. Das Wort selbst sagt aber nix über das Aufzeichnungsverfahren von nichtflüchtigen Informationen aus.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2018)

Ich bin mit meiner neuen 860 Evo bis jetzt super zufrieden. Schön schnell.  Genug Platz habe ich auch.
Mal gucken wie lange sie hält. Meine alte Crucial M4 lief nach 7 Jahren noch.


----------



## Casurin (29. Mai 2018)

Ich kann nur die "TeamGroup L5 LITE" empfehlen - und wundere mich warum keine SSD dieser Marke gelistet ist - ist eindeutig der Preis/Leistungs Sieger ( schnell, günstig, und so weit die Tests, meine Erfahrung und die Erfahrung einiger anderer sind auch zuverlässig)


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Mai 2018)

Wir bekommen leider nicht von jedem Hersteller Testmuster. Hab mir die SSD mal angeschaut. Sie ist sicherlich günstig, mit 420 MB/s max. schreibend, ohne DRAM-Cache und nur drei Jahren Garantie ist sie aber sicherlich kein "Preis-Leistungssieger" sondern eher ein Einsteigermodell.


----------



## Casurin (29. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wir bekommen leider nicht von jedem Hersteller Testmuster. Hab mir die SSD mal angeschaut. Sie ist sicherlich günstig, mit 420 MB/s max. schreibend, ohne DRAM-Cache und nur drei Jahren Garantie ist sie aber sicherlich kein "Preis-Leistungssieger" sondern eher ein Einsteigermodell.



3 jahre garantie ist jetzt nicht schlecht - aber 480 GB für den selben Preis den ihr bei den 240-280 Gb SSDs als TOP SSDs bezeichnet... 
btw - die MX300 hab ebenso "nur" 3 Jahre Garantie und kostet 75€, gegen 55/100 €  für 240/480 Gb.


----------



## Quat (29. Mai 2018)

Casurin schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die "TeamGroup L5 LITE" empfehlen - und wundere mich warum keine SSD dieser Marke gelistet ist - ist eindeutig der Preis/Leistungs Sieger ( schnell, günstig, und so weit die Tests, meine Erfahrung und die Erfahrung einiger anderer sind auch zuverlässig)


Weil TeamGroup LEDs drannpappt? ... für knapp 150€!

Edit: sorry,das ist keine L5 Lite


----------



## Casurin (29. Mai 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> Weil TeamGroup LEDs drannpappt? ... für knapp 150€!
> 
> Edit: sorry,das ist keine L5 Lite



Ja, die haben auch genug für die RGB-fans oder diejenigen die zu viel Geld haben


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Mai 2018)

Casurin schrieb:


> 3 jahre garantie ist jetzt nicht schlecht - aber 480 GB für den selben Preis den ihr bei den 240-280 Gb SSDs als TOP SSDs bezeichnet...
> btw - die MX300 hab ebenso "nur" 3 Jahre Garantie und kostet 75€, gegen 55/100 €  für 240/480 Gb.



3 Jahre Garantie sind mittlerweile Minimum - 5 Jahre sind Standard selbst bei SATA-Mittelklasse. Die MX300 ist nur so teuer, weil sie nicht mehr aktuell ist, die wurde von der MX500 ersetzt und - wie schon gesagt - bietet auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Casurin (30. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> 3 Jahre Garantie sind mittlerweile Minimum - 5 Jahre sind Standard selbst bei SATA-Mittelklasse. Die MX300 ist nur so teuer, weil sie nicht mehr aktuell ist, die wurde von der MX500 ersetzt und - wie schon gesagt - bietet auch etwas mehr.



Uhm.. ich weis ja nicht was du liest, aber heir bei euch ist noch immer die MX300 bei den "Unsere Top-SSDs mit 240 bis 275 Gigabyte:" drin.
Wie gesagt - selbe Leistung, selbe Garantielaufzeit, aber teurer..... macht also noch immer wenig Sinn. Von anderen Seitne her gibt es schon einie tests zu  den Teamgroup SSDs und die lassen sich durchaus sehen.


----------



## Tweakit (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, also ich nutze zur Zeit diese hier: Patriot  Burst 240GB ab 52,25 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
Bin sehr zufrieden, schnell auch relativ günstig!


----------



## Deutschmaschine (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*

Wow, ich bin echt erstaunt. Ein vormals wirklich gutes und fundiertes IT-Magazin verwendet selbst im Jahr 2018 für eine wahrlich nicht mehr neue Technologie den Begriff „SSD-Festplatte“. Es bestätigt mich in der Entscheidung, das Abo abbestellt zu haben. Da kann ich mir auch gleich eine Computer Bild Spiele holen...


----------



## twentythree (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin echt erstaunt. Ein vormals wirklich gutes und fundiertes IT-Magazin verwendet selbst im Jahr 2018 für eine wahrlich nicht mehr neue Technologie den Begriff „SSD-Festplatte“. Es bestätigt mich in der Entscheidung, das Abo abbestellt zu haben. Da kann ich mir auch gleich eine Computer Bild Spiele holen...



Da übertreibst jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen, aber im Prinzip hast du Recht. 
Ich hab nur auf den Artikel draufgeklickt, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte, dass die das wirklich geschrieben haben


----------



## BxBender (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin echt erstaunt. Ein vormals wirklich gutes und fundiertes IT-Magazin verwendet selbst im Jahr 2018 für eine wahrlich nicht mehr neue Technologie den Begriff „SSD-Festplatte“. Es bestätigt mich in der Entscheidung, das Abo abbestellt zu haben. Da kann ich mir auch gleich eine Computer Bild Spiele holen...



Menschen gibt es....denen kann man auch wohl gar nichts recht machen.
Was sollen die Redakteure denn deiner Meinung nach für Fachbegriffe für die Allgemeinheit verwenden?
Wenn da nur kryptische Zeichen und Kürzel verwendet werden, kauft und liest das kein normaler User und Anfänger mehr.
Artikel für Fortgeschrittenen versteht ein großer teil der Lser meistens nicht oder nur zum teil.
Im Heft habe ich so etwas auch schon öfters mal nur großzügig überflogen, wenn man sich nicht damit so gut auskennt und nicht so interessant erscheint.
Die Begriffe HDD- und SSD-Festplatte haben sich halt so über Jahre hinweg im Sprachgebrauch eingebürgert.
In dem einen stecken halt rotierende Magnetscheiben oder so drinne, in dem anderen Ding ein Haufen Speicherchips.
Funktion und Nutzen im Alltag ist aber identisch.
Daher kann man ruhig verallgemeinert von den beiden Sorten von Festplatten reden.
Man sagt ja auch noch Arbeitsspeicher bzw. Hauptspeicher, oder stellst du dich da auch so an?
Mainboard, Motherboard?
Laptop, Notebook?
Was darf äh soll es sein?
So etwas mit als Beweggrund anzugeben, sein Abo gekündigt zu haben, da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Testmethoden, Testergebnisse etc., die einem arg mißfallen, da kann man eher drüber reden.
Allerdings frage ich mich dann auch, warum du hier noch im Forum mitliest und hinschreibst?
Kostenlos ist es dir noch gut genug, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Kannst gerne Computerspiele Bild und Co kaufen.
Den Fehler habe ich mal wegen einer Heft-DVD mit Spiel gemacht.
Da stand echt nur Grütze drin.
Und da schneiden Billigspiele z.B. alleine nur aufgrund des Preises besser ab als Vollpreisspiele.
Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Deutschmaschine (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



BxBender schrieb:


> Menschen gibt es....denen kann man auch wohl gar nichts recht machen.
> Was sollen die Redakteure denn deiner Meinung nach für Fachbegriffe für die Allgemeinheit verwenden?
> Wenn da nur kryptische Zeichen und Kürzel verwendet werden, kauft und liest das kein normaler User und Anfänger mehr.
> Artikel für Fortgeschrittenen versteht ein großer teil der Lser meistens nicht oder nur zum teil.
> ...


Es geht nicht darum, dass man nicht verständlich schreiben darf, sondern dass man nicht etwas komplett falsches schreiben darf. Die meisten Leute wissen, was eine SSD ist. Da muss man nicht noch falsch „Festplatte“ dazuschreiben. Denn das ist eine SSD definitiv nicht. Ich bin sogar im Gegenteil so genügsam, dass ich nicht verlange, dass „Festplattenlaufwerk“ statt „Festplatte“ geschrieben wird, was eigentlich noch treffender wäre.

Ich habe übrigens nicht geschrieben, dass mich dieses Wort zum Teil zur Kündigung bewegt hat. Es hat mich lediglich im Nachhinein bestätigt, da auch vorher schon die Web-Artikel in ihrer Fehlerfreiheit sowie die Zeitschriften-Artikel in ihrem Detailgrad nachgelassen haben. Die Zeitschrift hat einfach in meinen Augen ihr Alleinstellungsmerkmal und damit ihren Kaufgrund verloren. Ein paar dahingerotzte Grafikkarten-Tests kann ich auch bei Google suchen. 

Und ja, du hast Recht. Was such ich noch hier? Kostenlos ist es mir noch gut genug. Es ist halt kostenlos und dann doch ganz annehmbar (die zwei Artikel, die ich maximal am Tag lese). Das ist wie wenn ich lieber ein F2P-MMO spiele, wo ich halt ab und zu F2P-typisch gegängelt were, weil ich nicht den Mehrwert sehe, 15€ pro Monat für ein vollwertiges MMO zu zahlen.


----------



## darthbomber (3. Juli 2018)

BxBender schrieb:


> Die Begriffe HDD- und SSD-Festplatte haben sich halt so über Jahre hinweg im Sprachgebrauch eingebürgert.


Festplatte, HDD und SSD ja, bei Kombinationen steht deine Behauptung meiner Meinung nach auf sehr dünnem Eis.

SSD-Festplatte erzeugt bei mir irgendwie leichten zerebralen Würgereiz.
Festplatte verwende ich gleichbedeutend mit HDD und SSD heißen einfach SSD. Mit Festplatte und SSD können auch die nichttechnikaffinen Leute in meinem Umfeld etwas anfangen.


----------



## Vanitra (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



BxBender schrieb:


> Die Begriffe HDD- und SSD-Festplatte haben sich halt so über Jahre hinweg im Sprachgebrauch eingebürgert.


Nein haben sie nicht. Der Begriff HDD oder Festplatte ist lange bekannt. Der Begriff SSD ist bekannt seit dem es sie gibt. Aber der Begriff SSD-Festplatte ist ein Mischmasch von einem der die Technik dahinter nicht begreift. Eingebürgert hat sich da gar nichts. Er wird immer nur von Halbprofis verwendet. Wie will man denn z.B. eine SSHD nennen? Die gibt es nämlich auch noch. SSD-HDD-Festplatte? Und das soll die Leser nicht verwirren?

Wenn man eine SSD wirklich noch umschreiben will, dann passt der Begriff RAM-Disk oder Halbleiterlaufwerk besser oder wegen mir auch Festwertspeicher. Denn das ist sie von der Technik her. RAM-Disk wird bereits verwendet und ist somit gesperrt. Halbleiterlaufwerk ist zu unverständlich. Festwertspeicher, da kann sich auch kaum einer etwas darunter vorstellen.

- HDD oder Festplatte
- SSD
- SSHD

Die 3 gibt es offiziell, der Rest ist erfunden. SSD-Festplatte ist ein Fantasiebegriff auf Computerbild-Niveau.


----------



## Quat (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin echt erstaunt. Ein vormals wirklich gutes und fundiertes IT-Magazin verwendet selbst im Jahr 2018 für eine wahrlich nicht mehr neue Technologie den Begriff „SSD-Festplatte“. Es bestätigt mich in der Entscheidung, das Abo abbestellt zu haben. Da kann ich mir auch gleich eine Computer Bild Spiele holen...


Na, das ist dann wohl mal eine Kurzschlußreaktion?!
Der Artikel ist jetzt in etwa drei Jahre alt und wird nur ab und an mal erweitert, steht aber regelmäßig alle 2 Wochen (?) im Newsletter bzw. auf der Startseite.
Auch wenn du Recht hast, brauchtest du jetzt 3 Jahre um nicht mehr „Halbprofi“ zu sein?


----------



## octogen (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin echt erstaunt. Ein vormals wirklich gutes und fundiertes IT-Magazin verwendet selbst im Jahr 2018 für eine wahrlich nicht mehr neue Technologie den Begriff „SSD-Festplatte“. Es bestätigt mich in der Entscheidung, das Abo abbestellt zu haben. Da kann ich mir auch gleich eine Computer Bild Spiele holen...



Nein er hat doch recht, richtig heißt es eigentlich SSD-Laufwerk auch wenn man sich damit in einem Wort wiederholt denn SSD ist die Abkürzung für -> Solid-State-Drive (Drive = übersetzt Laufwerk) die Beschreibung ist in dem Kürzel also schon inbegriffen.

 jetzt kauft ihm endlich einen Lutscher mit Blaulicht  




BxBender schrieb:


> Menschen gibt es....denen kann man auch wohl gar nichts recht machen.
> Was sollen die Redakteure denn deiner Meinung nach für Fachbegriffe für die Allgemeinheit verwenden?
> Wenn da nur kryptische Zeichen und Kürzel verwendet werden, kauft und liest das kein normaler User und Anfänger mehr.
> Artikel für Fortgeschrittenen versteht ein großer teil der Lser meistens nicht oder nur zum teil.
> ...





Ja und wenn er die Artikel im Heft regelmäßig gelesen hätte wüsste er, das sich der Manu schon lange als Fachredakteur den SSDs witmet und regelmäßig die Funktionsweisen der neuesten SSD-Techniken erläutert und sich genau mit der Materie auskennt und sehr wohl den Unterschied zwischen SSD und Festplatte kennt.
Der Begriff SSD-Festplatte ist ein allgemein gebräuchlicher Begriff, wenn man in jedem einzelnen Satz genau ins Detail gehen müsste, damit auch wirklich jeder Nerd zufrieden ist, dann hätte man als Redakteur viel zu tun.


----------



## Dr-Wandel (4. Juli 2018)

Der Link für die 1GB-Crucial-SSD zeigt auf eine Toshiba-SSD - das könnte mal korrigiert werden.
Inzwischen kann man bei einer 1TB-SDD auch nicht mehr unbedingt von "Dekadenz" reden, denke ich - mit sinkenden Preisen verschieben sich meiner Ansicht nach die Relationen.


----------



## darthbomber (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



octogen schrieb:


> Nein er hat doch recht, richtig heißt es eigentlich SSD-Laufwerk auch wenn man sich damit in einem Wort wiederholt denn SSD ist die Abkürzung für -> Solid-State-Drive (Drive = übersetzt Laufwerk) die Beschreibung ist in dem Kürzel also schon inbegriffen.
> ...
> Der Begriff SSD-Festplatte ist ein allgemein gebräuchlicher Begriff...


Du widersprichst dir selbst.

SSD oder dessen ausgeschriebene Formen würde ich als allgemein gebräuchlich einstufen. Das gleiche gilt für SSHD und HDD bzw. Festplatte.
SSD-Festplatte und auch SSD-Laufwerk les ich praktisch nirgendwo.

@PCGH: Korrigiert den Artikel bitte dahingehend, sonst diskutieren wir in 3 Jahren noch darüber.
SSD-Festplatte(n) --> SSD(s)


----------



## RivaTNT2 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*

Bei den aktuellen Preisen überleg ich ernsthaft mir vielleicht doch mal eine etwas größere SSD mit 1TB für meine Spiele-Partition anzuschaffen... aber 200€ ist eigentlich immer noch recht viel dafür dass gar nicht soviele Spiele von mir davon profitieren würden


----------



## Vanitra (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



octogen schrieb:


> Der Begriff SSD-Festplatte ist ein allgemein gebräuchlicher Begriff


Nein ist er nicht. Eine SSD ist eine SSD und eine Festplatte ist eine Festplatte. Die Technik dahinter ist vollkommen unterschiedlich.  Man könnte höchstens eine SSHD als SSD-Festplatte bezeichnen, denn sie hat von beidem etwas eingebaut. Eine normale SSD hat aber mit einer Festplatte nichts zu tun. Umso mehr man sich mit der Materie auskennt, umso mehr müsste man den Unterschied wissen.

- Der Begriff Festplatte ist die Übersetzung von Harddisk. HDD heisst Harddisk Drive und es müsste demzufolge Festplattenlaufwerk heißen. In dem Fall ist Festplatte der Begriff der sich eingebürgert hat.
- SSD heist Solid State Disk bzw. Solid State Drive. Also Festkörper- oder Festzustands-Diskette oder Laufwerk. Weil "solid state" ist fester Zustand oder Festkörper. Disk ist die im Computerbereich allgemeingültige Abkürzung für Diskette. Drive meint natürlich Laufwerk.

Wenn man jetzt SSD-Festplatte nimmt, ist das ersten denglisch und zweitens würde es Solid State Disk-Festplatte oder Solid State Drive-Festplatte heißen.

Übersetzt wäre das eines der folgenden:
-  Festkörper-Diskette-Festplatte
-  Festkörper-Laufwerk-Festplatte
-  Festzustands-Diskette-Festplatte
-  Festzustands-Laufwerk-Festplatte

Hier sollte man bereits bemerken, dass es nicht wirklich sinnvoll sein kann diesen Begriff zu verwenden. Die Behauptung dass sich SSD-Festplatte eingebürgert hat, die kann auch nur regional stimmen. Ich habe hier und im Internet noch nie diesen denglischen Begriff gehört. Er ist weder technisch noch fachlich richtig . Wenn man also behauptet ein Fachmann zu sein, dann sollte man solche Begriffe meiden.

Ich hoffe ich habe es jetzt endlich mal verständlich gemacht.



RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> aber 200€ ist eigentlich immer noch recht viel dafür dass gar nicht soviele Spiele von mir davon profitieren würden


Der Preis für 1TB SSD hat sich in der letzten Zeit/Jahr kaum bewegt. Die lagen monatelang auf um die 200-220 EUR. Erst jetzt rutschen sie etwas drunter. Als ich eine 1TB SSD wollte, war sie mir zu teuer und jetzt brauch ich schon fast 1,5TB.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



Vanitra schrieb:


> Der Preis für 1TB SSD hat sich in der letzten Zeit/Jahr kaum bewegt. Die lagen monatelang auf um die 200-220 EUR. Erst jetzt rutschen sie etwas drunter. Als ich eine 1TB SSD wollte, war sie mir zu teuer und jetzt brauch ich schon fast 1,5TB.


Ja ich glaube ich werde auch noch etwas auf rutschende Preise warten. Allerdings hat meine Spiele-Partition aktuell so 700-800 GB und da ist vieles dabei was ich auch wieder deinstallieren könnte bei Platzproblemen. Da würde eine 1TB SSD vorerst schon reichen


----------



## octogen (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



darthbomber schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selbst.
> 
> SSD oder dessen ausgeschriebene Formen würde ich als allgemein gebräuchlich einstufen. Das gleiche gilt für SSHD und HDD bzw. Festplatte.
> SSD-Festplatte und auch SSD-Laufwerk les ich praktisch nirgendwo.
> ...


 
Der Widerspruch war absicht (Ironie).
Dann gib doch mal SSD-Festplatte in Google ein, du wirst auf jeden Fall fündig.

SSD    ->  (Solid Solid State Drive) -> Solid = Solide (oder auch Fest) ; State = Zustand ; Drive = Laufwerk 
HDD  ->  (Hard-Disk-Drive)             -> Hard = Hart ; Disk = Scheibe ; Drive = Laufwerk

Der deutsche Begriff für SSD ist aber genau genommen Halbleiterlaufwerk.

SSD Festplatte hat sich Umgansprachlich eingebürgert, zu Anfang waren SSDs noch nicht so bekannt, also wurde Festplatte deskriptiv hinzugefügt. 
Es steht jedem Redakteur frei ob er Umgangsprachliche Formen verwenden möchte oder nicht, schließlich muss man ja auch Abwechslung in den Text bringen.


----------



## Quat (7. Juli 2018)

Vor allem die Funkton macht die SSD dann doch zur Festplatte.
Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Vanitra (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2018: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli]*



octogen schrieb:


> Der Widerspruch war absicht (Ironie).
> SSD Festplatte hat sich Umgansprachlich eingebürgert


Nein, hat er nicht. Eine SSD war schon immer eine SSD. Ach in den Anfängen konnte war eine SSD eine SSD.



Quat schrieb:


> Vor allem die Funkton macht die SSD dann doch zur Festplatte.


Jetzt wo du es schreibst, Dann sollte es auch CD-, DVD- und BD-Festplatten geben. Merkste was?

Die Funktion macht die SSD zum dauerhaften Datenspeicher wie Festplatten, CD, DVD, BD, LTO etc.


----------



## Quat (7. Juli 2018)

Eine CD, DVD oder BR wird aber erst in ein Laufwerk eingelegt, Wechselmedien halt.


----------



## Vanitra (8. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich einen Wechselrahmen nehme, mach ich jede HDD, SSD zum Wechselmedium. Das wechseln ist nur bauartbedingt und hat mit der Funktion darauf Daten zu speichern nichts zu tun.


----------



## CiD (8. Juli 2018)

Nennen wir doch einfach alles NVM (elektrisch, mechanisch, hybrid) und sparen uns den weiteren Abkürzungsquatsch.


----------



## Quat (8. Juli 2018)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Wechselrahmen nehme, mach ich jede HDD, SSD zum Wechselmedium. Das wechseln ist nur bauartbedingt und hat mit der Funktion darauf Daten zu speichern nichts zu tun.


Ok, Haarspalten! Oder an Fingern nuckeln?
Eine SSD ist fest nicht flüssig, auch nicht gasförmig!
Sie ist flach, selbst als Modul, flach wie eine Platte!
Man könnte also sagen; eine feste Platte oder auch Festplatte!


----------



## zotac2012 (30. Juli 2018)

> *PCGH Headline:* _Die letzten Jahre fielen die Preise für Flash-Speicher unaufhörlich._


 Seltsam, ich wohne in Deutschland und hier war es doch so, dass sich eine ganze Zeitlang gar nichts getan hat und die Preise einer SSD stagnierten! 
Ich habe mir damals 2015 eine Samsung Evo 850 SSD mit 250GB für 89,00 Euro gekauft, diese ging im Preis über die 3. Jahre immer um ein paar Cent oder auch mal um 1 bis 3,00 Euro hoch und runter. Im Januar 2018 hat diese z.B. noch 87,00 Euro gekostet, so viel zum "_die Preise für Flash-Speicher fielen unaufhörlich_", wo war das in welchem "Schlummerland von PCGH"!  

 Jetzt seit April 2018 ist diese im Preis wie auch andere SSDs endlich mal wieder ein ganzes Stück nach unten gegangen, meine Samsung kostet derzeit 69,00 Euro. Ich würde gerne und sofort meinen PC ausschließlich mit SSDs bestücken und meine 2x 2TB HDDs gegen SSDs tauschen, nur leider sind die Preise im Vergleich zu HDDs im Bereich 1/2 oder auch 4TB immer noch viel zu teuer, Sorry! 

Eigentlich dachte man 2014 bis 2016 im Jahre 2018 würde man eine SSD mit einem TB für etwas unter 100,00 Euro bekommen, das war leider ein Trugschluss! Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja dann bis 2020/2022 dass man eine 1/2 oder 4TB SSD zum Preis einer heutigen HDD bekommt, es würde echt Zeit werden. Bis dahin halte ich mich mit meinen beiden 2x2TB HDDs und meiner M2 WD Blue mit 500GB für das BS und meiner Samsung Evo 850 250GB SSD über Wasser!


----------



## mucka24 (30. Juli 2018)

Was für eine unsinnige Diskussion. "Festplatte" stammt aus der Übersetzung von "harddisk" und war das Pendant zur "floppy disk" (wabbelige Scheibe). Eine SSD hat keine feste Platte (Disk, Scheibe), weshalb SSD-Festplatte schon in zweifacher Hinsicht eine abenteuerliche Bezeichnung ist (HDD-Festplatte ist genau so ein Unsinn). Das SSD manchmal statt "Solid State Drive" als "Solid State Disk" übersetzt wird ist ebenfalls falsch. Aber Hauptsache man versteht was gemeint ist


----------



## sam10k (30. Juli 2018)

platte ist platte. 
egal in welcher form, ausführung.


----------



## bastian123f (30. Juli 2018)

Habe am Samstag meine neue MX500 500Gb angeschlossen. Schönes Teil und bei Amazon für 77 Euro im Prime Deal geschossen.


----------



## Gysi1901 (30. Juli 2018)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte man 2014 bis 2016 im Jahre 2018 würde man eine SSD mit einem TB für etwas unter 100,00 Euro bekommen, das war leider ein Trugschluss!


Psst! Je nachdem, welchen Blendern PCGH mal wieder auf den Leim ging, war es noch deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Juli 2018)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Psst! Je nachdem, welchen Blendern PCGH mal wieder auf den Leim ging, war es noch deutlich schlimmer.



Man bedenke, dass es schon 2015 den Konjunktiv gab.


----------



## country (31. Juli 2018)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## FoodForYourThoughts (31. Juli 2018)

Bei mir steht nun auch der Kauf einer SSD an. Im Rechner läuft eine 1TB HDD dazu soll jetzt eine 500GB SSD geschaltet werden. Da ich computerbautechnisch leider nicht viel drauf habe, überlege ich eine externe SSD zu kaufen und darüber Windows und größere Programme und Spiele laufen zu lassen. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Externen und internen SSDs? Ich würde ja versuchen eine interne SSD zu installieren, nur leider geht die Garantie futsch wenn ich jetzt anfang am Rechner rumzuschrauben.


----------



## Seebaer (31. Juli 2018)

Keine Garantie darf Dir verwehren Deinen PC aufzurüsten. Bau die SSD ein, installiere das OS darauf, oder clone es von der HD und benutze die HD als Speicher. Und mache 2 Partitionen auf der SSD. 100GB für Windows. Das Ungeziefer wird immer größer.


----------



## bastian123f (31. Juli 2018)

FoodForYourThoughts schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nun auch der Kauf einer SSD an. Im Rechner läuft eine 1TB HDD dazu soll jetzt eine 500GB SSD geschaltet werden. Da ich computerbautechnisch leider nicht viel drauf habe, überlege ich eine externe SSD zu kaufen und darüber Windows und größere Programme und Spiele laufen zu lassen. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Externen und internen SSDs? Ich würde ja versuchen eine interne SSD zu installieren, nur leider geht die Garantie futsch wenn ich jetzt anfang am Rechner rumzuschrauben.



Eine Externe SSD wird dann wahrscheinlich durch den USB Port gebremst. Also wenn dann schon intern. Was hast du für einen PC? 



Seebaer schrieb:


> Keine Garantie darf Dir verwehren Deinen PC aufzurüsten. Bau die SSD ein, installiere das OS darauf, oder clone es von der HD und benutze die HD als Speicher. Und mache 2 Partitionen auf der SSD. 100GB für Windows. Das Ungeziefer wird immer größer.



Wenn es ein Fertigsystem ist und du dran rumschraubst, dann ist das ein Segen für den Hersteller. Dann ist er schnell raus aus dem Problem


----------



## Seebaer (31. Juli 2018)

Jo. klar, Du kaufst Dir auch ein Auto bei dem Du nie die Reifen wechseln darfst.


----------



## FoodForYourThoughts (1. August 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Eine Externe SSD wird dann wahrscheinlich durch den USB Port gebremst. Also wenn dann schon intern. Was hast du für einen PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn es ein Fertigsystem ist und du dran rumschraubst, dann ist das ein Segen für den Hersteller. Dann ist er schnell raus aus dem Problem



Hab mir ein System zusammengestellt, aber zusammenbauen lassen von Alternate. Da ist auch so ein nettes Siegel drauf, also denke ich schon das das was mit der Garantie zu tun hat. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachfragen


----------



## bastian123f (1. August 2018)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Jo. klar, Du kaufst Dir auch ein Auto bei dem Du nie die Reifen wechseln darfst.



Die Reifen zu wechseln hat nichts mit der Garantie zu tun, außer du montierst vom Hersteller nicht zugelassene Größen. Schrammt der Reifen dann innen an und geht was kaputt, dann stehst du da mit dem Schaden. Auch der Tausch von Verschleißteilen ist in Ordnung. Allerdings steht auch meistens bei den Garantiebedingungen drin, dass dies eine Fachwerkstatt erledigen muss. Ich habe zum Beispiel 225/45/R17 droben. Vom Hersteller sind aber nur 195/45/R17 ab Werk zugelassen. Im Nachhinein hat der Hersteller zusammen mit dem TÜV dann noch eine Kompatibilitätsliste erstellt. Somit darf ich vom Hersteller, als auch vom TÜV meine 225er draufhauen ohne Bedenken.

Wenn dann musst musst du es auf den Motor beziehen. Wenn du diesen gegen einen größeren auswechselst, oder daran etwas veränderst was sich leistungssteigernd auswirkt, dann ist die Garantie für den Antriebsstrang futsch.

Da solltest du dich noch mehr informieren.



FoodForYourThoughts schrieb:


> Hab mir ein System zusammengestellt, aber zusammenbauen lassen von Alternate. Da ist auch so ein nettes Siegel drauf, also denke ich schon das das was mit der Garantie zu tun hat. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachfragen



Da solltest du wirklich nachfragen. Meistens steht ja auch auf den Siegeln " Waranty void if removed" droben. Dann ist es ja klar.


----------



## FoodForYourThoughts (2. August 2018)

Offizielles Statement: Solange man selbst keinen Schaden anrichtet beim Einbau bleibt die Garantie bestehen.

Gut, jetzt muss ich nur noch die passende SSD finden


----------



## bastian123f (2. August 2018)

FoodForYourThoughts schrieb:


> Offizielles Statement: Solange man selbst keinen Schaden anrichtet beim Einbau bleibt die Garantie bestehen.
> 
> Gut, jetzt muss ich nur noch die passende SSD finden



Also ich hebe mir erst vor kurzem diese hier gekauft:

Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €' '83,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kann ich absolut weiterempfehlen und auch hier im Forum wird diese immer mal wieder vorgeschlagen.


----------



## FoodForYourThoughts (3. August 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Also ich hebe mir erst vor kurzem diese hier gekauft:
> 
> Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €'*'83,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Kann ich absolut weiterempfehlen und auch hier im Forum wird diese immer mal wieder vorgeschlagen.



Die ist preislich ja absolut in Ordnung. Ich hör sowieso gerade das SSDs stark im Preis fallen hm? 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Pu244 (5. August 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Fertigsystem ist und du dran rumschraubst, dann ist das ein Segen für den Hersteller. Dann ist er schnell raus aus dem Problem



Ist er nicht, das wurde bereits Mitte der 90er höchstrichterlich durch ein Urteil gegen ESCOM geklärt.

Kurzgesagt: ein PC ist zum Aufrüsten konzipiert, also darf man das auch, Erweiterungen mit zusätzlichen Steckkarten, RAM Modulen und Laufwerken (um die drei ging es damals) sind erlaubt, eventuelle Garantieaufkleber am Gehäuse sind nichtig. Natürlich muß man damit leben, dass der Hersteller versuchen wird, alles auf die zusätzlichen Komponenten zu schieben. Dagegen hilft dann den PC im Ursprungszustand einzusichen, also alles ausbauen, eventuell vorhandene Teile wieder einbauen (blöd, wenn man die alte Graka nichtmehr hat oder der alte RAM weiterverkauft wurde), Testen ob der Fehler besteht (manchmal liegt es wirklich daran) und das ganze dann einschicken.


----------



## BxBender (7. August 2018)

FoodForYourThoughts schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nun auch der Kauf einer SSD an. Im Rechner läuft eine 1TB HDD dazu soll jetzt eine 500GB SSD geschaltet werden. Da ich computerbautechnisch leider nicht viel drauf habe, überlege ich eine externe SSD zu kaufen und darüber Windows und größere Programme und Spiele laufen zu lassen. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Externen und internen SSDs? Ich würde ja versuchen eine interne SSD zu installieren, nur leider geht die Garantie futsch wenn ich jetzt anfang am Rechner rumzuschrauben.



Versuche lieber gar nicht erst, dein geliebtes Windows und die Programme auf einen externen Datenträger zu installieren und das als Hauptsystem und Bootmedium verwenden zu wollen. Nein, nie, nimmer.  
Immer nur intern, am schnellsten verfügbaren Datenport.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (25. September 2018)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Ein Test großer (5tb+) externer HDDs wäre mal knorke so als bescheidene Bitte.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (29. Oktober 2018)

Der Link zur Crucial MX500 (1.024 GB) auf Seite 2 führt zu einem Modell von Toshiba.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Oktober 2018)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Ein Test großer (5tb+) externer HDDs wäre mal knorke so als bescheidene Bitte.



Gute Idee. Notiere ich mir für kommende Heftausgaben. 



RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Der Link zur Crucial MX500 (1.024 GB) auf Seite 2 führt zu einem Modell von Toshiba.



Thx. Fixed.


----------



## 3dfx01 (29. Oktober 2018)

Dazu noch Tests externer HDD/SSD/SSM-Gehäuse, das würde wirklich weiterhelfen bei dem Chaos an angeboten.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



> Unsere Top-SSDs ab 960 bis Gigabyte


Auf Seite 2 ist noch ein kleiner Fehler.


----------



## Arkintosz (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde es immer schade, dass die Haltbarkeit nicht getestet wird, denn die ist am wichtigsten. Ich kaufe deshalb nur Samsung-SSDs, aber ich würde gern auch einem anderen Hersteller mal die Chance geben. Nur findet man kaum Tests, wo die SSDs totgeschrieben wurden - anders kann man leider aber nicht herausfinden, wie lange sie wirklich halten.
Zudem ist es interessant, wie lange die Daten auf der SSD ohne Fehler lesbar sind, wenn man sie ohne Stromzufuhr in den Schrank legt.

Klar ist: MLC 3D > TLC 3D > QLC 3D. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob MLC noch besser als TLC 3D ist... Zudem fehlt mir eine Zusammenfassung zwischen all diesen Techniken, wie viel Volumen eine 22nm MLC 3D-Zelle im Vergleich zur entsprechenden TLC-Zelle hat, und im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern.
Auch wäre interessant, wie oft die Zellen bei TLC häufiger refreshed werden, als bei MLC usw.
Beispielsweise ist mir mal eine SanDisk abgekratzt und wurde nicht mehr erkannt, die Wärmeleitpads hatten teilweise keinen Kontakt zum Gehäuse usw. Hier wird zwar auch mit Wärmebildkamera getestet, aber ob der Controller Bugs hat, weiß man nicht.

Folglich sieht es so aus, als ob man einfach eine billige SanDisk TLC-SSD nehmen könnte und nahezu die gleiche Leistung wie mit z.B. einer Samsung SSD 970 Pro bekommen würde.
Wie man aber an den Benchmarks sehen kann, ist die Leistung vom Gefühl her sowieso mit SSDs überall sehr ähnlich. Somit interessiert eigentlich nur die Zuverlässigkeit. Und das ist eben die Frage... Wenn die SanDisk häufiger und schneller abkratzen würde als die Samsung Pro-SSD, wäre es sicherlich ein Grund, dafür auch mehr zu zahlen. Es wäre schön, wenn es möglich wäre, dazu mal zuverlässige Zahlen zu sehen, statt nur auf das Gefühl, die Art der Flash-Zellen und irgendwelche alten Tests von vor Jahren vertrauen zu müssen.

Edit: Ist allerdings bei Festplatten leider das gleiche gewesen und natürlich auch bei allen anderen Komponenten, wo die Zuverlässigkeit nicht so extrem wichtig ist...


----------



## sterreich (30. Oktober 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer schade, dass die Haltbarkeit nicht getestet wird, denn die ist am wichtigsten. Ich kaufe deshalb nur Samsung-SSDs, aber ich würde gern auch einem anderen Hersteller mal die Chance geben. Nur findet man kaum Tests, wo die SSDs totgeschrieben wurden - anders kann man leider aber nicht herausfinden, wie lange sie wirklich halten.
> Zudem ist es interessant, wie lange die Daten auf der SSD ohne Fehler lesbar sind, wenn man sie ohne Stromzufuhr in den Schrank legt.


Solche Tests dauern halt unglaublich lang bzw. schwer. Hier ein Bericht von Heise, die letzte Platte war ein Jahr unter Dauerbelastung und selbst die schlechtesten haben mehr als das doppelte TBW-Versprechen erreicht:
SSD-Langzeittest beendet: Exitus bei 9,1 Petabyte |
    heise online

Solange die Platte also von einem Markenhersteller ist gibts wohl keine Probleme. Meine erste SSD ist nach über 5 Jahren immer noch im Einsatz.


----------



## XT1024 (30. Oktober 2018)

Hokus, Pokus, Haltbarkeit.


Arkintosz schrieb:


> Nur findet man kaum Tests, wo die SSDs totgeschrieben wurden - anders kann man leider aber nicht herausfinden, wie lange sie wirklich halten.


Weil das offenbar auch heute *noch* den verschwendeten Strom nicht wert ist.
Der drohende Untergang wird ja mit jeder neuen Speichertechnologie heraufbeschworen aber bis heute scheinen die Daten noch recht sicher zu sein.


Obskure, monatelange Schreibtests und dann vollgeschrieben jahrelang ohne Strom liegen lassen. Tolle Idee aber in X Jahren brauche ich keine Tests zu uralten Modellen mehr.


Meine OCZ Vertex 3 funktioniert noch immer und die SanDisk muss doch tatsächlich 10 Jahre der Garantiedauer mit kaum auszuhaltend niedrigen 80 TBW auskommen.
Und der Witz ist: _garantierte_ 80 TBW reicht tatsächlich aus während andere selbst bei 180 TBW der MX500 500 GB zu heulen anfangen. 




Arkintosz schrieb:


> Somit interessiert eigentlich nur die Zuverlässigkeit. Und das ist eben die Frage... Wenn die SanDisk häufiger und schneller abkratzen würde als die Samsung Pro-SSD, wäre es sicherlich ein Grund, dafür auch mehr zu zahlen.


~1/2 TB 970 Pro 170€, SanDisk Plus 66 €
Mehr als doppelt so viel für eine *erhofft* bessere Haltbarkeit auszugeben finde ich schon merkwürdig.


----------



## repe (30. Oktober 2018)

Grüß euch!

Möchte jetzt keinen eigenen Thread für eine kurze Frage eröffnen:

Ich habe mir das MSI B450 Tomahawk bestellt, darauf wird dann ein Ryzen 2700x laufen. GraKa ist eine Gigabyte 1070 G1 Gaming. Zurzeit habe ich eine SATA SSD eingebaut, jetzt möchte ich mir dann zusätzlich eine M.2 SSD (PCIe) miteinbauen. Irgendwo bilde ich mir ein gelesen zu haben, dass sich GraKa und weitere PCI-Komponenten die PCI Lanes wegnehmen könnten, und dass es dann zu Leistungseinbußen kommen könnte. Habe ich das falsch verstanden? 
Vielen Dank!

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Quat (30. Oktober 2018)

Bei Intel ja, bei AMD, wenn es bei einer bleibt und die am richtigen Port verbaut ist, nein.

Edit: Bei Intel am richtigem Port verbaut, auch nicht mehr unbedingt, War nur bei allen Boards, die keinen M2-Port hatten.


----------



## tAyooma (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich drücke gleich auf den "Kaufen" Knopf und nenne dann eine Samsung 970 pro 1 tb mein Eigen...

Kommendes Wochenende setze ich den PC neu auf. Derzeit habe ich das Asus Z170 Progaming Mainboard auf dem ich, soweit ich es erkenne, nur 1x 970 pro anschließen kann.

Nun die Frage: 970 für Windows? Games? oder beides? Ich nutze grad noch eine Samsung 860 pro 1x 256gb für Windows und 1x 1tb für Games... Platz habe ich noch ausreichend, um alles auf 1 Platte zu packen mit 1 tb...

Oder gibt es Möglichkeiten, mehr als 1 970 Pro anzuschließen?


----------



## Quat (30. Dezember 2018)

Kommt doch drauf an was dein System leisten muß.
Für Windows und Spiele is‘es eigentlich Jacke wie Hose, der spürbare Unterschied ist so gering.
Ist dir ein schlankes System-Backup wichtig, gehört W auf die 256er und Spiele auf die anderen.
Für etwas mehr“ optimale“ Leistung, die 970er für Windows, nebst der wichtigsten Spiele. (so in etwa bei mir)
Und ja, man kann mehr als eine 970er betreiben.
Spätestens PCIe-Adapterkarten verschaffen dir einen zweiten Steckplatz. Bei einigen Systemen, kastriert man dadurch aber seine Grafik, 16x PCIe auf 8x PCIe. Weil einige CPU zu wenige Lanes bereit halten, z.B.

Viel Spaß mit der 970er!


----------



## tAyooma (30. Dezember 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> Bei einigen Systemen, kastriert man dadurch aber seine Grafik, 16x PCIe auf 8x PCIe. Weil einige CPU zu wenige Lanes bereit halten, z.B.



Die Aussage ist wichtig! Welche Info brauchst du von mir, um zu wissen, ob ich mich kastriere oder nicht?

Das System ist einfach zum Daddeln mit wqhd Auflösung. Wenn ich den Part mit den SSDs durch hab, tausch ich die gtx1070 noch durch. Da hab ich aber noch keinen Entschluss gefasst.


----------



## Quat (31. Dezember 2018)

Ach gottchen, Kaufberatung, ... is‘ eigentlich nicht mein Ding!
Schreib mal dein Prozessor und dein Board auf - genaue Bezeichnung beim Board, vom Karton oder vom Board selbst, nicht nur sowas wie „Asus Aorus“! (witzig, ob sich GB da was bei gedacht hat?)
Ich schau, wenn ich Zeit finde! Vielleicht regt sich ja auch noch einer mit Wissen oder und Erfahrung.

Laß dir Zeit mit der 1070er, im Moment gibt es nichts, dass es wert wär, diese zu ersetzen, mM.
Schnelleres gibt‘s, ja freilich! Aber Leistung sollte nicht alles rechtfertigen, glaub ich.

Guten Rutsch und frohes Neues, an alle!


----------



## tAyooma (31. Dezember 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> Schreib mal dein Prozessor und dein Board auf - genaue Bezeichnung beim Board, vom Karton oder vom Board selbst, nicht nur sowas wie „Asus Aorus“! (witzig, ob sich GB da was bei gedacht hat?)



Moin, also nutzen tu ich i7 6700K, Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, 4x8 G.Skill 2133 CL15

Wie gesagt, 1x 512gb und 1x 1tb 970 Pro wären mein Favorit mit je 1x Windows / Systemprogramme und 1x Spiele / sonstige Programme... Wenn ich jedoch von 16x PCIe auf 8 rutsche, dann wäre es das mir nicht wert. 
Dann würde ich 1x 970 Pro kaufen wobei ich dann nicht wüsste, ob diese dann als Spiele- oder GamesSSD mehr bringt oder beides darauf und meine alte 860 pro für sonstige Programme?!

Ich kenn mich bei SSDs halt garnicht aus und ob man überhaupt was merkt...


----------



## CiD (31. Dezember 2018)

tAyooma schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch von 16x PCIe auf 8 rutsche, dann wäre es das mir nicht wert.


Bisher ist mir noch kein namenhaftes ATX Mainboard untergekommen welches Lanes vom primären PCIe 3.0 x16 Interface für M.2-Express abzweigt. Meist werden dafür sekundäre PCIe-Interfaces herangezogen. Möglich das bei dir dann der letzte PCIe 3.0 x16 herangezogen wird.
Wenn es aber dennoch so wäre, würde das ASUS sicher im Handbuch vermerken, habe da aber nichts finden können.


----------



## Quat (1. Januar 2019)

Also vorweg; Die Grafik wird kastriert, wenn man eine PCIe SSD in einen der PCIe 16x Slots steckt, übrigens egal, was man da rein steckt und Lanes gebraucht. (Handbuch Abschnitt 1-15 gillt nicht nur für Graikkarten)

Willst du also zwei PCIeSSDs verbauen, bleibt dir bei der Zweiten nur die Adapter-Lösung, mittels Steckkarten-Adapter.
Steckst du einen - zwei Adapter + Grafikkarte wären theoretisch möglich - in dein Board, wird deine Grafikkarte nur noch 8 Lanes nutzen können!
Bei dem vorhandenen M2-Steckplatz, also deiner (baldigen) 970er, besteht das Problem nicht!

Edit: CiD danke für den Link!

Frohes Neues!


----------



## XT1024 (1. Januar 2019)

tAyooma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, 1x 512gb und 1x 1tb 970 Pro wären  mein Favorit mit je 1x Windows / Systemprogramme und 1x Spiele /  sonstige Programme...


Wozu immer dieser Zirkus mit mehreren SSDs und, noch interessanter, was passiert mit den restlichen >450 GB der "System"-SSD?



> Ich kenn mich bei SSDs halt garnicht aus und ob man überhaupt was merkt...


Im Vergleich zu der 860 Pro und abgesehen von der leichteren Brieftasche?



tAyooma schrieb:


> Platz habe ich noch ausreichend, um alles auf 1 Platte zu packen mit 1  tb...


Also, wozu mehrere *neu* kaufen und nicht die 860 weiter für's System nehmen und wenn die 970 so affengeil ist, diese für den Rest?



tAyooma schrieb:


> Ich nutze grad (...) 1x 1tb für Games...


Das ist doch hoffentlich eine HDD oder das ganze Vorhaben wird ja _noch_ frag-/merkwürdiger.


----------



## tAyooma (1. Januar 2019)

Dann setze ich das System neu auf und Games sowie Windows kommen auf die 970 Pro... Die 860 Pro bekommt dann die ganzen Programme, die ich so habe/nutze... 
Wenn nur 1 sinnvoll geht, dann wird es auch nur 1...

Ich habe nur SSD, kein HDD... um kurz auf die Frage zu antworten...


----------



## Quat (1. Januar 2019)

@ XT, was is‘n sinnvoll?
Natürlich reicht eine 60 GB SSD für‘s ganze System. Der Rest kann ja in die Klaut oder ist Online abrufbare, nicht war? Und wenn man nix macht, reichen gar 32 GB, Windows oder‘n schönes schlankes Linux, Browser fertig!
Mal ab, dass W7 selbst, sich gern mal auf 55GB aufbläht, kann man ja gegen angehen und is‘ für eine 1000er ohnehin kein Thema.
W10 wird das nicht anders machen, is‘ nur noch nicht soweit aber auch hier, kann man ja was gegen machen.
Also ich hab keine Lust, nur weil ich es wiedermal spielen möchte, ein Spiel nochmal neu runterzuladen und zu installieren, alle Patches abzuwarten usw.
Gerade in der letzten Zeit tauchen Spiele auf, die gern mal mit 100 GB im Download liegen und dann noch gepatcht werden wollen. Da sind die schon obligatorischen 60 GB pro Spiel plus 40 GB Patches, der letzten zwei Jahre (grobe Schätzung!), zwar auch nicht zu verachten, aber dennoch eine andere Hausnummer.
Die Zeiten ändern sich halt. Crysis ist mit Mods ca. 31 GB groß, Fallout 4 mit Mods schon 130 GB, beide ohne Installationsdateien. FarCry 5 ist - bereinigt - installiert 75 GB groß, die Installationsdateien nochmal irgendwas um die 80 usw usf. Von einigen TB PSDs fang ich ja garnicht an, die hat man normal nicht, nur manchmal eben doch.
Es läppert sich halt mit der Zeit. Aber stimmt schon, der überwiegende Teil liegt auf Platte. Nur haben just zur Zeit, Platten die Eigenart unerträglich laut zu sein, wenn‘s nicht gerade die langsamste für‘s NAS sein soll. Im Mom. geht‘s laut Herstellern bei 30 dB los, die sind aber wirklich verdammt laut!
Ach, Backups und Puffer müßen noch irgendwo hin. Braucht man ja auch nicht, wenn man nix macht oder nur online unterwegs ist.
Aber ja, so Unrecht hast du natürlich nicht, 2TB SSDs sind grad recht günstig! Die plus die „Alte“ reichen bestimmt auch eine Weile.


----------



## garfield36 (7. Januar 2019)

Der Artikel ist, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, vom 07.01.2019. Er dürfte allerdings schon letztes Jahr geschrieben worden sein. Zumindest deutet diese Formulierung im Beitrag darauf hin: "_Das am besten bewertete Modell ist die SSD 860 Evo mit 4 TB, welche mit einem vierstelligen Obulus für fast alle Käufer aber zu teuer ist_". Aktuell ist die Samsung bereits unter € 630.- erhältlich.


----------



## Deutschmaschine (7. Januar 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, vom 07.01.2019. Er dürfte allerdings schon letztes Jahr geschrieben worden sein. Zumindest deutet diese Formulierung im Beitrag darauf hin: "_Das am besten bewertete Modell ist die SSD 860 Evo mit 4 TB, welche mit einem vierstelligen Obulus für fast alle Käufer aber zu teuer ist_". Aktuell ist die Samsung bereits unter € 630.- erhältlich.


Das erklärt auch, warum im Artikel immer noch BILD-mäßig „SSD-Festplatten“ geschrieben wird. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein Magazin,  welches sich „Aktuell, fundiert und übersichtlich“ nennt, auch nach wiederholten Hinweisen immer noch absichtlich falsche, da umgangssprachliche und nicht-technische Begriffe verwendet.


----------



## Basti 92 (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo, steht das Testfile 10GB für den "Real World Performance" Benchmark zum Download zur Verfügung? Ich würde gern selbst testen um vergleichen zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. März 2019)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Hallo, steht das Testfile 10GB für den "Real World Performance" Benchmark zum Download zur Verfügung? Ich würde gern selbst testen um vergleichen zu können.



Hi. Das sind einfache Windows- und Programme-Ordner. Ich denke, so einfach dürfen wir das nicht rausgeben. Die Ergebnisse würden ohnehin von unseren stark abweichen, da die Leistung je nach System stark schwankt. Die Ergebnisse dienen auch nur zum direkten Vergleich der Modelle untereinander.


----------



## Lowmotion (1. März 2019)

Mich wurmt der Test eigentlich nur, weil hier auf der PC GAMES HARDWARE die Priorität nicht auf den Spieleladezeiten liegt. Genau hier wünscht man sich doch einen Test und nicht vom Kopieren von 10.000 Bilddateien. Die Spieleinstallation von DVD spielt seit Jahren keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. März 2019)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> Mich wurmt der Test eigentlich nur, weil hier auf der PC GAMES HARDWARE die Priorität nicht auf den Spieleladezeiten liegt. Genau hier wünscht man sich doch einen Test und nicht vom Kopieren von 10.000 Bilddateien. Die Spieleinstallation von DVD spielt seit Jahren keine Rolle mehr.



Die gibt es in den Tests im Heft. Außerdem sind die nicht wirklich spektakulär, da die Unterschiede sogar zwischen SATA und PCI-Express nur wenige Sekunden betragen.


----------



## Darkscream (1. März 2019)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> Mich wurmt der Test eigentlich nur, weil hier auf der PC GAMES HARDWARE die Priorität nicht auf den Spieleladezeiten liegt.


Den gibt es doch und ist zudem völlig belanglos weil es quasi keine Unterschiede gibt:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/SSD-H...Wie-viel-bringt-NVME-im-Spielealltag-1271954/


----------



## Kell-Conerem (1. März 2019)

Frage durch die Runde.  Ich hab das Z97 Extreme6 Board von ASRock, und wollte fragen ob die derzeitigen NVME SSDs noch auf dem Board laufen, habe damals extra das speed board das eine PCIE-3x4 Anbindung an den M2 Slot bereitstellt gekauft. Da meine SSD 830 mit 220 GB schön langsam an seine grenzen (Vom Speicherplatz her, nicht von der Leistung, die ist nach 8 Jahren noch immer top)  kommt, denke ich über eine Aufrüstung mit einer 1TB M2 nach. Überlege mir eine 870Evo oder Evo+ zuzulegen.


----------



## Darkscream (1. März 2019)

Habe auch schon den Unterschied zwischen einer gleich großen 840PRO und ner billigen Intenso für das System gemacht. Die Pro startet das System 0,7 Sekunden schneller, das ist nicht mal fühlbar. Beim öffnen von Programmen, wie in meinem Alltag war auch nix mit fühlbar.
Habe seit gestern komplett auf SSD umgestellt, eigentlich wollte ich eine 2TB SSD für Games, habe mich aber dann für 2 MX300 1TB entschieden, weil ich beide für 198€ bei Saturn, am Wochenende, ergattern konnte. Ein Aufpreis von 46€ zu einem 2TB Modell war mir dann doch zu heftig.


----------



## dollti (1. März 2019)

Habe vor kurzem alle alten HDDs in meinem PC Verband, bis auf eine 3TB als Archiv Platte. Sind jetzt 3 SSDs drinnen davon 2 MX500 1TB SSD Platten.


----------



## Contragen (1. März 2019)

Ich ärgere mich das mein Board nur 2 M2.Nvme Stechplätze hat. Neben der eleganten Unterbringung ganz ohne Kabel merke ich schon ganz erhebliche Unterschiede zu Sata-SSD's.
Ich würde für System und Gaming nichts anderes mehr nehmen. Die guten Nvme's wie WD Black, Corsair MP510 oder Samsung Pro kosten nun wirklich nicht mehr die Welt.
Sata-SSD's sind schon lange am Markt und technologisch überholt.


----------



## Kaspar (1. März 2019)

Mahlzeit,

Ich würde mittlerweile in keine System mehr auf eine M.2 nvme SSD mehr verzichten.
Die nvme SSD's sind einfach so angenehm und dank der enormen Geschwindigkeit eine riesige Hilfe bei der Alltäglichen Nutzung.
In meinem System ist aktuell folgende Kombi verbaut:
- Samsung 960 Evo M.2 nvme (System und wichtige Programme)
- Patriot Burst 480 GB Sata SSD (Spiele)
- Kingston A400 960GB Sata SSD (Datengrab)

2x2TB Sata HDD habe ich ins NAS ausgelagert.


----------



## Terracresta (1. März 2019)

Ich sehe in der normalen Nutzung noch keinen großen Unterschied zwischen NVMe und SATA SSDs. Unsere neuen Laptops verfügen alle über NVMes und trotzdem sind die Ladezeiten nicht spürbar besser als beim Vorgängermodell mit SATA, so schön die Benchmarkwerte auch ausschauen mögen.

Finde es aber lustig, dass im Artikel 1TB SSDs als Dekadenz bezeichnet werden. 500 GB waren schon vor Jahren lächerlich, da wir von normalen HDDs wesentlich mehr gewöhnt waren. Ich laufe mit meiner 500GB MX100 immer wieder ins Limit. Unter einem TB würde ich heutzutage für einen Gaming PC nicht mehr anfangen und die gab es schon mal für unter 100€ (Kingston).


----------



## x-freeman (1. März 2019)

Kann die Intel 660P M2 SSD (NVME) empfehlen, hab ich mir bei der Gedankenfabrik geholt: 2TB (!) für knapp über 200,- !!
Schafft laut Crystal Disk Mark 1933 MB/s. hat also ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 
Hab da meine ganzen Games und Soundlibrarys drauf und immer noch über ein TB frei...


----------



## sam10k (1. März 2019)

> Sata-SSD's sind schon lange am Markt und technologisch überholt.



ehh nein. die sind kompatibler.
passen in den pc, konsole und in externe gehäuse, bzw. kann man sie auch einfach so in einen adapter stecken und per USB verbinden.

einzig beim sequentiellen schreiben/lesen hat die M2 NVME vorteile. die zugriffszeiten sind gleich.

und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit einem, mein firefox startet von der NVME um 0,1 ms schneller als von der "alten" SATA SSD  



> Ich sehe in der normalen Nutzung noch keinen großen Unterschied zwischen NVMe und SATA SSDs.



kommt darauf an was limitiert.
bei großen files mit mehreren gigabyte merkt man schon einen unterschied (read/write).
für den normalen user aber komplett irrelevant.

es zählt nur der preis, da alle SSDs schnell genug sind.
haltbarkeit ist auch uninteressant, da es stetig größere, schnellere und billigere SSDs gibt. weiters schreibt niemand 100+ GB pro tag.
umso größer die SSD, desto höher ist auch die TBW.

hier mal die crucial MX500
250GB: 100 TBW
500GB: 180 TBW
1TB: 360 TBW
2TB: 700 TBW

garantie
5 jahre (TBW nicht überschritten)


----------



## fotoman (1. März 2019)

x-freeman schrieb:


> Kann die Intel 660P M2 SSD (NVME) empfehlen,  hab ich mir bei der Gedankenfabrik geholt: 2TB (!) für knapp über 200,-  !!
> Schafft laut Crystal Disk Mark 1933 MB/s. hat also ein super  Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


Mal abwarten was davon übrig bleibt,  wenn sie mal recht voll wird.

Ich habe so eine 660p mit 2 TB  im System, neben einer 970 EVO mit nur einem TB. Im Gegensatz zur 970  EVO ist die Intel aber noch fast leer.



Contragen schrieb:


> Ich würde für System und Gaming nichts anderes  mehr nehmen. Die guten Nvme's wie WD Black, Corsair MP510 oder Samsung  Pro kosten nun wirklich nicht mehr die Welt.


Wenn Du mir jetzt  noch verrätst, wo es auch nur eine dieser "Pro" SSDs imt 2TB gibt,  könnte man ja darüber nachdenken. Obwohl die dann rund 600€ kosten dürfte (die 970 Pro mit 1TB kostet gut 300€), das wäre mir dann doch viel zu teuer für die nich benötigte Mehrleistung. Mehr wie eine 970 EVO Plus würde ich privat nicht verbauen.



sam10k schrieb:


> einzig beim sequentiellen schreiben/lesen hat die M2 NVME vorteile. die zugriffszeiten sind gleich.


Vieleicht solltest Du das mal den ganzen Benchmark-Seiten mitteilen. IOPS sind ja sowas von unwichtig, weil Spiele die nicht ansatzweisse ausnutzen. Seltsam, dass sich dann jemand einen Ryzen 2700X kauft, Spiele sollen doch auch  keine 8+8 Kerne nutzen?



sam10k schrieb:


> und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit einem, mein firefox startet von der NVME um 0,1 ms schneller als von der "alten" SATA SSD


Es gibt halt noch Privatanwender die anderes mit ihrem PC machen wie nur passiven Mediengenuss, "Office" und Spiele.



sam10k schrieb:


> bei großen files mit mehreren gigabyte merkt man schon einen unterschied (read/write).
> für den normalen user aber komplett irrelevant.


Jetzt kommt wieder das Märchen des "normalen" Anwender, den die DIN leider immer noch nicht definiert hat. Wozu braucht ein "normele" Anwender dann überhaupt mehr wie 128 GB Speicherplatz?


----------



## TheBlawb (1. März 2019)

Also ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen für die 500GB WD Black NVMe entschieden und alles inklusive + Assassins Creed Odyssey 118€ gezahlt.

Sie läuft super und arbeitet konstant auf sehr hohem Niveau, gleich alle relevanten Spiele draufgezogen, Ladezeiten haben sich mindestens halbiert im Vergleich zu meiner anderen M.2 mit ~500mb/s r/w.

Die 300TB TBW und 1.750.000h MTBF reichen mir auch völlig, bei mir ist noch nie eine SSD gestorben.


----------



## CiD (1. März 2019)

TheBlawb schrieb:


> im Vergleich zu meiner anderen M.2 mit ~500mb/s r/w.


Nein! NVMe's sind schneller als SATA  M.2's? Sowas aber auch...


----------



## Moonzone (2. März 2019)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Ich sehe in der normalen Nutzung noch keinen großen Unterschied zwischen NVMe und SATA SSDs. Unsere neuen Laptops verfügen alle über NVMes und trotzdem sind die Ladezeiten nicht spürbar besser als beim Vorgängermodell mit SATA, so schön die Benchmarkwerte auch ausschauen mögen.
> 
> Finde es aber lustig, dass im Artikel 1TB SSDs als Dekadenz bezeichnet werden. 500 GB waren schon vor Jahren lächerlich, da wir von normalen HDDs wesentlich mehr gewöhnt waren. Ich laufe mit meiner 500GB MX100 immer wieder ins Limit. Unter einem TB würde ich heutzutage für einen Gaming PC nicht mehr anfangen und die gab es schon mal für unter 100€ (Kingston).




Unter mindestens einen TB , würde ich überhaupt keine SSD mehr kaufen. Ist doch lächerlich, diese ganze 128, 256 oder 500gb gedöns.
Am Ende hat man dann 4 SSD's im Rechner.....oder kann wieder 2, 3 verkaufen. 
Dann doch besser gleich richtig und keine Sorgen.
1TB standard, 2 TB für luft nach oben.


----------



## takan (5. März 2019)

Kell-Conerem schrieb:


> Frage durch die Runde.  Ich hab das Z97 Extreme6 Board von ASRock, und wollte fragen ob die derzeitigen NVME SSDs noch auf dem Board laufen, habe damals extra das speed board das eine PCIE-3x4 Anbindung an den M2 Slot bereitstellt gekauft. Da meine SSD 830 mit 220 GB schön langsam an seine grenzen (Vom Speicherplatz her, nicht von der Leistung, die ist nach 8 Jahren noch immer top)  kommt, denke ich über eine Aufrüstung mit einer 1TB M2 nach. Überlege mir eine 870Evo oder Evo+ zuzulegen.



Hängt vom mainboard ab, ob es nvme unterstützt. wenn es kein nvme unterstützt, kannste nicht von booten/wird angezeigt.

laut der herstellerseite von asrock
"1 x Ultra M.2 Socket (M2_1), supports M Key M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32 Gb/s)" 

im handbuch finde ich nvme explizit nicht erwähnt, also schreib mal deinem hersteller und frag nach.


----------



## CiD (5. März 2019)

Kell-Conerem schrieb:


> [...]Ich hab das Z97 Extreme6 Board von ASRock, [...] denke ich über eine Aufrüstung mit einer 1TB M2 nach. Überlege mir eine 870Evo oder Evo+ zuzulegen.


In der Storage QVL beim Hersteller wird keine Samsung > 512GB für PCIe3 x4 gelistet aber diese Listen sind sehr oft unvollständig, spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung (s. Sig. Potato: Board und RAM).
Würde dir auch Empfehlen, mit Modelnummer der SSD, direkt den ASRock Support per Mail zu kontaktieren und nachzufragen. ASRock ist da eigentlich sehr auskunftsfreudig. 

BTW: Im Handbuch auf Seite 39 steht auch ein bisschen was.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (6. März 2019)

Danke für die Info.   Ich werd mal nachfragen.

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen als ich die Testberichte der alten 970EVO gelesen habe das da eines der Testsysteme das selbe System wie meins ist.  Das heist wohl das zumindest die 970evo funktioniert, dann sollte die 970 Evo + sicher auch gehen oder nicht?


----------



## Medikit (7. März 2019)

das kann dir keiner garantieren, eine winzige Änderung im Controller der SSD reicht und schon ist das Asrock ausgesperrt

frag also bei Asrock nach


----------



## Kell-Conerem (8. März 2019)

Habe eine Antwort bekommen laut Support sind auch zukünftige Serien kein Problem.  Das ist gut so bleibt mir die Option nach wie vor erhalten.


----------



## sam10k (2. Mai 2019)

als boot SSD bzw. fürs OS langt doch ein 120GB teil.


----------



## Quat (2. Mai 2019)

Wenn‘s nach „langen“ geht, sind 64, ja selbst 32GB locker möglich. Ein vernünftiges OS bekommt man auch auf 16GB, selbst W7 kann man ohne Probleme auf 10GB zusammenstauchen.
Der normale „Alltag“ hat aber nich viel mit „langen“ zutun.


----------



## Tiavor (8. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte ne 40GB SSD für winXP und konnte kein SP2 installieren ... hatte schon alles mögliche ausgelagert, user-ordner und programme die nicht auf C: müssen, usw. würde nie irgendwas unter 120GB für OS empfehlen.


----------



## I3uschi (10. Mai 2019)

Huhu Leuts.

Ich würde gerne meine 250 und 500 GB SSDs gegen eine M2 mit 2TB ersetzen.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bzgl. Preis/Leistung?

Mein Board ist von MSI (siehe Signatur), gibt's was zu beachten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## garfield36 (13. Mai 2019)

Guck mal hier: Corsair Force MP510 1920 GB, Solid State Drive schwarz, M.2 2280, NVMe PCIe Gen 3.0 x4


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2019)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne meine 250 und 500 GB SSDs gegen eine M2 mit 2TB ersetzen.
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bzgl. Preis/Leistung?


Kommt ganz darauf an was du suchst, denn M.2 ist nur die Schnittstelle und der Preisunterschied ist groß je nachdem ob es eine SSD als SATA oder PCIe sein soll.

Aber die Corsair Force MP510(PCIe) hat schon ein sehr guten Preis da die Samsung SSD 860 EVO (SATA) an die 300 Euro mit 2 TB kostet.


----------



## garfield36 (14. Mai 2019)

Die Corsair ist wirklich günstig. Und sie wird über NVMe mit 4 PCIe-Leitungen angebunden.


----------



## Krabonq (6. Juni 2019)

@PCGH:
Bei der Tabelle "PCIe-SSDs im Vergleich" im Tab "IOPS (Enterprise Performance)" ist etwas schief gelaufen.
Die Ergebnisse erstrecken sich nicht über die komplette Breite.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Juni 2019)

Krabonq schrieb:


> @PCGH:
> Bei der Tabelle "PCIe-SSDs im Vergleich" im Tab "IOPS (Enterprise Performance)" ist etwas schief gelaufen.
> Die Ergebnisse erstrecken sich nicht über die komplette Breite.



thx. fixed.


----------



## sam10k (6. Juni 2019)

wo bleibt eigentlich sata 4?
m.2 hin oder her, es ist nun mal nicht so flexibel wie sata, da alle geräte per sata (interface) angebunden werden können.
die 2,5" ssds kann man intern, extern, in der konsole, im nas verwenden.
bei m.2 benötigt man dazu adapter, die niemand haben will.
nvm benötigt im storage bereich niemand, die sequentielle schreibgeschwindigkeit wird von der netzwerkgeschw. limitiert.
außerdem kommt man im high end bereich und im raid verbund auch mit festplatten in den 2-3GB/s bereich.
sas ist teuer.



> Die guten Nvme's wie WD Black, Corsair MP510 oder Samsung Pro kosten nun wirklich nicht mehr die Welt.



mit ollen 1TB bzw. 2TB zum wucherpreis... na toll


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Juni 2019)

sam10k schrieb:


> wo bleibt eigentlich sata 4?
> m.2 hin oder her, es ist nun mal nicht so flexibel wie sata, da alle geräte per sata angebunden werden können.
> die 2,5" ssds kann man intern, extern, in der konsole, im nas verwenden.
> bei m.2 benötigt man dazu zum teil adapter, die niemand haben will.



Lieber erstmal mit dem SATA Begriff vertraut machen, die Chancen auf SATA 4 stehen wirklich sehr sehr schlecht, LINK
Es wird sich wohl um SATA 3.2 drehen, mit 8Gbit/s. oder mehr und wurde im August 2013 spezifiziert/ veröffentlicht.


----------



## Mitsu (6. Juni 2019)

Warum hat beim Benchmark die Crucial P1 SSD (1000GB) beim Lesen nur  1080MB/s? Hab jetzt mehrmals hintereinander meine  mit AS-SSD getestet und kommt immer auf  rund 1600MB/s.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Juni 2019)

Ist es das aktuelle AS SSD 2.0? Das hat komischerweise bei unserem System oftmals niedrigere Lese- als Schreibwerte im Vergleich zur alten 1.8 oder 1.9. Ansonsten kann das die unterschiedlichsten Gründe haben. Auf jedem System fällt der Benchmark anders aus. Den synthetischen würde ich sowieso nicht allzu viel Bedeutung beimessen.


----------



## sam10k (6. Juni 2019)

ich würde mit 1GB gar nicht testen.
sollten so um die 50GB sein.

 der windows explorer bzw. das allgemeine windows file-system geht übrigens "nur" bis 4GB pro sekunde, danach ist schluss.


----------



## Mitsu (6. Juni 2019)

Ja, ist die aktuellste Version 2.0.6821.41776

Synthetische Benchmarks interessieren mich eigentlich nicht so wirklich, aber wo ich gesehen habe das bei eurem Test die Leserate bei rund 1000 MB/s ist, dafür aber die Schreibrate bei 1500 MB/s liegt musste ich das mal testen. Das die SSD beim Schreiben so viel schneller ist, ist schon ungewöhnlich, weil es ja eigentlich anders herum seine sollte. Bei mir sind es Lesen 1600 MB/s und Schreiben 1400 MB/s.


----------



## Mydgard (19. Juni 2019)

sam10k schrieb:


> wo bleibt eigentlich sata 4?



Nennt sich Sata Express, kam vor ein paar Jahren raus und gab es nur auf ganz wenigen Mainboards, einfach weil es schon bei Erscheinen von dem möglichen Speed veraltet war ... zumal es, soweit ich mich erinnere bedeutete, das einfach quasi 2 SATA Ports zu einem zusammengeschaltet wurden.


----------



## C_17 (2. Juli 2019)

Schade ist das bei euch in den Empfehlungen nie ADATA 8200 Pro getestet werden....
Diese sind mittlerweile ein Geheimtipp und sollen auch wie die MP510 sehr gut performen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Juli 2019)

Die XPG SX8200 Pro habe ich schon getestet, sie kam aber nicht in die Top 5 und ist preislich auch denen unterlegen. Deswegen tauchte sie bislang hier nie auf. Geheimtipp ist vielmehr die Corsair MP510, die einen Hauch schneller ist als die 870 Evo (Plus) und sogar billiger ist.


----------



## Quat (2. Juli 2019)

Na da sag ich doch mal herzlichen Dank!
Manu, dein monatliches Update hat mich diesmal auf die 1TB Muhkin Source aufmerksam gemacht. Ich glaub, ich hab ein neues Datengab gefunden.


----------



## Toasten (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: SSD-Festplatten im Test 2019: Bestenliste mit Samsung, Crucial und mehr [Juli-Update]*

Ich nutze seit Ende 2013 nur noch SSD. Seit dem war nie wieder eine HDD in meinen Systemen verbaut. Die Preise sind mittlerweile angenehm und jeder sollte so er kann auf mindestens eine SSD wechseln. 

Seit einigen Monaten fahre ich nur noch Nvme 970 Evo+ und bin wirklich angetan von der Technik. 

Gruß


----------



## C_17 (2. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die XPG SX8200 Pro habe ich schon getestet, sie kam aber nicht in die Top 5 und ist preislich auch denen unterlegen. Deswegen tauchte sie bislang hier nie auf. Geheimtipp ist vielmehr die Corsair MP510, die einen Hauch schneller ist als die 870 Evo (Plus) und sogar billiger ist.



Schade ist halt das die MP510 aber weniger Speicher haben. Ich bin nun am hin und her, welche ich in jeweils in 500 GB und 2 TB nehmen soll...


----------



## GreitZ (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Ich verstehe nur nicht so ganz wo da Samsung bleibt mit seinen Brettern 980 pro und co.
Schlafen die etwa?
Seit Oktober 18 sind neue Ssds angekündigt und kommen nicht ran


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Meinst du vielleicht die 970er Serie? Die gibt es schon seit einiger Zeit. Die neue Oem ssd Serie gibts auch schon ein paar Monate.


----------



## GreitZ (5. Juli 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht die 970er Serie? Die gibt es schon seit einiger Zeit. Die neue Oem ssd Serie gibts auch schon ein paar Monate.



Sry ich hab mich vertippt ich meinte 980 Serie gen 4.
Ich will ungern den alten Kram 970 kaufen. Wie lange gibt's die schon 1,5 Jahre?


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2019)

Die 970 Evo hat doch einen Nachfolger, die 970 Evo Plus.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Juli 2019)

Hab aktuell die 970 Pro 512GB (günstig geschossen bei ner Aktion von Cyberport, 149€ glaub ich).
Und das Teil wird recht warm, 71°C bei 27°C in der Bude und das ist ohne das die GPU noch heizt. Sitzen tut sie auf dem Crosshair VII Hero im oberen Slot unter der Abdeckung. 
Hab eigentlich nicht gemerkt das da was langsam wird, aber ist mir trotzdem zu heiß das Teil. 

Frage: Abdeckung runter und gepfiffen auf die Optik oder ignorieren?

P.S. brauche ne ordentliche, dicke SSD später, gibt es was neues auf dem Horizont? Eventuell PCI-e 4.0 - da kam was, ist aber an mir vorbeigeflutscht, gibt es schon Speccs und Preise für die Modelle?


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2019)

Schau dir Temperaturen mal mit HWInfo an, denn dort werden auch die Temperaturen des Controller angezeigt und der kann 10-20°C noch höher liegen. Hat das Board keine passiv Kühler? Denn bei mir ist die Abdeckung direkt der Kühler mit Wärmeleitpad gewesen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau dir Temperaturen mal mit HWInfo an, denn dort werden auch die Temperaturen des Controller angezeigt und der kann 10-20°C noch höher liegen. Hat das Board keine passiv Kühler? Denn bei mir ist die Abdeckung direkt der Kühler mit Wärmeleitpad gewesen.



Ich hab das Gefühl das die Abdeckung nix bringt. 
HWInfo mal drüberjagen klingt gut. Generell würde ich meine SSD unter 50°C halten wollen, aber ohne da einen fetten Kühler oder gar Waterblock draufschnallen zu müssen. Sollte gehen, zumal die 970 Pro jetzt nicht die schnellste ist und gar nicht so heizen sollte.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2019)

Ein passiv Kühler sollte schon was bewirken da die Fläche vergrößert wird.

Mein Laufwerk hatte ich auf meinem altem Board auch zunächst ohne Kühler verbaut und erreichte etwa deine Temperaturen.
Ich habe mir dann ein passiv Kühler von EK-WB drauf gemacht und erreiche die Temperaturen was ich jetzt auch mit meinem neuen Board und original Kühler vom Board erreiche.

Beispiel von mir mit 26,1°C Raumtemperatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zweite Temperatur ist vom Controller was nur mit HWInfo mit ausgegeben wird.
Wobei deine Temperaturen mit reale Anwendungen wenn du keine größeren Daten kopierst oder verschiebst ehe nichts ausmachen sollten.
Bei meinem Hero sind die Abdeckungen direkt die passiv Kühler. Wichtig hier das die Schutzfolie vom Wärmeleitpad abgezogen wird.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein passiv Kühler sollte schon was bewirken da die Fläche vergrößert wird.
> 
> Mein Laufwerk hatte ich auf meinem altem Board auch zunächst ohne Kühler verbaut und erreichte etwa deine Temperaturen.
> Ich habe mir dann ein passiv Kühler von EK-WB drauf gemacht und erreiche die Temperaturen was ich jetzt auch mit meinem neuen Board und original Kühler vom Board erreiche.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts aus. Die 970 Pro ist etwas flotter als die Evo, kann also paar °C heißer werden.  Und natürlich wurde die Abdeckung normal mit dem Pad installiert und ohne Schutzfolie 
Aber da ich low airflow config habe gerade (alles unter Wasser, aber halt mit wirklich wenig airflow über die Radiatoren) wird das Gehäuse zu warm, da sind also keine 27°C drin sondern mehr, ist also normal. 
Steht eh Umbau auf Ryzen 3000 an und da je nach Abwärme fliegen die Lüfter auch raus und da gibt es auch für die SSD etwas mehr Frischluft. Dazu ist die GPU noch vertikal aufgestellt, ergo fehlen mir die Lüfter unten, das macht es nicht besser 
Man merke, ein System mit hungriger Hardware sollte man nicht erwürgen xD


----------



## CiD (6. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die 970 Pro ist etwas flotter als die Evo, kann also paar °C heißer werden.


Naja, ggü. der 970 Evo ist die Pro nicht wirklich flotter. Die (paper) 100MB/s beim Lesen machen den Kohl nun auch nicht fetter, hat aber doppelte TBW.

Wenn ich mir aber so deine (Idle?) Temps da anschaue sind das gute 20°C mehr und beim Controller gar 30°C im (bedingten) Vergleich zu meinen Temps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab aber auch kaum Airflow im Gehäuse aber den Wraith auf dem R7 1700 und der pustet bissel auf den "Heatspreader" der M.2 (ASUS Prime x470 Pro) + ein Lüftchen vom Front HDD Lüfter, ist aber nicht der Rede Wert.

Wenn das bei dir wirklich Idle Temps sind, sind die definitiv zu hoch für den MLC-Speicher!

Haste mal geguckt, leuchtet die unter Last im dunkeln?  (Scherz)


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2019)

Ich hab HWInfo angeworfen erst nach dem ich den Test gestartet habe. Das sind Temperaturen unter Last 
Im Idle gammelt die bei 45°C rum. 
Aber wie gesagt, wird eh alles umgebaut, die vertikale GPU-Halterung fliegt raus (waterblock ist leider hässlich weil Alphacool, urghs, aber gab nüscht anderes xD) und Airflow wird optimiert. Die paar Tage wird die SSD noch überleben


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2019)

Habe auch eine Wasserkühlung verbaut und mein Airflow ist auch nicht der beste, da oben und vorne durch die Radiatoren Luft rein befördert wird und nur hinten über ein Lüfter und der Rückwand was aus Loch blecht besteht entweichen kann. Die Temperaturen werden bei mir im Gehäuse auch um die 32-37°C unter Last betragen. Wobei bei mir die Grafikkarte auch mit der Wasserkühlung integriert ist und so keine Wärme ins Gehäuse abgibt.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Wasserkühlung verbaut und mein Airflow ist auch nicht der beste, da oben und vorne durch die Radiatoren Luft rein befördert wird und nur hinten über ein Lüfter und der Rückwand was aus Loch blecht besteht entweichen kann. Die Temperaturen werden bei mir im Gehäuse auch um die 32-37°C unter Last betragen. Wobei bei mir die Grafikkarte auch mit der Wasserkühlung integriert ist und so keine Wärme ins Gehäuse abgibt.



Die Grafikkarte ist auch integriert, aktuell sinds 2x 360er die aber leider von den Enermax TB.RGB Lüftern befeuert werden und das auf minimalen Umdrehungen und suboptimaler Anordnung. Wollte es halt hübsch haben, leider sind die Temperaturen nicht zufriedenstellend. Hab die EKWB Vardar Lüfter und Noiseblocker Eloop hier schon rumliegen, das Problem ist also nur 1x umbauen. Da jetzt eh Ryzen 3000 kommt, zerlege ich die WaKü doch net bevor ich die CPU habe xD
Mal sehen ob ich die irgendwo in der Stadt am Montag krallen kann, 12 Kerne sollten reichen und der 1700er geht in den StreamingPC. Leider muss da das Motherboard weichen weil nicht genug PCI-e Slots, argh. Hier ist alles Baustelle 
Wenn das System erstmal offen ist, teste ich auch gleich ob die Abdeckung auf der SSD hilft und wenn ja - wie der Unterschied ist. 
Ansonsten wird da ein vernünftiger Kühler gekauft. Optik ist mir mittlerweile egal bei den kranken Sommertemperaturen hier. Hab im Winter doch net gedacht das hier 38°C werden wo ich das gebaut habe xD

Werde an der Seite den Intake machen und oben rausblasen lassen durch den Radi. Unten kommen noch Lüfter hin, aber dafür muss erstmal die vertikale GPU-Halterung wieder raus.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2019)

Ja klar, wieso nicht, lohnt sich auch mit einem R7 1700.

Bei meinem 9900K lohnt es sich nicht und ich bin so auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem System. Meine Lüfter laufen alle nicht über 500 U/min. Jetzt wo es so heiß ist vielleicht mal auf 600 U/min. Das geht bei mir nur weil noch ein Mora mit dran hängen habe.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja klar, wieso nicht, lohnt sich auch mit einem R7 1700.
> 
> Bei meinem 9900K lohnt es sich nicht und ich bin so auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem System. Meine Lüfter laufen alle nicht über 500 U/min. Jetzt wo es so heiß ist vielleicht mal auf 600 U/min. Das geht bei mir nur weil noch ein Mora mit dran hängen habe.



Naja ich hab für den R7 1700 auch einen Platz im zweiten PC (StreamingPC) daher macht es eh Sinn aufzurüsten - das war der Plan schon beim anschaffen beider PCs - AM4 überall damit ich die schwächer werdende Hardware rüberschieben kann statt verkaufen.
2400G APU bleibt dann als Backup rumfliegen im Fall der Fälle, wobei ich mich nicht dran erinnern kann wann eine CPU mal kaputt ging bei mir. Wird vll verschenkt samt altem Board dann.
Wegen MoRa kann ich mich aber irgendwie nicht damit anfreunden. Muss dann wohl mit höherer Lautstärke leben im PC, da 2x 360 nicht reicht (Coolstream, 1x SE 1x PE, also nicht ganz dicke). 
Und gepfiffen auf RGB, bei den kranken Sommertemperaturen haue ich da einfach EKWB Vardar Lüfter rein und gut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juli 2019)

Als ich auf Wasser umbaute war ich auch gegen ein Mora, heute bin ich froh einen mit dabei zu haben. Wobei er uns nicht stört da er hinten unter dem Schreibtisch steht und so nicht so auffällig ist. Es handelt sich auch um die kleinere Varianten den 360 LT und nicht den größeren 420er. Reich mir aber vollkommen aus, da ich intern noch zwei Radiatoren mit verbaut habe. Im Schnitt liege ich bei etwa 500 U/min und einer Wassertemperatur um die 29-30°C. Momentan mit einer Raumtemperatur bis 30°C komme ich nur auf etwa 31-32°C. Ich könnte sogar eine Drehzahl von nur 350  U/min laufen lassen und hätte dann halt noch 5-7°C mehr. Aber da ich die 500 U/min schon nicht raus hören kann lasse ich lieber die Wassertemperatur etwas niedriger. Habe auch das Gefühl das durch die niedrigere Temperatur weniger Weichmacher raus gewaschen wird, denn nach fast 2 Jahren hatte ich im Kühler kein Weichmacher nach dem zerlegen feststellen können. 

Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache und nicht jedermann Sache.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juli 2019)

> 3961.0 [Balken außerhalb der Skala]


Genau sowas will man lesen.


----------



## perupp (13. August 2019)

SSD-Festplatten??

Äh was hat eine SSD mit Festplatten zu tun... Wusste gar nicht das SSD Platten haben..


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2019)

perupp schrieb:


> SSD-Festplatten??
> 
> Äh was hat eine SSD mit Festplatten zu tun... Wusste gar nicht das SSD Platten haben..



Schau mal...



> Seit dem Jahr 2007 werden auch im Endkundenmarkt Flash-Speicher (sogenannte Solid-State-Drives, abgekürzt SSD) und Hybridspeicher (Kombinationen aus SSD und konventionellen Festplatten) angeboten, die über die gleichen Schnittstellen (Spezifikation nach SATA usw.) angesprochen und *vereinfacht ebenfalls als „Festplatten“ bezeichnet werden*.





> Die Bezeichnung „Festplatte“ beschreibt zum einen, dass die Magnetplatte im Gegensatz zur „Wechselplatte“ fest mit dem Laufwerk beziehungsweise dem Computer verbunden ist. Zum anderen entspricht sie der englischen Bezeichnung „*Hard Disk“, die im Gegensatz zu flexiblen (engl. floppy) Scheiben in Disketten aus starrem Material besteht.* Dementsprechend war bis in die 1990er Jahre auch rigid disk gebräuchlich.


Quelle: Festplattenlaufwerk – Wikipedia

Mit der Bezeichnung einer "Festplatte" geht man normalerweise von einer Magnetplatte aus. Aber der Name alleine besagt nur das es sich um ein fest eingebautes Laufwerk handelt. Wenn du als Suche SSD Festplatte nimmst wirst du sehen das selbst Händler diesen Zusatz mit aufnehmen damit ihre SSDs besser gefunden werden.

Beispiel: ssd festplatte - Google-Suche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Warum fehlt unter der Kategorie RGB SSM

*ADATA XPG Spectrix S40G 256GB*

Günstiger als das Gigabyte Model !!!!


----------



## perupp (13. August 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Name sagt eben nicht aus das es sich um ein fest eingebautes Laufwerk handelt, siehe deinen verlinkten Artikel aus wikipedia:

Zitat
Die Bezeichnung „Festplatte“ beschreibt zum einen, dass die Magnetplatte im Gegensatz zur „Wechselplatte“ fest mit dem Laufwerk beziehungsweise dem Computer verbunden ist. Zum anderen entspricht sie der englischen Bezeichnung „Hard Disk“, die im Gegensatz zu flexiblen (engl. floppy) Scheiben in Disketten aus starrem Material besteht. Dementsprechend war bis in die 1990er Jahre auch rigid disk gebräuchlich.
Quelle: Festplattenlaufwerk – Wikipedia

Das eine Magnetplatte fest mit dem Laufwerk...... wusste nicht das eine SSD eine Magnetplatte hat..

Edit, nur weil die Google suche das Ausspuckt wird es nicht richtiger....

hard Disk: Sagt doch alles, oder auf Deutsch Feste Platte (Festplatte)...


----------



## Pilo (13. August 2019)

Bin mal gespannt, ob Samsung die ersten eigenen NVMe M.2 SSDs mit "PCIe 4.0"-Anbindung erst dann auf den Markt bringt, wenn Intel selbst die ersten Prozessoren und Chipsätze mit "PCIe 4.0"-Unterstützung herausbringt, oder ob man schon längst für AMDs Zen 2/X570 entwickelt bzw. produziert und nur "etwas" verschlafen hat.


----------



## Snowhack (13. August 2019)

Oh schade kein Corair MP600 M2 PCIe 4.0 dabei ? 

Bin gerade am überlegen Gigabyte oder Corsair 

Da wäre mir der Test hier mit beiden gerade recht gekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. August 2019)

MP600 ist doch drin?


----------



## MTMnet (13. August 2019)

Ich hab eine Samsung 970 pro 1 TB M.2 fürs System
und zwei Corsair MP510 960GB M.2 in einer Expander Karte (MSI Aero M.2)- für Spiele und Daten.

Die Corsair MP510  960GB kosten zur Zeit ca. 150€ und laufen sehr gut.
Die kleineren und auch die größere sollen etwas langsamer sein.

Die Samsung 970 pro 1T  kostet stolze 300 €


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. August 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> MP600 ist doch drin?



Für die Adata hat’s nimma gereicht ?

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. August 2019)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*

Hallo, taugt die Sa disk 1tb was?
War gerade im mediamarkt und habe spontan eine mitgenimmen weil scheinbar zu guenstig bereist.... 
88€

Ist das Modell hier:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07D998212...1&ascsubtag=ih0MNXLl8WCbYfJ-BhkxQA&th=1&psc=1

Ich weiss dass die kein testsieger ist, aber der Preis war einfach gut. 

Taugt die als system ssd, um meine 6 Jahre alte 120gb ssd (corsair) zu ersetzen (die alte laeuft noch rund und im ssd test zeigt sie keine Fehler und schnurrt vor sich hin, aber ist halt wenig Speicherplatz)


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Bestenliste SSDs: Die aktuelle Testübersicht - Jetzt umsteigen, aber auf die richtige SSD*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo, taugt die Sa disk 1tb was?
> War gerade im mediamarkt und habe spontan eine mitgenimmen weil scheinbar zu guenstig bereist....
> 88€
> 
> ...



Als Datengrab O.K., leistungstechnisch gibt es bessere.


----------



## TheRealUrbi (22. Oktober 2019)

Pilo schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob Samsung die ersten eigenen NVMe M.2 SSDs mit "PCIe 4.0"-Anbindung erst dann auf den Markt bringt, wenn Intel selbst die ersten Prozessoren und Chipsätze mit "PCIe 4.0"-Unterstützung herausbringt, oder ob man schon längst für AMDs Zen 2/X570 entwickelt bzw. produziert und nur "etwas" verschlafen hat.



Ja, das frage ich mich auch. Samsung hat bisher immer geliefert. Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es noch ewig dauern wird bis da was kommt...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. Oktober 2019)

Ist es normal, dass die ssd 850 Pro ein viel schnelleres Windows als die 970 evo bietet? Bei jedem Öffnen von Dokumenten, bearbeiten, Rechtsklick usw. reagiert das System auf der 850 pro schneller. Nur bei ausgewählten Spielen/Anwendungen die Daten mit 800mb/s+ von der ssd ziehen ist die 970 evo leicht im Vorteil und das auch nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## CiD (23. Oktober 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die ssd 850 Pro ein viel schnelleres Windows als die 970 evo bietet?


Soweit mir bekannt unterstützt die 850 Pro den RapidMode (im SamsungMagician aktivierbar) der RAM als Cache verwendet. Das geht mit der M.2 970 Evo nicht.
Schau mal ob das bei deiner 850Pro aktiviert ist, falls ja müsstest du auch eine gesteigerte RAM-Nutzung haben. Kann dir aber nicht sagen wie viel RAM für den RapidMode verwendet wird.

Da du PC4-25600U Module hast haben die eine Übertragungsrate von 25,6GB/s und das ist natürlich einiges mehr als die paar GB/s der 970Evo.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. Oktober 2019)

Der Rapid Mode ist nicht aktiviert. Auf beiden Systemen sind die Animationen deaktiviert und die Transparenz abgeschaltet. Wäre der Rapid Mode aktiviert, dann hätte die 850 pro schon einige korrumpierte Dateien kreiert, das ist allerdings nicht der Fall. Die 970 evo dagegen, hat schon mehr als 10 Dateien korrumpiert. Glücklicherweise welche die mehrfach als "Backup" vorliegen aber ärgerlich ist das ganze trotzdem und das ist einer der Gründe aufgrund derer ist keine Tlc ssds mag. Wenn ich aus welchem Grund auch immer 3 Ordner mit jeweils zigtausend kleineren Dateien ineinander kopiere, möchte ich keine Meldungen wie: Das Element befindet sich nicht mehr an Ort X, das Element kann aus unbekannten Gründen nicht verschoben werden, das Element kann nicht gelöscht werden...usw. Diese Meldungen tauchen bei der 850 Pro niemals auf, während sogar meine WD Elements weniger dieser Fehlermeldungen produziert wie die 970 evo. Die 860 evo liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob es irgendeine Platte anderer Hersteller gibt, die irgendwie an die Leistung und die Stabilität einer 850 pro, 860 Pro, 970 pro herankommt. Wenn ich dieses spezielle Kopierchaos dann einmal im Monat habe, weil ich mehrere Dokumentenordner auf unterschiedlichen Platten habe und die inanderkopiere, dann soll am Ende ein aktueller Ordner entstehen der keine korrumpieren Dateien enthält. Es gibt auch noch andere Situationen in denen eine sehr schnelle ssd hilfreich ist. Z.B. beim Öffnen des  Screenshotordners mit Ansel Dateien oder 15k Screenshots, oder das Öffnen des Shadowplay Videoarchivs (Wobei das zu groß für eine bezahlbare ssd ist). Bei dem kleinrechnen von Bildern mithilfe der Batch Konvertierung in IrfanView brauchen alle Platten ziemlich lange aber das soll bei großen Datein normal sein.

Achso...Fällt mir grade ein...Die adata SP600 im Pentium Rechner bietet auch ein schnelleres Windows 10 als die 970 evo im wesentlichen schnelleren Ryzen System.


----------



## fotoman (23. Oktober 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus welchem Grund auch immer 3 Ordner mit jeweils zigtausend kleineren Dateien ineinander kopiere, möchte ich keine Meldungen wie: Das Element befindet sich nicht mehr an Ort X, das Element kann aus unbekannten Gründen nicht verschoben werden, das Element kann nicht gelöscht werden...usw.


Klar möchte man diese Meldungen nicht haben. Mit Ausnahme von defekten Datenträgern ist mir das noch nie unter gekommen. Egal, ob das MLC (2,5"), TLC (2,5" oder M.2 NVMe) oder QLC-SSDs (M.2 NVMe) waren, oder CMR bzw. SMR HDDs. Auch nicht, wenn ich mal >200.000 Dateien am Stück kopiere.

Aktuell liegen auf meiner 970 EVO keine Ordner mit mehr wie 4000 Dateien. Aber auch die (erst 6 Monate alten) Ordner lassen sich genauso ohne Fehler kopieren wie die mit 16000 Dateien von der QLC-SSD.

Ich bemerke in der Praxis keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied mit Win 10 Home 1903 (oder vorher 1809) zwischen der 970 EVO und der Intel 660P. Selbst die alte Crucial M500 muss ich schon sehr quälen, damit der Unterschied nicht nur mess- sondern auch spürbar oder gar relevant für Batchoperationen ist. Beim Packen von 436.000 kleinen Dateien mit 7z ist der i9-9900K der Flaschenhals und nicht die alte MLC-SSD.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die 860 evo liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


Produziert die auch Fehler oder bezieht sich Deine Ausdsage nur auf die Performance? Das ist schließlich auch  eine TLC SSD.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> während sogar meine WD Elements weniger dieser Fehlermeldungen produziert


Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass sowas nicht normal sein kann und der Fehler, da er wohl bei 3 oder 4 Laufwerken auftritt, irgendwo anders im System (egal, ob HW oder SW) zu suchen sein könnte wie nur bei der 970 EVO?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Oktober 2019)

Die 860 evo produziert auch Fehler, allerdings eher weniger. Ob der Fehler im System liegt kann ich nicht sagen, da im Moment alles reibungslos läuft, allerdings habe ich ab und zu Probleme den Datei Explorer zu öffnen, was an einer der beiden HDDs (2×4TB WD Blue) liegen könnte. Vielleicht tauchen die Fehler auch auf, weil die Ordner von verschiedenen Linux Distributionen kommen und dort geringfügig verändert werden (Bei Tabellen wird meist viel umformatiert, was eigentlich nicht passieren sollte). Also....Die Dateien liegen teweilse auf Linux Systemen, werden dann auf einen Stick oder eine Festplatte kopiert und liegen dann als Backup auf meinem Hauptsystem mit Windows 10, nachdem aus mehreren Ordnern einer geworden ist. Es kann natürlich sein, dass meine beiden San Disk Sticks defekt sind (Diese lassen sich leider nicht auslesen) und dass meine externe WD Elements ein Problem hat. Anscheinend war diese (HDD) aber nur sehr stark fragmentiert. chkdsk G: /F /R konnte da nichts tun. Erst nach der Defragmentierung lief die Platte wieder, allerdings zeigt Crystaldiskinfo bei keiner HDD einen Fehler, sodass die Fehlersuche schwierig wird.


----------



## garfield36 (11. November 2019)

Ich bin komplett auf NVMe-SSDs umgestiegen. Soviel teurer als SATA-SSDs sind sie ja nicht mehr. Ausgenommen halt die großen Kapazitäten. Ich spare mir ein halbes Dutzend Kabeln, und das schaut dann auch besser aus.


----------



## Quat (12. November 2019)

6 NVMe‘s in einem System? Ist ja cool! Was‘n das für‘n System?


----------



## fotoman (12. November 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> 6 NVMe‘s in einem System? Ist ja cool! Was‘n das für‘n System?


Board mit 2-3 NVMe Slots und dann noch sowas
ASUS Hyper M.2 X16 Card ab €'*'38,60 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dass der Slot in den meisten Systemen nur mit 8x läuft, dürfte in nahezu keinem Desktop-System stören.

Ich käme allerdings nicht auf die Idee, meine SATA SSDs zu entsorgen. Und wirklich sinnvolle 4TB M.2 NVMe gibt es leider auch noch nicht. Für eine Samsung SSD PM983 mit ihrer geringen schreibperformance/IOPS muss man schon sehr spezielle Anwendungsfälle haben.


----------



## CiD (12. November 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> 6 NVMe‘s in einem System? Ist ja cool! Was‘n das für‘n System?


Hmm...eigentlich sind 6(halbes Dutzend):2(Kabel pro SATA-SSD)=3(NVMe) und nicht 6.


----------



## Quat (13. November 2019)

@ fotoman, vier PCIe-Steckplätze auf einer Erweiterungskarte sind schon nett!
In der Beschreibung find ich nichts von wegen entweder SATA oder PCIe, da steht ausdrücklich nur PCIe. Blöd nur die Einschränkung auf x299 - oder bezieht sich die nur auf die RAID-Funktionalität? Aber gut, Intel halt.
@CID und da die Stromkabel, so nicht selbst zusammengefrickelt, „allesamt“ mehrere SATA-Anschlüße haben, wirft‘s die Rechnung nochmal durcheinander. 
Aber gut, lassen wir die getrocknetten roten Dinger im Gewürzschrank.

Aber CID, du bist doch „unsere“ Koryphäe in der Hinsicht. Hast du eine Ahnung, warum Samsungs 3 NVMe-Treiber auf älteren Systemen nicht funktionieren sollen?
Die Abhängigkeiten, Vorraussetzungen der 2.x Treiber, sind genau die gleichen, trotzdem scheitert die Installation.
Ok, ist jetzt aber auch nicht so wichtig, wär nur interessant.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass sowas nicht normal sein kann und der Fehler, da er wohl bei 3 oder 4 Laufwerken auftritt, irgendwo anders im System (egal, ob HW oder SW) zu suchen sein könnte wie nur bei der 970 EVO?


Wenn solche Fehler auf mehrere SSDs und auf einer HDD auftreten, liegt das garantiert woanders dran als an den Festplatten selber.


----------



## garfield36 (13. November 2019)

Also ich habe nur 3 NVMe-SSDs in meinem System!


----------



## fotoman (13. November 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> @ fotoman, vier PCIe-Steckplätze auf einer Erweiterungskarte sind schon nett!
> In der Beschreibung find ich nichts von wegen entweder SATA oder PCIe, da steht ausdrücklich nur PCIe.


Da garfield36 von einem Komplettumstieg auf NVMe gesprochen hat, wäre das nicht so schlimm. 



Quat schrieb:


> Blöd nur die Einschränkung auf x299 - oder bezieht sich die nur auf die RAID-Funktionalität?


Bei ASUS lese ich nichts davon (Z370 und Z390 sollen auch unterstützt werden, plus ein paar AMD Chipsätze), bei der ASRock Karte dagegen schon (plus AMD X399).

Allerdings sind die Karten anscheinend für alle anderen Chuipsätze wie x299 und x399 sinnlos. Anstatt ein Lane-Sharing zu betreiben sind dort jedem M.2 Slot feste PCIe Lanes zugewiesen. In die ASUS Karte schafft selbst mit OnBoard-Grafik keine 4 * M.2 SSDs, parallel zur Grafikkarten dann nur noch zwei (da kann man gleich eine günstigere Karten für 2*M.2 kaufen).


----------



## wlfnkls (13. November 2019)

Ich suche einen Ersatz für meine Crucial MX100, da diese mit dem TCG Problem ständig für Freezes sorgt.
Die Crucial MX500 würde ich gern als System-Festplatte behalten, auf den MX100 Nachfolger sollen Programme.

Könnt ihr was empfehlen? 

Danke!


----------



## CiD (14. November 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> @CID und da die Stromkabel, so nicht selbst zusammengefrickelt, „allesamt“ mehrere SATA-Anschlüße haben, wirft‘s die Rechnung nochmal durcheinander.


Erwischt! Schuldig! 



Quat schrieb:


> Aber gut, lassen wir die getrocknetten roten Dinger im Gewürzschrank.


Chili..lecker... 



Quat schrieb:


> Aber CID, du bist doch „unsere“ Koryphäe in der Hinsicht.


Du, du musst mich da mit jemand anderen verwechseln. Hab doch erst kürzlich bewiesen, dass ich immer noch - Oldschool - für jeden Datenträger separat ne Stippe ziehe. 



Quat schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung, warum Samsungs 3 NVMe-Treiber auf älteren Systemen nicht funktionieren sollen?
> Die Abhängigkeiten, Vorraussetzungen der 2.x Treiber, sind genau die gleichen, trotzdem scheitert die Installation.


Leider hab ich da nicht wirklich eine Ahnung und leider auch nichts "Altes" hier um das zu Testen. Das älteste an Hardware ist mein X470 Board und da lässt sich der jüngste v3.2 NVMe Treiber problemlos installieren. Bin H I E R auf ein Dokument vom 3.0 gestoßen (ist dir viellicht auch selbst schon bekannt) und auf Seite 4 werden 2 BIOS-Settings angegeben, die das laden des Treiber verhindern wenn die NVMe per PCH angeschlossen ist. Möglich das diese Settings auch schon den Installationsprozess verhindern.

Im Dokument steht kurzum: Läuft die NVMe über den PCH muss im BIOS das *RAID* und *NAND/Storage Remapping* deaktiviert sein, ansonsten sollen wohl die Treiber nicht laden.


----------



## Quat (14. November 2019)

Ja Dank!
Das steht bei 2.3 schon genau so drin, der aber funktioniert.
Nicht weiter wild!
Nochmal danke!


----------



## Deutschmaschine (20. April 2020)

perupp schrieb:


> SSD-Festplatten??
> 
> Äh was hat eine SSD mit Festplatten zu tun... Wusste gar nicht das SSD Platten haben..


Oh, endlich mal ein Gleichgesinnter.

Alle Monate wieder führt einen PCGH auf diesen Artikel.  Allen Korrekturen zum Trotz bleibt der Begriff SSD-Festplatte bestehen. Daran erkennt man schon ungefähr den Qualitätsanspruch bei PCGH.


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2020)

Ich bin immer noch heiß auf die Samsung  980 Pro die im Anflug für August ist. 

Die wird definitiv den Weg in meinen PC finden,


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Juli 2020)

*Für's Zocken* reicht eine Sata SSD immer noch aus. 
Was die Bandbreite angeht, is mir bisher nix negatives aufgefallen für's zocken. Da ruckelt nix. Und fluffige FPS.

Ich finde nur, dass aktuell das Thema *PCIe 4.0* etwas zu sehr gehypt wird. Gerade nur für's Zocken.

Ich finde das Wichtigste beim Zocken is immer noch die GPU, gefolgt vom Hauptspeicher(gern um die 3600MHz) und CPU, welche natürlich zum Zocken auch flott genug sein sollte.
Und falls die GPU genug Speicher hat, is doch alles tutti. In der oberen Preisliga sollte das aber eigentlich gegeben sein.

So gesehen is der Speed der SSD für's Zocken doch gar nicht so wichtig, so fern es zumindest den alten Sata Standard (6GB/s) ausnutzt.
Die Ladezeiten zu einer richtigen alten "Festplatte" sind halt einfach super, wie auch allgemein das Ansprechverhalten. Darum geht's doch hauptsächlich.
Klar ... einen tick schneller geht natürlich immer. Wenn man damit arbeiten will und ständig riesen Datenmengen hin und herschaufelt, kann das natürlich interessanter sein, mit PCIe 4 und allerschnellste SSDs mit 5-6000MB/s.

Beim Laden von einem Spielstand und _während des Zockens_(wenn gar nix geladen wird) kann ich mir das jetzt nicht so vorstellen, dass das so ein Muss is, da vollen PCIe 4.0 Speed zu haben. Im Multiplayer muss ich eh immer die Zeit abwarten, bis ne Runde gestartet wird. Und da kommen halt auch langsame Gurken noch klar. Man sieht da ja oft wer schon "rdy" zum Starten is und wer noch lädt. Die Wartezeit bis alle geladen haben, bzw. gestartet wird, wird halt nicht nur auf den schnellsten Highend-PC abgestimmt, sondern damit möglichst viele noch mitgenommen werden, auch auf die langsameren PCs. Ansonsten hätte man eine recht überschaubare Zielgruppe für seine Games. 
Oder was sagen da die Experten zu ? 

Ich hab mir die SSD damals geholt(reichlich komfortabel groß, nur für Games), weil ich halt jahrelang nix mehr wechseln wollte. Hatte keinen bock auf keinen Platz.  Und wie's aussieht, klappt das auch.

In letzter Zeit spiele ich alle Möglichen Spiele endlich mal durch, um sie dann zu löschen. Wird schon wieder recht übersichtlich(hatte einen viel zu großen "pile of shame") und ich habe dadurch schon wieder richtig Platz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub für die nächsten Jahre, auch mit riesigen Spielen, mit was weiß ich 200GB pro Spiel, reicht das immer noch locker aus.

System und Games sind beide auf dem Datenträger(is ja der einzige im PC). Null Probleme bisher. 

Lieber ein mal ne dicke, zuverlässige "Platte" für viele Jahre, als ewig wieder ne neue holen.
Und die 860evo hatte damals n guten Ruf, was Zuverlässigkeit/Haltbarkeit angeht. Soll bei mir mind. noch bis 2025 genutzt werden(_dann_ kommt eh n komplett neues System alles neu).

Hab nach doch jetzt einiger Zeit Nutzung, mal n Check laufen lassen, was die Lebensdauer angeht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das bei nem Zocker aus.  Alles lang im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2020)

Beim OS war mit SSDs mit PCIe X quasi jedes Nadelöhr gelöst.

SATA3 hat halt noch spürbare Ladezeiten/Installationsdauer.

Bei Spielen denke ich das man das nochmal testen muss, was limitiert.
Spiele wie Witcher oder GTA sind dafür bekannt lange zu laden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Bei Spielen denke ich das man das nochmal testen muss, was limitiert.
> Spiele wie Witcher oder GTA sind dafür bekannt lange zu laden.




Also so lange der Unterschied nicht doppelt, oder 3x so lange is, sondern nur im Sekundenbereich(z.B. nur 1-3 Sekunden, edit: oder meinetwegen auch mal 10) länger, wäre mir das echt egal.

Man verbringt ja das Zocken meist nicht mit Ladebildschirmen.  Also ich jedenfalls nicht.
Die meiste Zeit läuft ja das Spiel, ohne Ladebalken. Also auf meinem PC mit meinen Games zumindest. 
Früher, mit der alten Rappelplatte waren das ganz andere Ladezeiten. Da konnte man sich erst mal gemütlich n Kaffee aufsetzen und n Brot schmieren. 


edit
PS: Hab hier einfach mal spontan nach Beispielen gesucht, von wegen Ladezeiten und verschiedene Speichermedien:

YoutubeLink1

YoutubeLink2

YoutubeLink3


----------



## Nebulus07 (20. Juli 2020)

Was genau ist eine "SSD-Festplatte" ???


----------



## CiD (20. Juli 2020)

Ich mach mal mit bei der Haarspalterei und Klugscheißerei: 

Die Bezeichnung SS*D* ist auch falsch! Denn das Stück Hardware ist weder ein *D*RIVE (Laufwerk, weil es weder läuft noch werkelt oder irgend etwas anderes darin sich mechanisch bewegt) noch eine *D*ISK (Scheibe, weil keine Scheibe drin ist).


----------



## noO_F3Ar (20. Juli 2020)

Für mich bleiben Samsung EVO (ohne Pro) SSDs an der Spitze der Nahrungskette gefolgt von Crucial MX XXX pder BX XXX als Budget SSDs.
(Ich nutze diese SSD-Serien seit ca 2010 und hatte noch nie Probleme damit und kann mit dem Samsung Magician Tool bequem alles automatisch überwachen.)

Interessant zu testen wären

Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB ab &euro;' '102,40 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab &euro;'*'129,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

das diese im Forum oft empfohlen werden


----------



## Nebulus07 (21. Juli 2020)

CiD schrieb:


> Ich mach mal mit bei der Haarspalterei und Klugscheißerei:
> 
> Die Bezeichnung SS*D* ist auch falsch! Denn das Stück Hardware ist weder ein *D*RIVE (Laufwerk, weil es weder läuft noch werkelt oder irgend etwas anderes darin sich mechanisch bewegt) noch eine *D*ISK (Scheibe, weil keine Scheibe drin ist).



Im Englischem heißt SSD aber Solid State DRIVE. Und Drive wird dabei nicht als Laufwerk übersetzt, sondern als "Fahrer", "Antreiber". Womit Drive sich nicht als Laufwerk übesetzen lässt. Ein Laufwerk ist ein Hard Drive = HD. Hard für Hardware, die sich dreht.

Es wird auch gerne gesagt, man hat drive! Damit ist gemeint, das jemand schnell ist. Nicht gemeint ist, das jemand beweglich ist.


----------



## CiD (21. Juli 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Im Englischem heißt SSD aber Solid State DRIVE. Und Drive wird dabei nicht als Laufwerk übersetzt, sondern als "Fahrer", "Antreiber".


Wo wird denn ein hardwareseitiger Bestandteil einer SSD, im Übertragenen Sinne, als "Fahrer" oder "Antreiber" gesehen? (Mal den driver (Software) außen vor gelassen)



Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Womit Drive sich nicht als Laufwerk übesetzen lässt.


Doch, genau so wird *drive* in Zusammenhang mit Hardware in der IT übersetzt: drive (en) = Laufwerk (de)



Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ein Laufwerk ist ein Hard Drive = HD. Hard für Hardware, die sich dreht.


Nein! Ein Laufwerk in der IT ist im engl. *drive*. HD bedeutet Hard Disk = Festplatte, oder besser auch: *H*ard *D*isk *D*rive =  Festplattenlaufwerk



Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Es wird auch gerne gesagt, man hat drive! Damit ist gemeint, das jemand schnell ist. Nicht gemeint ist, das jemand beweglich ist.


Das ist ein völlig anderer Kontext und hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

Das D in SSD wird überwiegend einfach nur als DRIVE bezeichnet weil die SSD den selben Zweck dient wir eine mechanische HDD, und zwar der Datenspeicherung. Man möchte einfach so nur, ohne Sinn und Verstand, eine bezeichnende zweckmäßige Parallele zw. HDD und SSD schaffen...mehr nicht.


----------



## Mitchpuken (29. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt jetzt schon lange 2.5 SSDs und nach PCIe 3.0 haben wir auch schon 4.0. Wie sieht es denn aktuell (vor den neuen Konsolen) aus, wenn es nur auf Spiele ankommt. Dafür muss es keine Samsung Pro sein. Welche Nachteile hat man von den günstigen SSDs, wenn darauf weder Samsung noch Crucial draufsteht?



PS: Bei den SSD Benchmarks sind anfangs die Grafiken bis auf die erste alle gleich.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Oktober 2020)

@Mitchpuken
Die unterscheiden sich bei der Geschwindigkeit beim schreiben und lesen, das hat aber nur Auswirkungen wenn man damit arbeiten muss, viel schreiben und von einer Platte auf die andere kopieren.
Den Spieler ist das (noch!) Jacke wie Hose, bei einem NoName 2,5zoll mit 500MB lesen/schreiben lädt Windows und die Spiele fast genauso schnell wie mit einer HighEnd M.2 PCIe NVMe SSD, die Unterschiede kann man leicht messen, aber nicht fühlen.
Nur haben die 2,5zoll einen kleinen Nachteil, da sie nicht auf NVMe sondern auf AHCI setzen, die 2,5zoll muss beim ersten mal wenn man etwas nutzt (zb ein Spiel) lernen, beim nächsten mal ist sie dann genauso schnell wie eine M.2 SSD, aber das ist auch oft nur eine Sache die man messen kann.
Falls du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte nutzt, dann werden die neuen schnellen M.2 aber mit der Zeit wichtig, besser gesagt deutlich nützlicher für Spieler, kannst dich ja selbst einlesen, bei einer schnellen Suche habe ich als Beispiel diesen Artikel herausgepickt: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...d-viel-schnelleres-Laden-komprimiert-1357342/


----------



## Deutschmaschine (29. Oktober 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Was genau ist eine "SSD-Festplatte" ???


Und alle Monate wieder hält es PCGH nicht für nötig, ihren Text an der Stelle von dieser technisch völlig falschen Bezeichnung zu befreien. 



CiD schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung SS*D* ist auch falsch! Denn das Stück Hardware ist weder ein *D*RIVE (Laufwerk, weil es weder läuft noch werkelt oder irgend etwas anderes darin sich mechanisch bewegt) noch eine *D*ISK (Scheibe, weil keine Scheibe drin ist).


In der Tat ist hier das Laufwerk, bestehend aus sich beweglichen Teilen nicht ganz zutreffend. Aber Disk ist auch das Wort, für Datenträger, weshalb das D also zutreffend ist und die alleinige Bezeichnung „SSD“ nicht nur korrekt, sondern weiterhin auch völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Oktober 2020)

Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Und alle Monate wieder hält es PCGH nicht für nötig, ihren Text an der Stelle von dieser technisch völlig falschen Bezeichnung zu befreien.


Einfach deswegen, weil sie nicht völlig falsch ist. Habe in der Einleitung einen Absatz dazu eingefügt, um der monatlich aufploppenden Diskussion hoffentlich etwas vorzubeugen.


----------



## XT1024 (6. November 2020)

Mission erfüllt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/suche-neue-festplatte-1-tb.593961



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Einfach deswegen, weil sie nicht völlig falsch ist.


Selbst wenn es nicht völlig falsch ist, erscheint es überaus unnötig. SSDs findet man auch, wenn man nach SSD sucht.
Weil "SSD-Festplatten" en vogue sind, gibt es jetzt auch noch diese beknackten "HDD-Festplatten". Warum ist noch niemand auf CD/DVD-Diskette gekommen?



> Selbst wenn in der SSD keine "festen Platten" mehr vorhanden sind, zählen sie als fest eingebauter Massenspeicher unter den Festplatten.


Was ist dann mit externen oder Wechselfestplatten? So richtig fest eingebaut sind die ja nicht.



> Außerdem gefällt Google offenbar der Begriff der "SSD-Festplatte".


"SSD-Festplatte": Ungefähr 625.000 Ergebnisse
Maschiene: Ungefähr 1.030.000 Ergebnisse
einzigste: Ungefähr 1.930.000 Ergebnisse


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. November 2020)

Ehrlich, ich kann euch verstehen, dass die Formulierung unnötig klingt, habe aber auch erklärt, warum sie es nicht ist. Habe auch erklärt, dass die Formulierung nicht komplett falsch ist, weswegen er hier auch nicht "korrigiert" ist. Der Vergleich der Suchvolumen mit tatsächlich falschen Begriffen zieht daher nicht .

Ich will mich nur auf den Inhalt des Artikels konzentieren, also hilfreiche Tests und sinnvolle Empfehlungen aktuell halten. Daher habt bitte auch dafür Verständnis, dass weder über die SEO-Optimierung noch über die Bedeutung des Begriffs weiter diskutieren werde.


----------



## DJMCM (24. November 2020)

Auf die vom Hersteller angegebenen Schreib- und Lesewerte kann man nicht wirklich vertrauen. Ich würde euch raten vorher ein paar realistische Benchmark-Tests anzuschauen (z.B. auf https://ssd-tester.de). Gerade bei M.2 SSDs gibt es da nämlich große Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede.


----------



## purzelpaule (29. Dezember 2020)

Wie sich manche an Begrifflichkeiten aufhängen.?. Ist doch schnurzegal ob SSD oder SSD-Festplatte. Jeder weiß was gemeint ist. 

Bei Autos reden z.B. auch fast alle stets von Heckantrieb, obwohl nur ein winzig kleiner Teil einen echten Heckantrieb hat, denn meistens ist es lediglich ein Hinterradantrieb. Da interessiert es auch die Wenigsten. Da gibt es zig Beispiele für, wo sich einfach Begriffe breit machen, die an sich nicht korrekt sind. 

Nehmt es locker


----------



## Mitchpuken (29. Dezember 2020)

Naja, das wäre dann eher in der Art RWD-Heckantrieb oder RWD-Hinterradantrieb. Was du meinst geht eher in die Richtung, ob man nvme oder m.2 pcie SSD sagt


----------



## AlterSchwde-3366 (26. März 2021)

Ich habe erst im letzten Jahr am Black Friday eine SanDisk Ultra 3D SSD 1 TB (Sata) für 83€ geschossen. Als normaler Anwender(Home Office/Games) absolut ausreichend. Sollte der Speicher aber knapp werden in Zukunft werde ich mir noch eine M2 SSD holen. Am besten von Crucial. Deren Preise liegen auch auch für eine SSD bei etwas über 80€(1 TB). Habe zwar noch eine Intenso  SSD (120GB). Aber der Speicher ist eher bei der geringeren Menge zu vernachlässigen. Normale HDDs benutze ich aufgrund der Lautstärke des Laufwerkes nicht mehr.
​​


----------



## HoodHood (7. Mai 2021)

Die links der PNY CS3030 und der HP SSD EX950 zum jeweiligen Preisvergleich sind falsch.


----------



## Ganjafield (7. Mai 2021)

AlterSchwde-3366 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst im letzten Jahr am Black Friday eine SanDisk Ultra 3D SSD 1 TB (Sata) für 83€ geschossen. Als normaler Anwender(Home Office/Games) absolut ausreichend. Sollte der Speicher aber knapp werden in Zukunft werde ich mir noch eine M2 SSD holen. Am besten von Crucial. Deren Preise liegen auch auch für eine SSD bei etwas über 80€(1 TB). Habe zwar noch eine Intenso  SSD (120GB). Aber der Speicher ist eher bei der geringeren Menge zu vernachlässigen. Normale HDDs benutze ich aufgrund der Lautstärke des Laufwerkes nicht mehr.


Eigentlich macht man als Gamer doch mit keiner M2 SSD ab 1TB Speicher und ab 1800 MB/s Lesegeschwindigkeit Irgendwas falsch. Außer die kommt vielleicht von xinxongdingdong.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Mai 2021)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Die links der PNY CS3030 und der HP SSD EX950 zum jeweiligen Preisvergleich sind falsch.


Thx. Gefixt.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (20. Mai 2021)

So habe mir die WD SN750 zugelegt.  Und hab dann gleich mal ein paar mal einen Test laufen lassen jedoch etwas verwundert mich schon.  Meine Schreibleistung liegt bei über 3GBs  die Leseleistung jedoch bei 2.4GBs  sollte das in der Regel nicht eher umgekehrt sein?  (Nicht das ich unzufrieden bin bin voll zufrieden aber es verwundert mich nur etwas)


----------



## massaker (21. Mai 2021)

Kell-Conerem schrieb:


> So habe mir die WD SN750 zugelegt.  Und hab dann gleich mal ein paar mal einen Test laufen lassen jedoch etwas verwundert mich schon.  Meine Schreibleistung liegt bei über 3GBs  die Leseleistung jedoch bei 2.4GBs  sollte das in der Regel nicht eher umgekehrt sein?  (Nicht das ich unzufrieden bin bin voll zufrieden aber es verwundert mich nur etwas)


Du hast komischerweise in eher seltenem Profil: "NVMe-SSD - Peak Performance" gebencht.
Write-Werte sind recht gut für SN750 bis auf Write-Latenzen bei 4K ...Hmmm...
Und Read-Werte  sollen definitiv besser sein, sogar unter der Annahme, dass Windows im Hintergrund eine OS-SSD etwas ausbremst. Hier mein PCIe3.0-Durchlauf mit Samsung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Dein Sys in der Sig immer noch aktuell ist, dann kannst Du mit einer 7 Jahre alten CPU bezüglich IOPs und Latenzen evtl. nicht viel mehr rausholen, jedoch sequentielle Leseleistung ist definitiv nicht normal - muss auf jeden Fall höher als Schreibleistung sein. Mach doch mal einen normalen "default-default" oder "NVMe-default" Durchlauf.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (21. Mai 2021)

Ok neuer Durchlauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieder das selbe Bild. Die Leseleistung ist viel geringer als die Schreibleistung. Aber wie gesagt für ein Z97 Board ist der Wert nach wie vor Top.


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

Also was ich nicht verstehe ist wieso die Platten auf so einem über 4 Jahre alten System hier getestet werden und desto weiteres die 970er Samsung Plus habe ich auch mit dem Crystal Tool gecheckt und habe beim Lesen 3500 raus bekommen was der Hersteller auch in den technischen Daten angibt. Das heißt das zu alte Testsystem produziert diese minderwertigen Ergebnisse. Bei mir handelt sich um einen END Rechner und nicht High End nur. Siehe Signatur


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Also was ich nicht verstehe ist wieso die Platten auf so einem über 4 Jahre alten System hier getestet werden [...]


Ein 3800X auf einem X570 gab es vor vier Jahren noch nicht.
Was mich am Test etwas stört, ist der fehlende Hinweis, dass die empfohlene SN850 bisher an so manchem IO Hub M2 Port nicht auf ihre volle Geschwindigkeit kommt und WD wohl erst nächste Woche eine Lösung hat: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/new-firmware-restore-wd-black-sn850-performance-amd-x570-chipset


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ein 3800X auf einem X570 gab es vor vier Jahren noch nicht.
> Was mich am Test etwas stört, ist der fehlende Hinweise, dass die empfohlene WD850 bisher an so manchem IO Hub M2 Port nicht auf ihre volle Geschwindigkeit kommt und WD wohl erst nächste Woche eine Lösung hat: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/new-firmware-restore-wd-black-sn850-performance-amd-x570-chipset


Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein wieso ich auf meinem System beim Lesen über 3500 raus bekomme und hier sehr viel weniger


----------



## DanielX89 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Also was ich nicht verstehe ist wieso die Platten auf so einem über 4 Jahre alten System hier getestet werden und desto weiteres die 970er Samsung Plus habe ich auch mit dem Crystal Tool gecheckt und habe beim Lesen 3500 raus bekommen was der Hersteller auch in den technischen Daten angibt. Das heißt das zu alte Testsystem produziert diese minderwertigen Ergebnisse. Bei mir handelt sich um einen END Rechner und nicht High End nur. Siehe Signatur


END ist die Steigerung von High End ? Erzähl mir mal bitte was du rauchst


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

DanielX89 schrieb:


> END ist die Steigerung von High End ? Erzähl mir mal bitte was du rauchst


mehr als 16 Kerne ohne da da raus einen Server zu machen geht wohl gar nicht. Eine 3090er habe ich deswegen nicht gekauft weil sich wirtschaftlich nicht eine Grafikkarte für damals 1850 € lohnt für nur max 4 Jahre. Dann lieber wieder eine 3080er bzw natürlich Nachfolgemodell in 4 Jahren das besser sein wird als jetzt 3090er und mich wieder nur die Hälfte kostet und man braucht keine 3090er für WQHD und mit dem 64 GB RAM Quad für über 600 € ist das sehr wohl ein END PC


----------



## DanielX89 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> mehr als 16 Kerne ohne da da raus einen Server zu machen geht wohl gar nicht


Völlig am Thema vorbei, High End ist High End da gibt es keine Steigerung. Und eine  Oder meinst du mit END dass dein PC direkt aus der ENDzeit kommt


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

DanielX89 schrieb:


> Völlig am Thema vorbei, High End ist High End da gibt es keine Steigerung. Und eine  Oder meinst du mit END dass dein PC direkt aus der ENDzeit kommt


nein ist es nicht denn es ist nah am ende dran und nicht das letzte mögliche


----------



## Pu244 (5. Juli 2021)

DanielX89 schrieb:


> END ist die Steigerung von High End ? Erzähl mir mal bitte was du rauchst



Da es sowohl High End und Low End, also hohes und unteres Ende, gibt, wäre ein END Rechner soetwas wie schrödingers Gaming PC. Er wäre gleichzeitig sowohl das beste vom besten, als auch das unterste vom untersten. Wie sich darauf zocken ließe läßt sich nicht sagen. Vermutlich würde das Spiel gleichzeitig in 8K@Ultra und 720p@low laufen und die Spiele ließen sich gleichzeitig installieren und auch nicht, da entweder eine 2TB PCIe 4.0 SSD und eine 250GB HDD das Systemlaufwerk ist.

Für absolutes High End fehlt seinem PC allerdings noch etwas. Zum einen ist da der RAM und vorallem die RTX 3080. Ein absoluter High End PC hat 128GB und zwei RTX 3090.



DarthSlayer schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht denn es ist nah am ende dran und nicht das letzte mögliche



... und das ist dein PC nunmal nicht.


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da es sowohl High End und Low End, also hohes und unteres Ende, gibt, wäre ein END Rechner soetwas wie schrödingers Gaming PC. Er wäre gleichzeitig sowohl das beste vom besten, als auch das unterste vom untersten. Wie sich darauf zocken ließe läßt sich nicht sagen. Vermutlich würde das Spiel gleichzeitig in 8K@Ultra und 720p@low laufen und die Spiele ließen sich gleichzeitig installieren und auch nicht, da entweder eine 2TB PCIe 4.0 SSD und eine 250GB HDD das Systemlaufwerk ist.
> 
> Für absolutes High End fehlt seinem PC allerdings noch etwas. Zum einen ist da der RAM und vorallem die RTX 3080. Ein absoluter High End PC hat 128GB und zwei RTX 3090.
> 
> ...


Kein Mensch braucht 128 GB  Ich habe schon deswegen 64 drin weil ich Videoschnitt und Bearbeitung mache


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein wieso ich auf meinem System beim Lesen über 3500 raus bekomme und hier sehr viel weniger


Weil WDs SN850 ein Problem mit mancher IO Hub Anbindug hat und nur auf etwa 5000MB/s Durchsatz kommt, ist das die Begründung, warum deine Samsung SSD etwas schneller ist, als im Test. Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Genausowenig wie deine Aussage zum Alter des Testsystems.


----------



## DanielX89 (5. Juli 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da es sowohl High End und Low End, also hohes und unteres Ende, gibt, wäre ein END Rechner soetwas wie schrödingers Gaming PC. Er wäre gleichzeitig sowohl das beste vom besten, als auch das unterste vom untersten. Wie sich darauf zocken ließe läßt sich nicht sagen. Vermutlich würde das Spiel gleichzeitig in 8K@Ultra und 720p@low laufen und die Spiele ließen sich gleichzeitig installieren und auch nicht, da entweder eine 2TB PCIe 4.0 SSD und eine 250GB HDD das Systemlaufwerk ist.
> 
> Für absolutes High End fehlt seinem PC allerdings noch etwas. Zum einen ist da der RAM und vorallem die RTX 3080. Ein absoluter High End PC hat 128GB und zwei RTX 3090.
> 
> ...


Vorallem mit einer PCIE 3.0 SSD (970 Evo) ausgerechnet in einem SSD Thread damit anzufangen 

@DarthSlayer dein Rechner ist ohne Zweifel erhaben aber glaub mir es gibt dickere Fische im Teich


----------



## Pu244 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht 128 GB  Ich habe schon deswegen 64 drin weil ich Videoschnitt und Bearbeitung mache



Ich könnte es gebrauchen, da ich mit Chrome schonmal auf eine 160GB Auslagerungsdatei gekommen bin. Du meintest, du hast einen absolut ultimativen Rechner und das ist eben nicht der Fall. Das Ding ist sehr gut, aber da gibt es noch ordentlich Luft nach oben. Wenn jemand damit angibt, dass er der absolut beste ist, dann sollte er das auch sein.


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich könnte es gebrauchen, da ich mit Chrome schonmal auf eine 160GB Auslagerungsdatei gekommen bin. Du meintest, du hast einen absolut ultimativen Rechner und das ist eben nicht der Fall. Das Ding ist sehr gut, aber da gibt es noch ordentlich Luft nach oben. Wenn jemand damit angibt, dass er der absolut beste ist, dann sollte er das auch sein.


Zeig mir hier einen, der einen heftigeren hat ohne jetzt die sich nicht lohnende 3090er zu kaufen


----------



## Pu244 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Zeig mir hier einen, der einen heftigeren hat ohne jetzt die sich nicht lohnende 3090er zu kaufen



Klar lohnt sich die RTX 3090. Man kann damit auch bei den Ultra Texturpaketen richtig aufdrehen und sie ist die Karte, mit der man am besten in 8K zocken. Du hast halt neben keinen "END PC", sondern "lediglich" "High End" und da auch nicht überall das beste. Wenn du dich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnst, dann ist mindestens eine RTX 3090 Pflicht. (solange eine Titan erschienen ist)


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Klar lohnt sich die RTX 3090. Man kann damit auch bei den Ultra Texturpaketen richtig aufdrehen und sie ist die Karte, mit der man am besten in 8K zocken. Du hast halt neben keinen "END PC", sondern lediglich "High End" und da auch nicht überall das beste. Wenn du dich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnst, dann ist mindestens eine RTX 3090 Pflicht. (solange eine Titan erschienen ist)


Nein tut sie nicht denn A sie kostet das Doppelte damals zumindest 1850 € das sind über 400 € Pro Jahr wenn man sie eben auf 4 Jahre wieder rechnet und sie ist nur 10 % schneller. Sie geht erst im 4k Bereich mehr ab. Bei dem letztem letzte Woche 3dMark Benchmark hier hatte die 3090er 20200 Punkte. Ich bekomme mit meiner 19850 Punkte raus. Wo lohnt sie sich denn bitte wegen den war 350 Punkten Unterschied vor allem wenn man eben nur in WQHD zockt
Da kaufe ich mir in 4 Jahren eine vermutlich 6080 wieder und bin dann viel schneller unterwegs als eine 3090er und habe dann eine ganz Neue Grafikkarte und habe wieder nur 900 € ausgegeben anstelle von 1850


----------



## DanielX89 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Nein tut sie nicht denn A sie kostet das Doppelte damals zumindest 1850 € das sind über 400 € Pro Jahr wenn man sie eben auf 4 Jahre wieder rechnet und sie ist nur 10 % schneller. Sie geht erst im 4k Bereich mehr ab. Bei dem letztem letzte Woche 3dMark Benchmark hier hatte die 3090er 20200 Punkte. Ich bekomme mit meiner 19850 Punkte raus. Wo lohnt sie sich denn bitte wegen den war 350 Punkten Unterschied vor allem wenn man eben nur in WQHD zockt
> Da kaufe ich mir in 4 Jahren eine vermutlich 6080 wieder und bin dann viel schneller unterwegs als eine 3090er und habe dann eine ganz Neue Grafikkarte und habe wieder nur 900 € ausgegeben anstelle von 1850


Klar deine 3080 ist nur 2% langsamer als eine 3090. Hast du die mit Stickstoff gekühlt?
Ich glaube eher du bist nicht in der Lage die Zahlen richtig zu interpretieren oder hast einen anderen Test bzw. Einstellungen benutzt.

Screenshot bitte


----------



## Pu244 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Nein tut sie nicht denn A sie kostet das Doppelte damals zumindest 1850 € das sind über 400 € Pro Jahr wenn man sie eben auf 4 Jahre wieder rechnet und sie ist nur 10 % schneller. Sie geht erst im 4k Bereich mehr ab. Bei dem letztem letzte Woche 3dMark Benchmark hier hatte die 3090er 20200 Punkte. Ich bekomme mit meiner 19850 Punkte raus. Wo lohnt sie sich denn bitte wegen den war 350 Punkten Unterschied vor allem wenn man eben nur in WQHD zockt
> Da kaufe ich mir in 4 Jahren eine vermutlich 6080 wieder und bin dann viel schneller unterwegs als eine 3090er und habe dann eine ganz Neue Grafikkarte und habe wieder nur 900 € ausgegeben anstelle von 1850



Alles kein Problem, nur dann solltest du dich eben nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, du hättest eine "END PC", hast du nämlich nicht.

Deine CPU ist tatsächlich das beste (auch wenn sie nicht der offizielle PCGH Gamingking ist), der Rest ist allerdings "nur" sehr gut. Ich weiß nicht, ob du wirklich 4 Jahre mit der RTX 3080 durchhältst oder ob du dir schon nächste Generation eine neue Karte holen wirst, wenn du Details abschalten mußt. Die Karte ist nicht schlecht, aber für einen "END PC" werden eben zwei RTX 3090 benötigt, ist leider so. Der entscheidende Punkt ist weniger die Geschwindigkeit (wobei man auch eine RTX 3090 noch antreiben kann), als vielmehr der RAM.


----------



## DarthSlayer (5. Juli 2021)

DanielX89 schrieb:


> Klar deine 3080 ist nur 2% langsamer als eine 3090. Hast du die mit Stickstoff gekühlt?
> Ich glaube eher du bist nicht in der Lage die Zahlen richtig zu interpretieren oder hast einen anderen Test bzw. Einstellungen benutzt.
> 
> Screenshot bitte


Nein keine 2 %. 10 % und das stand hier bei den Test als die 3000er Reihe raus gekommen ist. Wo die 3090er erst aufdreht sind Spiele ab 4k. Was glaubst Du wieso ich nur 350 Punkte weniger bei 3d Mark hatte als die Liste hier letztens veröffentlicht wurde


Pu244 schrieb:


> Alles kein Problem, nur dann solltest du dich eben nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, du hättest eine "END PC", hast du nämlich nicht.
> 
> Deine CPU ist tatsächlich das beste (auch wenn sie nicht der offizielle PCGH Gamingking ist), der Rest ist allerdings "nur" sehr gut. Ich weiß nicht, ob du wirklich 4 Jahre mit der RTX 3080 durchhältst oder ob du dir schon nächste Generation eine neue Karte holen wirst, wenn du Details abschalten mußt. Die Karte ist nicht schlecht, aber für einen "END PC" werden eben zwei RTX 3090 benötigt, ist leider so. Der entscheidende Punkt ist weniger die Geschwindigkeit (wobei man auch eine RTX 3090 noch antreiben kann), als vielmehr der RAM.


Du ich hatte vorher einen i7 6700k mit einer 970er drin ja und die hat auch 4 Jahre problemlos durchgehalten und ich konnte selbst damit noch letztes Jahr Spiele wo ich angekommen bin wie Black Ops III in WQHD mit über 70 FPS zocken. Mit dem neuen Rechner und der 3080er waren es plötzlich 185 - 190 FPS


----------



## DanielX89 (5. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Nein keine 2 %. 10 % und das stand hier bei den Test als die 3000er Reihe raus gekommen ist. Wo die 3090er erst aufdreht sind Spiele ab 4k. Was glaubst Du wieso ich nur 350 Punkte weniger bei 3d Mark hatte als die Liste hier letztens veröffentlicht wurde


Der Unterschied zwischen 19850 und 20200 sind genau 1,76% deshalb sage ich dir wenn du deine Karte nicht gerade mit Stickstoff kühlst befass dich bitte noch mal etwas genauer mit den verschiedenen Scores und Tests bei 3D Mark


----------



## Kell-Conerem (9. Juli 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Also was ich nicht verstehe ist wieso die Platten auf so einem über 4 Jahre alten System hier getestet werden.


Na  ganz einfach weil mein System eben so alt ist.  Was bringts mir auf einem Neuen System zu testen wenn ich die SSD auf meinem System das ich besitze nutzen möchte. Ist doch logisch das ich dann mit diesem System teste.  Außerdem wollte ich eben wissen ob es nur mein System betrifft oder ob diese "Leseschwäche" der SN750er auf allen Z97er Systemen mit Superspeed M2 Anbindung auftritt bzw ob die Deckelung bei etwa 2500MB/s generell dort vorhanden ist.

Nach einigen Tests mit Kopieren von ca 100GB großen Daten (Gesammt lese- und schreibvolumen etwa 1TB) ist mir Aufgefallen, dass die Lese und Schreiberate insgesammt die 2500MB/s  nicht überschreiten.  (Lese/Schreibrate variiert immer zwischen 1.2 und 1.3 MB/s)  Also vermute ich das der angegebene Schreibwert von 3000MB/s wohl eine Hochrechnung seitens ChrystalDiskMark ist).


----------



## DarthSlayer (9. Juli 2021)

Kell-Conerem schrieb:


> Na  ganz einfach weil mein System eben so alt ist.  Was bringts mir auf einem Neuen System zu testen wenn ich die SSD auf meinem System das ich besitze nutzen möchte. Ist doch logisch das ich dann mit diesem System teste.  Außerdem wollte ich eben wissen ob es nur mein System betrifft oder ob diese "Leseschwäche" der SN750er auf allen Z97er Systemen mit Superspeed M2 Anbindung auftritt bzw ob die Deckelung bei etwa 2500MB/s generell dort vorhanden ist.
> 
> Nach einigen Tests mit Kopieren von ca 100GB großen Daten (Gesammt lese- und schreibvolumen etwa 1TB) ist mir Aufgefallen, dass die Lese und Schreiberate insgesammt die 2500MB/s  nicht überschreiten.  (Lese/Schreibrate variiert immer zwischen 1.2 und 1.3 MB/s)  Also vermute ich das der angegebene Schreibwert von 3000MB/s wohl eine Hochrechnung seitens ChrystalDiskMark ist).


Dann solltest Du umsteigen  und weil die Ergebnisse auf alten Systeme verfälscht werden ! Weil wie gesagt ich kriege mit meiner 970er EVO Plus M.2 über 3500 fast 3600 lesen und laut Hersteller können die nur 3500 und hier was bei dem altem System war es 3200 oder 3300 nur


----------



## Kell-Conerem (9. Juli 2021)

Dazu fehlt mir die Kohle.   Mein PC muss noch mindestens 5 Jahre seinen Dienst leisten. Einzig ein GPU Update kommt rein wenn D4 released wird.


----------



## Knuddelsucht (17. September 2021)

Hier fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch eine wichtige PCI-E 4.0 SSD. Seagate hat inzwischen die Firecuda 530 rausgebracht mit 7700 GB/s lesen und 6800 GB/s schreiben.


----------



## massaker (17. September 2021)

Knuddelsucht schrieb:


> Hier fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch eine wichtige PCI-E 4.0 SSD. Seagate hat inzwischen die Firecuda 530 rausgebracht mit 7700 GB/s lesen und 6800 GB/s schreiben.


Wo fehlt sie denn?🤔  ich habe sie schon seit fast einem Monat. Und zwar in 2TB. Wenn Du was bestimmtes wissen willst, kannst ja gerne Fragen stellen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. September 2021)

DanielX89 schrieb:


> @DarthSlayer dein Rechner ist ohne Zweifel erhaben aber glaub mir es gibt dickere Fische im Teich


Die haben dann auch ein richtiges High-End-Mainboard:
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-crosshair-viii-dark-hero-90mb1760-m0eay0-a2413242.html?hloc=at&hloc=de ,
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-a2076314.html?hloc=at&hloc=de ,








						ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Extreme ab € 720,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Extreme ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: E-ATX (SSI CEB) • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD X570 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ry… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




und kein Wald-und-Wiesenboard verbaut.


----------



## Knuddelsucht (20. September 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Wo fehlt sie denn?🤔  ich habe sie schon seit fast einem Monat. Und zwar in 2TB. Wenn Du was bestimmtes wissen willst, kannst ja gerne Fragen stellen.


ich meinte hier im Test. Ich habe die selbst mit 2 TB


----------



## Rollora (2. November 2021)

Schön, dass hiier regelmäßig Updates gemacht werden.
Für reine Spieler reicht eine SATA SSD also weiterhin aus, die Unterschiede beim Laden und Speichern sind oft nicht vorhanden


----------



## Conky (2. November 2021)

Huch, - mal kein Thread der besagt das man die 980 Pro für Konsoleros empfiehlt.

Mit den Praxistests habt ihr bei mir leider verloren. Ich kann so etwas nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## micha1006 (2. November 2021)

Wüßte gerne mal wie meine knapp 2 Jahre alte 970 Pro abschneidet....
Bin da nach wie vor sehr zufrieden damit, hab die 1TB Version wo auch mein OS drauf ist. Will mir jetzt von Corsair die MP 600 Pro holen oder die Firecuda 530 von Seagate, bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher welche es von beiden wird.


----------



## massaker (2. November 2021)

micha1006 schrieb:


> Wüßte gerne mal wie meine knapp 2 Jahre alte 970 Pro abschneidet....
> Bin da nach wie vor sehr zufrieden damit, hab die 1TB Version wo auch mein OS drauf ist. Will mir jetzt von Corsair die MP 600 Pro holen oder die Firecuda 530 von Seagate...


Wenn Du MP600Pro *XT *meinst - dann geben sich beide nicht viel.
Deine 970Pro ist doch noch ganz gut - also wegen Performance lohnt sich kein Upgrade, sondern nur wenn Dir der Speicherplatz nicht mehr ausreicht.
Und was die o.g. Seagate/Corsair betrifft, leistungsmäßig entfalten sich die beiden erst ab 2TB-Kapazität, was natürlich dementsprechend teuer ist.


----------



## FlavorFlow (3. November 2021)

was mir bei euren ssd test zu kurz kommt sind 
Max. TBW (Total Bytes Written)
und der fokus nur auf speed liegt

zb Patriot Burst ssd sata 960gb ca 100 euró
mit Max. TBW 835 TB
hatt lese und schreib raten über 500mbs
ist nur wenig langsamer als als eine 
mx500 Max. TBW 360 TB ca 90 euro
oder
Samsung 860 Pro Max. TBW 1200 TB ca 200 euro

wundert mich das die garnicht auftaucht 
genau wie die Seagate FireCuda 120 die ne gunstige variante der Samsung 860 Pro 
mit mehr max TBW und fuer ca 50 euro weniger ist

Patriot Burst scheint mir doch ein ein echrter preis leistung tipp
mit guten speed und hoher Max TBW

bei m2 PCI E 3 und PCI E 4 fehlen auch einge sehr gute ssd
in fakt besere als hier teilweise in den top 5 sind

zb Seagate FireCuda 530 die schneller als samumng  980 pro ist und auch noch doppelt so viel max tbw hatt, kostet aber auch 50 -70 euro mehr  denoch 
selbst mit dem pcgh fokus auf speed auf platz eins liegen muss.

wie gesagt die haltbarkeit fehlt mir  in den ssd test sehr 
ob ich nun 510mbs lesen habe oder 550 mbs macht einfach nicht den mega unterschied aber ob ich 400 MTBW  oder 1000MTBW schon


----------



## massaker (3. November 2021)

FlavorFlow schrieb:


> was mir bei euren ssd test zu kurz kommt sind
> Max. TBW (Total Bytes Written)
> und der fokus nur auf speed liegt


Weil es für die meisten Leser hier völlig irrelevant ist, ob die garantierte TBW in 60 oder erst in 30 Jahren erreicht wird - denn bis dahin ist die normale Garantiezeit (meist 3 bis 5 Jahre) sowieso längst abgelaufen. Ist ja schließlich kein Chia-Forum hier oder ähnliches.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> zb Patriot Burst ssd sata 960gb ca 100 euró
> mit Max. TBW 835 TB
> hatt lese und schreib raten über 500mbs
> ist nur wenig langsamer als als eine
> ...


Manche Hersteller trauen sich halt etwas mehr TBW anzugeben und riskieren ihren Ruf, beim Samsung bist Du halt auf der sicheren Seite und die TBW werden auch meistens ums 5- bis 10-fache problemlos überschritten.
Wenn Du schon nach TBW gehen willst - bevor man sich eine 860Pro kauft mit 1200TBW, so kann man einfach zum ähnlichen Preis eine 2TB 860/870 Evo kaufen und hat immer noch Top-Performance, gleiche TBW und doppelte Kapazität.
Was die Patriot Burst angeht - das ist eine ziemliche Wundertüte, die zuerst mit planarem TLC rauskam, dann 3D-TLC basiert war - aus dieser Zeit stammen auch die völlig überzogenen TBW-Angaben. Mittlerweile wird Patriot Burst schon mit QLC ausgeliefert. Außerdem ist der DRAM-lose Phison S11 Controller nicht unbedingt der Hit, erst S12 war wirklich gelungen. Eine DRAM-less SSD mit QLC-Nand - das ist eine solide Basis für absolut grottenschlechte Performance und unterstes Niveau unter den SSDs. Da kannst Du gleich die billigste Intenso nehmen oder bei Ali-Express SSDs bestellen.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> genau wie die Seagate FireCuda 120 die ne gunstige variante der Samsung 860 Pro
> mit mehr max TBW und fuer ca 50 euro weniger ist


FireCuda 120 hat so ziemlich überhaupt nichts mit der 860Pro zu tun. 860Pro hat den teuren MLC-NAND verbaut, ist sehr belastbar und ausdauernd. Für 0815 User hier hat sie bei Ihrem Preis aber kaum noch Sinn - dann lieber gleich zur 870Evo greifen oder gar direkt auf NVMe-SSD gehen, falls entsprechende Slots vorhanden sind.
FireCuda 120 ist eher mir Goodram Iridium Pro Gen2 vergleichbar, also 3D-TLC mit dem Phison S12-Flaggschiff. Ist nicht ganz so gut wie Samsung bei Spiele-/Programmstarts (aber trotzdem top), dafür sogar besser bei der Arbeit mit großen Datenmengen. Leider im Vergleich zu dem EVOs recht teuer. Für die meisten hier wäre sogar beim gleichen Preis eine 870Evo wohl besser, und mit einem saftigen Aufpreis eine FireCuda120 zu nehmen -lohnt sich Null. Eher die Goodram IRDM Pro Gen2 mit 2TB als Datenplatte, wenn sie noch 10-20% im Preis fällt. 


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> Patriot Burst scheint mir doch ein ein echrter preis leistung tipp
> mit guten speed und hoher Max TBW


Vielleicht auf dem Papier (kannst mich ja gerne nach genauen Erkenntnissen fragen). Ansonsten bist Du mit den "üblichen Verdächtigten", wie SanDisk Ultra3D/WD Blue3D, Crucial MX500 oder halt Samsung EVOs besser beraten. Und schau nicht allzu sehr auf TBW - bis Du nur die Hälfte davon erreichst, wirst Du diese SSD sehr wahrscheinlich aussortieren, weil sie mit der Zeit zu langsam oder zu klein für Dich geworden ist... oder beides.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> bei m2 PCI E 3 und PCI E 4 fehlen auch einge sehr gute ssd
> in fakt besere als hier teilweise in den top 5 sind
> 
> zb Seagate FireCuda 530 die schneller als samumng  980 pro ist und auch noch doppelt so viel max tbw hatt, kostet aber auch 50 -70 euro mehr  denoch
> selbst mit dem pcgh fokus auf speed auf platz eins liegen muss.


FireCuda 530 habe ich ja selber - ist Top, aber schneller als 980Pro wirklich erst ab 2TB Kapazität. PCGH bekommt aber nicht alles zum Testen und nicht sofort, es gibt natürlich auch alternative Seiten, wo man sich evtl. schlau machen muss.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> wie gesagt die haltbarkeit fehlt mir  in den ssd test sehr
> ob ich nun 510mbs lesen habe oder 550 mbs macht einfach nicht den mega unterschied aber ob ich 400 MTBW  oder 1000MTBW schon


TBW ist nicht gleich Haltbarkeit. Das ist nur eine künstliche Begrenzung der Garantie, falls Du zu viel auf die SSD schreibst. Bei TBW kannst Du allerhöchstens ablesen wie viel Vertrauen der Hersteller selbst in sein Produkt hat. Viele übertreiben da echt maßlos und manchmal korrigieren TBW-Angabe wieder drastisch nach unten, wie neulich mitten im Chia-Boom, was zu einigen Skandalen führte. Es hilft leider wirklich nur diverse Tests der tatsächlichen Ausdauer zu lesen und eigene Meinung zu bilden. Auf Wunsch kann ich auch meine Top-3 schreiben. Fragen hilft - dafür sind ja Foren schließlich da.


----------



## FlavorFlow (3. November 2021)

to massaker​was die Patriot Burst
betrifft liegst du einfach nicht ganz richtig 
Patriot Burst Elite ist die mit QLC
die Patriot Burst ist mit 3d TLC

ich erinere mich daran das mit der Patriot Burst mal ein proplem war (QLC stat TLC )
ist aber schon etwas länger her da muss man einfach auch uptodate bleiben
ich habe mit der Patriot Burst  512mbs lesen und 501mbs schreiben gemessen  druchschnitt bei 5 durchläufen

Ich greif lieber zu einer ssd die eine Hohe TBW hatt oder wilst du sagen das die alle luegen aber die heilige samsung
ssd eigendlich 5 mal so viel kann wie angeben die andern aber viel viel weniger als sie angeben, hoert sich so an.
Erinert mich an g.skill den viele fanboys immer als mist abgestempelt haben und nur Corsair geschrien haben.

Wen man viel löscht und schreibt schmelzen heutzutage teras dahin wie butter an einem heisen sommer tag.
ist man ein zocker der gammes rauf macht und die dann da 3 jahre drauf bleiben ist es nartürlich nicht so wichtig
dann reicht auch eine mx500 Max. TBW 360 z.B.

ich sage ja nur das mtbw mit ein faktor sein sollte  bei der bewertung
die samungs sind einfach nicht mehr die schnelsten und haben auch keine hohe mtbw gerade im pcie 4
die waren die besten jetzt hollen andere hersetller auf oder machen es besser, 
so ist eben im pc markt


----------



## massaker (3. November 2021)

FlavorFlow schrieb:


> was die Patriot Burst
> betrifft liegst du einfach nicht ganz richtig
> Patriot Burst Elite ist die mit QLC
> die Patriot Burst ist mit 3d TLC


Das war, wie gesagt, bei der Burst am Anfang so, danach, wie so viele Hersteller, haben sie stillschweigend downgegradet. Die Burst Elite war halt von Anfang an eine QLC-SSD.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> ich erinere mich daran das mit der Patriot Burst mal ein proplem war (QLC stat TLC )
> ist aber schon etwas länger her da muss man einfach auch uptodate bleiben


Das ist es ja - und glaub bloß nicht, dass der Hersteller aus Herzensgüte wieder zurück rudert und seine Produktionslinie back-to-TLC umstellt.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> ich habe mit der Patriot Burst  512mbs lesen und 501mbs schreiben gemessen  druchschnitt bei 5 durchläufen


Ja, in welchem Benchmark denn? Poste doch einfach einen Screenshot! Von wann ist die SSD? Produktionsjahr? Vermutlich hast Du noch die ältere mit TLC erwischt, bevor sie noch verschlimmbessert wurden.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> Ich greif lieber zu einer ssd die eine Hohe TBW hatt oder wilst du sagen das die alle luegen aber die heilige samsung
> ssd eigendlich 5 mal so viel kann wie angeben die andern aber viel viel weniger als sie angeben, hoert sich so an.


"Lügen" ist veraltet - das moderne Ausdruck dafür lautet: "geschicktes Marketing" 
"Viel viel weniger" ist natürlich falsch. Eher so, dass Samsung oft das 5- bis 10-fache in den Tests geschafft haben (ist eher Untertreibung, die Pro-Madelle oft das 20-fache geschafft) und gute Micron SSDs, wie von Dir erwähnte MX500 eher so 4-5-fache der angegebenen TBW. Und andere mit Toshiba NAND (WD, SanDisk) von "gerade so erreicht" bis maximal das 3-fache. Also bei der Angabe von 835TBW schafft sie vielleicht gerade mal 900-1000TB bevor sie in read-only-Modus wechselt und eine Samsung mit 600TBW schafft oft zwischen 5000TBW und 10PTW. Mit ihrer großen Userbase brauchen sie aber nichts riskieren und wollen auch ihre eigenen Enterprise-Produkte nicht kannibalisieren. Kleine Hersteller dagegen sind oft dabei erwischt worden, Fantasie-TBW-Angaben zu machen um leichtgläubige Schnäppchenjäger zu locken.


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> Wen man viel löscht und schreibt schmelzen heutzutage teras dahin wie butter an einem heisen sommer tag.
> ist man ein zocker der gammes rauf macht und die dann da 3 jahre drauf bleiben ist es nartürlich nicht so wichtig
> dann reicht auch eine mx500 Max. TBW 360 z.B.


Die meisten hier im Forum werden wohl zwischen 5 und 10TBW pro Jahr auskommen. Poweruser vielleicht mit 15 bis 30TBW - die holen sich dann dementsprechend eine mit 600+TBW, aber auch die genannte MX500 würde rechnerisch erst in 12 Jahren ihre garantierte TBW erreichen (da ist die eigentliche Garantie sowieso längst Geschichte).


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> ich sage ja nur das mtbw mit ein faktor sein sollte  bei der bewertung
> die samungs sind einfach nicht mehr die schnelsten und haben auch keine hohe mtbw gerade im pcie 4
> die waren die besten jetzt hollen andere hersetller auf oder machen es besser,
> so ist eben im pc markt


Fantasie des Herstellers kann man ja schlecht benchen - das Produkt wird ja nicht besser oder schlechter wenn der Hersteller mutiger war und mehr TBW angegeben hat. Man könnte das aber bei der Beurteilung des P/L-Verhältnissen mit einfließen lassen - genauso wenn einer 3 , 5 oder 10 Jahre Garantie gibt - für manche Käufer ist das halt den Aufpreis wert.

P.S.: so, jetzt nochmal bezüglich der Patriot Burst: die frühere TLC-Version war schon OK. Kleinere Variante mit 240 war schon schwach, beim Schreiben bot sie nur ~4GB statischen pSLC-Cache und ist danach ist auf ~100MB/s eingebrochen. 480GB-Version war dann schon "erträglich" und die mit 960GB "ganz OK" auch ohne DRAM.
In den kurzen Benchmarks (ich gehe davon aus, dass Du 5x 1GB getestet hast) war jedenfalls keine Schwäche offensichtlich.
Die neue Version mit QLC ist bereits in kurzen Benchmarks etwas schwächer, halt aber ihre Leistung deutlich länger dank dem dynamischen pSLC-Chase, der stets ca. ein Viertel des gesamten freien Platzes betragen kann. Je voller die SSD wird, desto kurzatmiger, bricht also um so schneller ein.
hier mal Crystaldiskmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier der Schreibverlauf über die gesamte Kapazität:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie bricht also auf miserable ~25MB/s ein und braucht 436 min, also über 7 Stunden zum Vollschreiben.
Die Elite-Version, die von vorne rein QLC hatte, jedoch mit (leider auch DRAM-less) dem Silicon Motion SM2259XT Controller, ist da schon etwas besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bricht aber auch ordentlich ein und braucht nur 45min weniger zum Vollschreiben.
Und zum Vergleich mal die 870Evo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samsung ist absolut stabil, bricht überhaupt nicht ein und zum Vollbeschreiben braucht knapp über 1 Stunde, also grob ~6 Mal schneller als die Patriots.
OK, nicht alle schreiben so viel am Stück. Hier sind die Ergebnisse im dem real-life-nahem PCMark 10:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OK, es gibt schon noch schlechtere SSDs, als Patriots, aber gute SSDs sind locker 1,5 Mal schneller und die besagte 870 Evo eher +90%, also nicht ganz doppelt so schnell in real-life.


----------



## XT1024 (3. November 2021)

Oh, nein! Der TBW-Hokuspokus ist zurück.



FlavorFlow schrieb:


> ob ich nun 510mbs lesen habe oder 550 mbs macht einfach nicht den mega unterschied aber ob ich 400 MTBW oder 1000MTBW schon


Ist das so und wenn ja, warum?


FlavorFlow schrieb:


> Wen man viel löscht und schreibt schmelzen heutzutage teras dahin wie butter an einem heisen sommer tag.


Ja, ganz toll und völlig überraschend.
Und wenn man das nicht macht, reichen auch 80 TBW eine halbe Ewigkeit. 



Nun gut, was treibst du denn den ganzen Tag?
Mag ja sein, dass bei manchen selbst 500 TBW völlig unbrauchbar sind...
Auf 10 Jahre also 50 TB im Jahr, 4,1 TB im Monat, 960 GB pro Woche, 136 GB jeden verdammten Tag, 5,7 GB jede einzelne Stunde.

Und im echten Leben kommt ein einigermaßen normaler Nutzer auf 1-3 GB je Betriebsstunde.


----------



## FlavorFlow (4. November 2021)

das heist also alle grossen anbieter machen da falsche angaben seit jahren
mindfactory alternate  caseking saturn medimarkt galaxus ...
im bezug auf tlc bei der normalen burst

ne lange garantie ist gut
wen dazu der hersteller noch ne hohe mtbw angibt die sie mindestens schafen muss
denke ich nartürlich die haben einfachz besseren speicher verbaut
und die auch noch lange nach der garantie zuverläsig arbeitet

das macht fuer mich einfach kein sinn wen die samsung 5000mtbw und mehr schaft
nur 600 anzugeben das ist doch ein verkaufsgrund
selbst wen sie nur 1200 um zu den andern aufzuschliesen oder sagen 1800 angeben
um sich mit an die spietze zu setzen.
wen die so easy 5000 schaft wär ja immer noch ein mega puffer

wen man 4k schneidet kommt sehr schneel auf sehr viel tera schreiben
der vorletzte rechner den ich gebaut  habe war für jemand der das beruflich  macht
und hab mich da für die fire cuda endschieden wegen den 1200mtbw gegen 600mtbw samusung

die burst hab ich nur einmal verbaut in ein alltes macbook weil die orginal platte kaput war

"gearde gesehen das die burst bei 120 und 240  gb bei dem test hier eine Empfehlung bekommen hatt, also egal was ihr sagt so schrecklich kann die ja dann nicht sein"


----------



## Knuddelsucht (28. Dezember 2021)

Irgendwie fehlt mir hier weiterhin die Seagate Firecuda 530. Die 520 habt ihr ja bereits drin. Ich würde mir wünschen, diese noch mit aufzunehmen.


----------



## cbotmk3 (28. Dezember 2021)

Genau dasselbe wollte ich eben auch schreiben  
Die FireCuda 530 ist schon seit ca. August gut verfügbar und performancemässig sicher in den Top 3:








						Seagate FireCuda 530 Gen 4 SSD Review – Setting a New Standard in Performance - The SSD Review
					

It was only a matter of time until SSDs really got hooked into the gaming scene and today, there isn




					www.thessdreview.com
				




Der grösste Vorteil sind die TBW, die oft ein vielfaches der Konkurrenz bietet:


			https://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/firecuda-530-ssd-DS2059-1-2106DE-de_DE.pdf
		


Wenn ich mir jetzt eine kaufen würde, wäre die FireCuda 530 meine erste Wahl.


----------



## serafen (19. April 2022)

Die Corsair MP600 Pro LPX fehlt in der Auflistung auch noch; dürfte sich, aufgrund neuerer Firmware und etwas höheren Datenraten vor die MP600 Pro XT setzen ...


----------



## massaker (19. April 2022)

serafen schrieb:


> Die Corsair MP600 Pro LPX fehlt in der Auflistung auch noch; dürfte sich, aufgrund neuerer Firmware und etwas höheren Datenraten...


Wie kommst Du auf höhere Datenraten? War sie nicht, was Hardware betrifft, identisch mit der MP600ProXT? Abgesehen natürlich von dem PS5-gerechten Kühlkörper. Und Firmware der ProXT kann man doch ebenfalls updaten?🤔
P.S.: meine FireCuda530 läuft immer noch 1a mit der ersten M001 Firmware, habe immer noch nicht geupdatet, obwohl mittlerweile schon M003 draußen ist.


----------



## deftones (12. August 2022)

Zum Black Friday vor 3 Jahren waren wir auch schon bei 90 € für ordentliche Modelle mit DRAM. Und jetzt halt 80€ Standardpreis. Viel ist es aber nicht. Bei den 2TB Modellen ist auch nicht soviel passiert. Die ersten brauchbaren gehen bei 190 € los. Glaube vor 3 Jahren waren wir bei 220 €. 
Ist ja nicht wirklich doll.


----------



## Krabonq (12. August 2022)

Bei mir werkeln mittlerweile schon 3 Crucial SSDs im Rechner:
CT500BX100 500GB (2015), fürs OS und normale Programme
MX 500 2TB (2018)
MX 500 2TB (2021)

Und dann hab, seit letztem Jahr, ich noch eine 1TB portable SSD von Crucial, auf denen ich meine wichtigsten Sachen als externes Backup habe.
Alle laufen weiterhin perfekt und ich bin völlig zufrieden mit ihnen.

Zudem hab ich noch eine Seagate 1TB SSHD als interne, doppelte Absicherung gewisser Daten. Die ist aber nicht mehr wirklich relevant im täglichen Gebrauch.


----------



## SilentHunter (5. Oktober 2022)

Hallöle zusammen,
ich hab gerade mal nach der KIOXIA EXCERIA NVME M.2 2280 1000GB gesucht und dabei auf Amazon diese hier gefunden. Nun zu meiner Frage handelt es sich hier um ein und  dasselbe Modell oder nicht?

Kio 1

Kio 2


----------



## chill_eule (5. Oktober 2022)

Die Modellnummern unterscheiden sich.

Das eine Modell ist die "G2", etwas neuer und mit minimal besseren Werten und sogar günstiger








						KIOXIA EXCERIA G2 SSD 1TB ab € 73,90 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für KIOXIA EXCERIA G2 SSD 1TB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.1a x4) • Lese… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Kauf also die eher die ^^


----------



## SilentHunter (5. Oktober 2022)

@chill_eule​Vielen Dank  
damit hast du mir fürs erste schon mal gut geholfen. Ich war einfach etwas verwundert das die in der neueren Revision doch so ein gutes Stück günstiger gewesen ist. Da klingelt einfach immer mein innerer Securitydienst und meldet sich vehement das da irgendwas nicht ganz rund sein könnte.
Da mein Minisforum GK 41 mit dem J4125 Celeron nur PCIe 2 auf dem Kasten hat wäre jede teurere glatte Geldverschwendung.
Aber ich bin am Überlegen ob ich die 256GB NVMe die orginal verbaut ist einfach drinlasse und statt dessen eine 1TB Sata 6GB SSD einzubauen. Da hier Sata III 6GB vom Speed her nicht wirklich langsamer sein sollte als ne NVMe mit PCIe 2 Anbindung.

Wünsch dir noch ne schöne Woche

MfG


----------



## cx19 (10. Oktober 2022)

Der SSD Markt ist kurzlebiger als der aller anderen Komponenten habe ich das Gefühl. Jeden Monat neue Revisionen. Wie soll man da mitkommen?


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Ich nutze immer noch eine Sata SSD. Aber läuft eigentlich ganz gut und reicht mir vorerst.
Wenn ich mir irgendwann ein neues Board hole (für Zen 5 vermutlich) mit PCIe 4.0/5.0 hole ich mir eine dementsprechende NVMe SSD.  Dann auch gleich eine mit 2TB.


----------



## Tarjei (17. Oktober 2022)

massaker schrieb:


> *


*
*


massaker schrieb:


> "Viel viel weniger" ist natürlich falsch. Eher so, dass Samsung oft das 5- bis 10-fache in den Tests geschafft haben (ist eher Untertreibung, die Pro-Madelle oft das 20-fache geschafft) und gute Micron SSDs, wie von Dir erwähnte MX500 eher so 4-5-fache der angegebenen TBW. Und andere mit Toshiba NAND (WD, SanDisk) von "gerade so erreicht" bis maximal das 3-fache. Also bei der Angabe von 835TBW schafft sie vielleicht gerade mal 900-1000TB bevor sie in read-only-Modus wechselt und eine Samsung mit 600TBW schafft oft zwischen 5000TBW und 10PTW. Mit ihrer großen Userbase brauchen sie aber nichts riskieren und wollen auch ihre eigenen Enterprise-Produkte nicht kannibalisieren. Kleine Hersteller dagegen sind oft dabei erwischt worden, Fantasie-TBW-Angaben zu machen um leichtgläubige Schnäppchenjäger zu locken.
> *


*
*
Gibts dazu Quellen? Also, dazu das Samsung das 10fache schaffen und Toshiba/WD (mittlerweile Kioxia) nur gerade so auf ihre TBW kommen?Denn selbst hab ich genau entgegengesetzte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## The-Witcher (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich benutze ne alte 112 Gb Ssd, 700 Gb ssd, 1 Tb Pcie Ssd und ne 4 Tb Hdd. Werde aber die 112 gb ssd aus dem System schmeißen, weil nutzlos bei heutigen 100+ Gb Spielen. Bestellt ist eine 2 Tb 2.5" Ssd weil ich leider den 2ten M.2 Slot nicht nutzen kann weil sonst die Soundkarte nicht funzt.


----------



## Bundesgerd (26. November 2022)

Nanu, wo ist denn die Seagate FireCuda 530 in euren Benchmarks?
Die soll doch auch unter den Top-Modellen mitmischen?
​


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2022)

Habe mir jetzt eine neue SSD als Systemlaufwerk eingebaut.
Dazu habe ich ein eigenes Thema erstellt: WD_BLACK SN850X NVMe™ SSD - Review & Testbericht


----------

